#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Будда - Ассасин? (а так же вор и спекулянт?)

## Топпер

Спор про Будду убивающего и продающегося из сострадания (на благо ЖС разумеется) вынесен в отдельный тред

----------

Aion (08.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Дхарма - это часть каждого из нас, лучшая часть, которая не продаётся...


Драгоценгость Дхармы не в том, что она не продается, а в том, что она освобождает от страданий.
Если для того, что бы освобождать от страданий надо будет продаваться, то для Будды и бодхисаттв это не будет проблемой. Они продадуться.
Потому что они заботятся не о морали , а о счастье всех живых существ.

----------

Шаман (09.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Если для того, что бы освобождать от страданий надо будет продаваться, то для Будды и бодхисаттв это не будет проблемой. Они продадуться.
> Потому что они заботятся не о морали , а о счастье всех живых существ.


Уллу, вы откуда берёте такие заявления? Вам лично сам Будда или Бодхисатта сказал, что он продасться? Или вы опираетесь на какие-то авторитетные буддийские тексты? Если опираетесь, приведите пожалуйста точные цитаты и ссылки.
Если же вы не опираетесь ни на какие тексты и слова самого Будды, пожалуйста, перестаньте выдавать *свои домыслы* за Дхамму.

Если вы готовы решать за Будду, продаётся он или нет, я хочу, в связи с этим, напомнить, что Будда не позволял необоснованных заявлений в свой адрес даже Полководцу Дхаммы Сарипутте:



> И вот почтенный Сарипутта пришел к тому месту, где находился Благословенный и приветствовал его; и с почтением присевши рядом с ним, сказал: "Господин, так сильна моя вера в Благословенного, что мне кажется никогда не было, никогда не будет и нет никого, кто был бы выше и мудрее Благословенного, кто бы превзошел его в высочайшей мудрости".
> "Величавы и дерзостны слова твоих уст, Сарипутта! Прекрасный возглас, истинный звук львиного рыка!
> Но как это, Сарипутта? Те Архаты, в совершенстве Пробудившиеся прошлого – обладаешь ли ты прямым личным знанием всех тех Благословенных, их нравственности, их умственных качеств, их мудрости, их состояний пребывания, и их освобождения?"
> "Нет, Господин".
> "Тогда как это, Сарипутта? Те Архаты, в совершенстве Пробудившиеся будущего – обладаешь ли ты прямым личным знанием всех тех Благословенных, их нравственности, их умственных качеств, их мудрости, их состояний пребывания, и их освобождения?"
> "Нет, Господин".
> "Тогда как это, Сарипутта? Меня, присутствующего здесь Архата, в совершенстве Пробудившегося – обладаешь ли ты прямым личным знанием про мою нравственность, мои умственные качества, мою мудрость, моё состояние пребывания, и моё освобождение?"
> "И даже этого я не знаю, Господин!"
> "Ты видишь теперь, Сарипутта, что не имеешь прямого личного знания про Архатов, в совершенстве Пробудившихся прошлого, будущего и настоящего. К чему же те слова величавые и смелые, прекрасно провозглашенные, как истинный звук львиного рыка, гласящие: "Господин, так сильна моя вера в Благословенного, что мне кажется никогда не было, никогда не будет и нет никого, кто был бы выше и мудрее Благословенного, кто бы превзошел его в высочайшей мудрости?" 
> ...

----------

Alert (12.12.2008), AlexТ (20.12.2008), Denli (18.12.2008), Mu Nen (12.12.2008), Тацумоку (09.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, вы откуда берёте такие заявления? Вам лично сам Будда или Бодхисатта сказал, что он продасться? Или вы опираетесь на какие-то авторитетные буддийские тексты? Если опираетесь, приведите пожалуйста точные цитаты и ссылки.
> Если же вы не опираетесь ни на какие тексты и слова самого Будды, пожалуйста, перестаньте выдавать *свои домыслы* за Дхамму.
> 
> Если вы готовы решать за Будду, продаётся он или нет, я хочу, в связи с этим, напомнить, что Будда не позволял необоснованных заявлений в свой адрес даже Полководцу Дхаммы Сарипутте:


Обеты бодхисаттвы и их нарушение

11. Не действовать исходя из безусловного смысла сострадания.
Бодхисаттве позволительно совершать семь недобродетельных поступков тела и речи,
если это служит преобладающей цели сострадания к другим. Если вы откажетесь
совершить один из таких поступков, хотя благодаря ему вы смогли бы помочь
бесчисленным разумным существам, вы вызовете данное падение. В целом, нужно
избегать всех недобродетельных поступков. Но когда возникают обстоятельства, в
которых вы можете оказать помощь многим разумным и неразумным существам,
решившись на какое-либо из семи прегрешений тела и речи, вы должны сделать это
из сострадания к ним. Представьте, например, что вы живете на хуторе, и однажды
случайно встретившийся вам охотник спрашивает вас, не видели ли вы оленя. Если
вы его видели и решите не обманывать охотника, то вы сохраните свои заповеди
Винаи и останетесь верны семи добродетелям, а охотник убьет оленя. В этом случае
вам следует скорее соврать, чем последовать хорошему правилу. Очевидно, что
суждение здесь требует мудрости

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Обеты бодхисаттвы и их нарушение
> 
> 11. Не действовать исходя из безусловного смысла сострадания.
> Бодхисаттве позволительно совершать семь недобродетельных поступков тела и речи,
> если это служит преобладающей цели сострадания к другим. Если вы откажетесь
> совершить один из таких поступков, хотя благодаря ему вы смогли бы помочь
> бесчисленным разумным существам, вы вызовете данное падение. В целом, нужно
> избегать всех недобродетельных поступков. Но когда возникают обстоятельства, в
> которых вы можете оказать помощь многим разумным и неразумным существам,
> ...


А откуда знать столь смелому бодхисаттве, который может нарушить правила Винаи, установленные Самим Буддой, сколько голодных детей в семье у того охотника? Быть может среди них есть умирающие, тяжело больные, да к тому же еще добрый десяток приемных сирот, так или иначе оставшихся без родителей.

Как я понимаю, Цель Правил Винаи - совершенство нравственности. Любое нарушение Правил Винаи - отклонение от совершенства. Монах должен быть примером. Опорой для других. Оленя можно спасти не нарушением обетов, но их неукоснительному следованию. Монах может сказать: "Если ты уделишь беседе со мной некоторое время, я расскажу тебе, где и как можно обрести бесценное сокровище, а не какого-то оленя".

Сам Будда никогда не устанавливал то, что написано вами выше и тем более никогда этому не следовал. Когда ему встретились в лесу молодые люди, которых обокрала девушка (вроде усыпившая их напитком - могу ошибаться), то он не стал ничего говорить, видел ли кого или не видел. Он нашел способ преподать им Дхамму таким образом, что никто из тех молодых людей уже не захотел бежать искать ту девушку и возвращать свое добро. Речи и уроки Будды были совершенны, всегда "в яблочко", потому что ум его был чист и совершенен. Путь к такому уму он недвусмысленно описал. Не говорить то, что не соответствует действительности - одна из основных его заповедей.
А вообще тема очень интересная и для меня сейчас очень актуальная.

----------

Denli (23.12.2008), Mu Nen (12.12.2008), Дима Н. (06.03.2009), Кумо (09.12.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

> Драгоценгость Дхармы не в том, что она не продается, а в том, что она освобождает от страданий.
> Если для того, что бы освобождать от страданий надо будет продаваться, то для Будды и бодхисаттв это не будет проблемой. Они продадуться.
> Потому что они заботятся не о морали , а о счастье всех живых существ.


*ullu*, на это пойдёт только шарлатан или сумасшедший, так как существо, пребывающее в здравом уме, прекрасно понимает,  что опытные потребители сферы духовных услуг замучают его требованиями гарантий и сертификатов Ростеста об истинности учения и обещанной нирваны и т.д. Например,  как здесь   ))))))))))))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если для того, что бы освобождать от страданий надо будет продаваться, то для Будды и бодхисаттв это не будет проблемой. Они продадуться.


А если надо будет убивать или воровать?

P.S. Путь добродетелен в начале, середине и конце. (с)

----------

Mu Nen (12.12.2008)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Наропа воровал.

А что, эти расклады тут для кого-то в новость? Фига себе.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Наропа воровал.
> 
> А что, эти расклады тут для кого-то в новость? Фига себе.


Так то ж Ваджраяна. 

Один становится Ваджрачарьей, дивизии практегов отправляются в ваджрные ады.

"Труд делает свободным" (с)

----------


## Ондрий

> Наропа воровал.
> 
> А что, эти расклады тут для кого-то в новость? Фига себе.


Вот интересно, люди иногда думают, что говорят?
Наропа - воровал? Воровал.. И? В чем призыв? Тоже начать воровать?


Как бы тут и в др. местах не полоскали непопулярного теперь в глазах русских святцев Ген Джампа Тинлея, но он высказывал всегда меткие каменты на такие случаи.

Привожу примерный спич по памяти (пусть поправят знающие):

- Это - не настоящая практика, но лучше играть в йогинов, чем в террористов.

и

- Не надо смотреть на практику, как на бизнессмена говорящего по сотовому и зарабатывающему этим разговором миллион. Если *вы* возьмете трубку и куда-то позвоните - вы миллион не заработаете.

/слова приведены в виде остаточных знаний с услышанных N-лет назад лекций/

----------

Djampel Tharchin (09.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008)

----------


## Ho Shim

> А откуда знать столь смелому бодхисаттве, который может нарушить правила Винаи, установленные Самим Буддой, сколько голодных детей в семье у того охотника? Быть может среди них есть умирающие, тяжело больные, да к тому же еще добрый десяток приемных сирот, так или иначе оставшихся без родителей.


Формулировка "быть может" не годится для обоснования своих действий в данном случае. _Быть может_ этот охотник просто по выходным ходит стрелять в лес для удовольствия. Но, действовать исходя из своих фанатзий, это уже не проявление мудрости  :Wink:  Оканчивается та цитата фразой - _Очевидно, что суждение здесь требует мудрости_. То есть, можно предположить, что _В том случае, если вы сомневаетесь, вам следует скорее последовать хорошему правилу, чем соврать._

----------

Liza Lyolina (09.12.2008), Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## Ersh

Вообще-то про Бодхисаттву неправильно говорить "откуда знать". Оттуда и знает, потому как Бодхисаттва)))

----------

Jamtso (12.12.2008), Legba (09.12.2008), Александр С (09.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> А если надо будет убивать или воровать?
> 
> P.S. Путь добродетелен в начале, середине и конце. (с)


Тому есть много примеров, что будут убивать и воровать.

И цитируете не точно
"Приносит благо в начале, середине и конце"

----------


## ullu

> А откуда знать столь смелому бодхисаттве, который может нарушить правила Винаи, установленные Самим Буддой, сколько голодных детей в семье у того охотника? Быть может среди них есть умирающие, тяжело больные, да к тому же еще добрый десяток приемных сирот, так или иначе оставшихся без родителей.


Как я понимаю цель пракитки освобождение от страданий, а не 8 мирских дхарм.
Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тому есть много примеров, что будут убивать и воровать.
> 
> И цитируете не точно
> "Приносит благо в начале, середине и конце"


Можно это множество в студию?

----------


## Маруся

> Тому есть много примеров, что будут убивать и воровать.
> 
> И цитируете не точно
> "Приносит благо в начале, середине и конце"


Вспомнилась притча.



> Учитель и ученик, путешествуя, зашли в богатый дом. Хозяин принял их, накормил, уложил спать. Утром они ушли. И когда отошли от дома довольно-таки далеко, учитель достал из кармана драгоценный перстень хозяина. Ученик возмутился: "Учитель! Воровоть нехорошо!!!"
> Учитель ответил: "Сегодня под видом монахов к нему постучатся грабители. Если хозяин их пустит, они убьют его, всю его семью - и унесут все. Теперь он не будет так доверчив ко всем проходящим монахам - и не пустит грабителей".
> На следующий день они остановились в семье бедняка. Тот отдал им все, что было на ужин, а сам лег спать голодным. Уходя, учитель поджег его дом и стал кричать: "Пожар!"...
> Когда они отошли немного, ученик спросил: "Учитель, Вы будете утверждать, что это - хорошо?"
> Учитель ответил: "Роясь на пепелище, этот бедняк обнаружит котел с золотом, который зарыл его предок. Я не мог посоветовать бедняку разобрать дом - он бы не поверил и не послушал бы меня. А так на найденные деньги он и его семья будут жить в достатке всю оставшуюся жизнь".
> На третью ночь они остановились у бедной женщины, единственным богатством которой был ее сын. Когда утром монахи уходили, она послала сына проводить их в знак почтения. Проходя через мостик, учитель столкнул мальчика в бурную горную реку...
> Ученик закричал: "Учитель, Вы будете утверждать, что и это - хорошо?!!"
> Учитель ответил: "Да. Из этого мальчика вырос бы убийца, который держал бы в страхе всю округу. И мать страдала бы гораздо больше, чем будет страдать сейчас, узнав о его смерти".


Так что деяния Просветленных воистину за пределами нашего обыденного понимания!
Поэтому для меня вопрос об оплате Учения стоит как вопрос об уровне реализации мастера. Если я считаю, что мой Учитель - Просветленное существо, то если он подтверждает, что должна быть плата за учение - сомнений нет (тем более, что большинство тут согласно в необходимости денег на орг. расходы). И, исходя из личного опыта, скажу, что когда мне нужны деньги на поездку на ретрит (обычно, кстати, большая часть цены - это не стоимость ретрита, а стоимость проезда и проживания), то эти деньги появляются. Неожиданно находится подработка - и - до смешного! - обычно я получаю ровно столько сколько мне надо на поездку.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Повторюсь:

один становится Ваджрачарьей, остальные идут в ады...

----------

Ersh (09.12.2008), Марица (10.12.2008), Светлана (10.12.2008), Сергей Муай (09.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Можно это множество в студию?


Сутры про разбойников на корабле и Тилопы с Наропой не хватит на первое время?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сутры про разбойников на корабле и Тилопы с Наропой не хватит на первое время?


Бодхисаттва на корабле последствия поимел. Дже Наропа имел последствия еще более регулярно.

----------


## Legba

История о Черном Дротике и бодхисаттве-капитане это ну никаким концом не Ваджраяна. Это раз. И далее. Никто ведь не говорит, что бодхисаттва *не испытает последствий* своих неблагих поступков, совершенных с благой мотивацией. Испытает, на раз-два. Просто, в отличие от шравака или пратьекабудды, бодхисаттва ставит благо других выше собственного. И собирается оставаться в сансаре вплоть до ее исчерпания.

А отличить охотника, у которого семеро по лавкам голодают от досужего любителя пострелять, довольно легко - сейчас, по крайней мере. :Smilie: 

Ой, а Пампкин то ужо все и написал. А вообще нужно помнить что:
"Внешне практик Винаи, внутренне - практик Бодхичитты, тайно - практик Мантраяны". И усе будет нормально.

----------

Djampel Tharchin (09.12.2008), Liza Lyolina (10.12.2008), Марица (10.12.2008), Тацумоку (09.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Бодхисаттва на корабле последствия поимел. Дже Наропа имел последствия еще более регулярно.


А никто не обещал, что последствий не будет.

----------


## PampKin Head

Меня вот что поражает: и почему же Будда не отжигал по полной программе при таких раскладах?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А никто не обещал, что последствий не будет.


Т.е. взять сегодня сберкассу в Бутово и жить до конца жизни в Дхарамсале?

Имхо, не много желающих найдется пойти путем Милы.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Обеты бодхисаттвы и их нарушение
> 11. Не действовать исходя из безусловного смысла сострадания.


Не вижу, где бы здесь было что-либо про продажность Бодхисатт, и особенно Будд.



> Бодхисаттве позволительно совершать семь недобродетельных поступков тела и речи, если это служит преобладающей цели сострадания к другим.


1.Кем позволительно? Имеется некая индульгенция на камму?
2.Обычному человеку (не Бодхисатте) позволительно совершать семь недобродетельных поступков, если это служит преобладающей цели сострадания к другим?



> Но когда возникают обстоятельства, в
> которых вы можете оказать помощь многим разумным и неразумным существам, решившись на какое-либо из семи прегрешений тела и речи, вы должны сделать это из сострадания к ним. Представьте, например, что вы живете на хуторе, и однажды случайно встретившийся вам охотник спрашивает вас, не видели ли вы оленя. Если вы его видели и решите не обманывать охотника, то вы сохраните свои заповеди Винаи и останетесь верны семи добродетелям, а охотник убьет оленя. В этом случае вам следует скорее соврать, чем последовать хорошему правилу. Очевидно, что
> суждение здесь требует мудрости


Достаточно глупый совет. Если хочется сохранить жизнь оленю, в этом случае, надо просто сохранять благородное молчание. Тогда и обеты Пратимоккхи не будут нарушены и жизнь оленя сохранится.

Воистину правду говорят: сострадание без мудрости слепо.

Кстати, пока я не увидел цитаты подтверждающей, что Будды могут продаваться.

----------


## Ersh

Вообще-то как будто бы мы какой тэоретический вопрос решаем. Кто-то хочет, чтобы Учителя приезжали, или вон, бханте Топпер достиг того берега - тот делает определенные усилия, кто не хочет - это их право. Только тогда не надо считать себя членом Сангхи (в широком смысле этого слова).

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если хочется сохранить жизнь оленю, в этом случае, надо просто сохранять благородное молчание. Тогда и обеты Пратимоккхи не будут нарушены и жизнь оленя сохранится.


Коментируя эту историю (у нас обычно учителя рассказывают ее на церемонии принятия обетов), говорится еще такое, что если вы промолчите, то охотник сам может найти оленя. Если же вы заботитесь не только о себе и своей нравственности, но и об охотнике и об олене, то вы покажете неправильное направление. 
Надо отметить, что обычно комментируется несколько примеров, в том числе ситуации, где необходимо сохранть обеты во что бы то ни стало  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Коментируя эту историю (у нас обычно учителя рассказывают ее на церемонии принятия обетов), говорится еще такое, что если вы промолчите, то охотник сам может найти оленя


Это, вообще говоря, дело случая. Даже если мы обманем и покажем не то направление - нет гарантии, что охотник не найдёт оленя. А вот гарантия нарушения обетов точно будет присутствовать.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Это, вообще говоря, дело случая. Даже если мы обманем и покажем не то направление - нет гарантии, что охотник не найдёт оленя. А вот гарантия нарушения обетов точно будет присутствовать.


Не согласен. Дело не случая, а того, насколько хорошо человек врать умеет  :Smilie:  А то, так можно сказать, что даже если указать точно куда ушел олень, не факт, что охотник его найдет. Зато обеты сохранил! Это уже фантазии - может найти, не может, богатая у него семья или голодом сидит... о мудрости тут уже говорили.

----------

Liza Lyolina (10.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

Именно, что фантазия. Можно соврать, а но найдёт. Можно соврать и думать, что он точно не найдёт. Вот как раз, все эти действия из области предположений.
А вот нарушение обета - это из области реалий.

----------


## ullu

> Т.е. взять сегодня сберкассу в Бутово и жить до конца жизни в Дхарамсале?
> 
> Имхо, не много желающих найдется пойти путем Милы.


Господи, да не в сберкассе счастье то.

----------


## ullu

> Кстати, пока я не увидел цитаты подтверждающей, что Будды могут продаваться.


ну приведите цитату, что не могут что ли тогда.
А может и не приводите. Чего попусту воздух перемалывать.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Именно, что фантазия. Можно соврать, а но найдёт. Можно соврать и думать, что он точно не найдёт. Вот как раз, все эти действия из области предположений.
> А вот нарушение обета - это из области реалий.


Да. Я уже писал, про то, что если нет мудрости, лучше придерживаться обетов.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Марица (10.12.2008), Поляков (09.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

По-моему лучше всего сказать: "Данные мной обеты не позволяют выдать оленя и усугубить твою карму". Обеты не нарушены, олень не найден, и никаких претензий от охотника (возможно даже уважение).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Pema Sonam (09.12.2008), Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Коментируя эту историю (у нас обычно учителя рассказывают ее на церемонии принятия обетов), говорится еще такое, что если вы промолчите, то охотник сам может найти оленя. Если же вы заботитесь не только о себе и своей нравственности, но и об охотнике и об олене, то вы покажете неправильное направление.


Моральные дилеммы - мой любимый вопрос -)
Хочу тут упомянуть, что когда мы "убиваем во благо" - то мы совершаем кармически умелый + кармический неумелый поступок. Два в одном (прямо как в рекламе).
То же касается и обмана. Обманул во благо - молодец, но за то что обманул...

А если промолчал - то действия нет. Оленя не выдал, ложь не сказал.
Поэтому молчать правильнее (хотя если вам нужен наборчик из определенной + и - кармы, то можно сказать что-нить =)

И ещё (типа P.S.) - архат не может соврать никак и никогда в принципе (равно как и "убить во спасение").

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> А вот нарушение обета - это из области реалий.


Топпер, вы с Пёстрым просто на разных языках говорите: в подобных ситуациях обеты не нарушаются, а снимаются. Вы можете быть не согласны с этим, просто примите что это вот так. Опять же, те ситуации в которых это может понадобится, настолько редки, что за 10 лет как я принял обеты, у меня не было ни одной подобной ситуации. Грубо говоря, это пустой разговор.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если хочется сохранить жизнь оленю, в этом случае, надо просто сохранять благородное молчание. Тогда и обеты Пратимоккхи не будут нарушены и жизнь оленя сохранится.


- Папаша, огоньку не найдётся?
- ...........
- Ты что, глухонемой?
- Да!

(C) Бриллиантовая рука

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да. Я уже писал, про то, что если нет мудрости, лучше придерживаться обетов.


Если мудрость присутствует, то обетов лучше придерживаться хотя бы ради других (см. пример Будды).

Кста, какое же это "вне ограничений", если отжига не демонстрируют?

----------


## Гьямцо

> 1.Кем позволительно? Имеется некая индульгенция на камму?
> 2.Обычному человеку (не Бодхисатте) позволительно совершать семь недобродетельных поступков, если это служит преобладающей цели сострадания к другим?


Никаких индульгенций. Разумеется, нарушение обетов, в том числе и в Махаяне,  - поступок однозначно неблагой. Со всеми вытекающими...
Но если он совершается из большого сострадания и осознания того, что нарушив обет, я пострадаю, но при этом спасу\ и т. п. \ хоть одно живое существо, то создает гораздо более позитивную карму. Ясно, что без мудрости тут никуда.
Такая вот арифметика, нравится она кому-то или нет.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Вот интересно, люди иногда думают, что говорят?
> Наропа - воровал? Воровал.. И? В чем призыв? Тоже начать воровать?


В чем призыв? Призывать Ламу надо, когда такое мерещится  :Smilie: 

извините, не удержался, как грится  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> То же касается и обмана. Обманул во благо - молодец, но за то что обманул...


Намерение определяет. В мануалах четко прописано. И за внешне неблагой поступок, совершенный с совершенно чистым намерением и состоянием ума, можно обрести заслуги, каких не обрести за кальпы.

Цитатов надо?

----------

Ali (12.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Намерение определяет. В мануалах четко прописано. И за внешне неблагой поступок, совершенный с совершенно чистым намерением и состоянием ума, можно обрести заслуги, каких не обрести за кальпы.
> 
> Цитатов надо?


Всё верно. Намерение, а если точнее, то четана. И когда вы, например, убиваете во благо, даже казалось бы с самым чистым намерением, вы имеете на деле 2 намерения: первое - спасти, а второе - убить. Соответственно получаете 2 разных плода в будущем - один хороший, другой - отнюдь.

Цитаты надо? -)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Намерение определяет. В мануалах четко прописано. И за внешне неблагой поступок, совершенный с совершенно чистым намерением и состоянием ума, можно обрести заслуги, каких не обрести за кальпы.


То есть убивать при надобности могут не только будды?

----------


## Zom

> То есть убивать при надобности могут не только будды?


Будды не могут убивать.

----------

Ersh (09.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Намерение, а если точнее, то четана. И когда вы, например, убиваете во благо, даже казалось бы с самым чистым намерением, вы имеете на деле 2 намерения: первое - спасти, а второе - убить. Соответственно получаете 2 разных плода в будущем - один хороший, другой - отнюдь.


То есть если я искренни, но ошибочно буду верить в то, что убивая людей, я приношу им благо, у меня сможет возникнуть плод хорошей кармы, помимо плохой?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Будды не могут убивать.


Поясните пожалуйста, что значит не могут?

----------


## Тацумоку

> То есть если я искренни, но ошибочно буду верить в то, что убивая людей, я приношу им благо, у меня сможет возникнуть плод хорошей кармы, помимо плохой?


Да, может, причём плодом плохой кармы будет то, что вас (в данном примере) в будущих жизнях будут убивать, а плодом хорошей то, что делать  это будут исключительно с благими, хотя и ошибочными, намерениями.  )))))))))))

----------

Arch (13.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Zom (09.12.2008), Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Будды не могут убивать.


А если ползет таракан, и наполовину раздавлен, то что будет делать Будда?

----------


## Ондрий

> А если ползет таракан, и наполовину раздавлен, то что будет делать Будда?


Да... прям вот возьмет тилоповский тапочег и.... каааак.... поможет!

--------
P.S. мне БФные треды игру в города напоминают.. не важно чо обсуждать, в тему ли, или так себе ... как в спорте, главное - участие ))))))

----------

Djampel Tharchin (12.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Вова Л. (09.12.2008), Сергей Муай (09.12.2008), Спокойный (12.12.2008)

----------


## Ондрий

> То есть если я искренни, но ошибочно буду верить в то, что убивая людей, я приношу им благо, у меня сможет возникнуть плод хорошей кармы, помимо плохой?


Думать что приносишь и реально приносить - разные вещи. См. Ангулимала хоррор стори.

----------

Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Думать что приносишь и реально приносить - разные вещи


Ну тогда при чём здесь мотивация, если важен только результат (который может определить только будда)?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну тогда при чём здесь мотивация, если важен только результат (который может определить только будда)?


При том, что есть комплекс: намерение, действие, результат, удовлетворенность результатом. Если все 4 фактора не наличествуют, то плод кармы "мягче" - не полностью созревший. Тут жутко классное намерение при плачевном результате не прокатит.

Если намерение верное, но действие ложное (непотребствовал для "их же блага", или просто заблуждался относительно методов и в итоге скорее навредил) - это будет определенно негативная карма, если намерение было неблагим, но действие и результат не принесли желаемого - тоже самое, хотя видимо и мягче. Ну и т.д... комбинаций из 4х факторов = 16 штук. )))

----------

Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## Ондрий

> В чем призыв? Призывать Ламу надо, когда такое мерещится 
> извините, не удержался, как грится


Я заметил )))

----------


## Иван Ран

> При том, что есть комплекс: намерение, действие, результат, удовлетворенность результатом. Если все 4 фактора не наличествуют, то плод кармы "мягче" - не полностью созревший. Тут жутко классное намерение при плачевном результате не прокатит.
> 
> Если намерение верное, но действие ложное (непотребствовал для "их же блага", или просто заблуждался относительно методов и в итоге скорее навредил) - это будет определенно негативная карма, если намерение было неблагим, но действие и результат не принесли желаемого - тоже самое, хотя видимо и мягче. Ну и т.д... комбинаций из 4х факторов = 16 штук. )))


Shublur, а где об этом можно подробнее почитать ( а то я некоторые моменты не понял)?

----------


## Ондрий

> Shublur, а где об этом можно подробнее почитать ( а то я некоторые моменты не понял)?


http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1365646/

ну или тут

----------

Иван Ран (09.12.2008)

----------


## Дубинин

> При том, что есть комплекс: намерение, действие, результат, удовлетворенность результатом. Если все 4 фактора не наличествуют, то плод кармы "мягче" - не полностью созревший. Тут жутко классное намерение при плачевном результате не прокатит.
> 
> Если намерение верное, но действие ложное (непотребствовал для "их же блага", или просто заблуждался относительно методов и в итоге скорее навредил) - это будет определенно негативная карма, если намерение было неблагим, но действие и результат не принесли желаемого - тоже самое, хотя видимо и мягче. Ну и т.д... комбинаций из 4х факторов = 16 штук. )))


1.Основа (Объект)
2.Помысел (Верное опознавание объекта, Мотивация (омраченная)...)
3.Действие
4.Завершение
Это из лекций Геше Тинлея.(комментарии на 1-й том Ламрима).

----------

Ондрий (09.12.2008)

----------


## Ондрий

Спасибо, что поправили

----------


## ullu

> Да... прям вот возьмет тилоповский тапочег и.... каааак.... поможет!
> 
> --------
> P.S. мне БФные треды игру в города напоминают.. не важно чо обсуждать, в тему ли, или так себе ... как в спорте, главное - участие ))))))


А что бы вы сделали?

----------


## Вова Л.

> А если ползет таракан, и наполовину раздавлен, то что будет делать Будда?


Вопросы типа тех, что были в какой-то серии Симпосонов: 



> "Я доктор Калеб Торн, и я сделаю все, чтобы защитить ламантина, а не навредить." 
> 
> Марч: "А что, если навредив ламантину, можно спасти двух? Но прежде чем ответить, еще один момент: Ламантин, которому придется навредить, - беременна."
> 
> Доктор: "Вот такие вопросы не дают мне спать по ночам."


 :Smilie:

----------

Liza Lyolina (10.12.2008), Ондрий (09.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Вопросы типа тех, что были в какой-то серии Симпосонов:


Так дело не в том, что бы точно ответить на вопрос, а в том, что бы допускать, что варианты могут быть различными и зависят от ситуации. 
И знать на что опора.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Так дело не в том, что бы точно ответить на вопрос, а в том, что бы допускать, что варианты могут быть различными и зависят от ситуации. 
> И знать на что опора.


С этим я тоже согласен.

----------


## Топпер

> ну приведите цитату, что не могут что ли тогда.


Приводит подтверждение делающий заявление. Вы сказали, что Будда может продаться - вам и подтверждать.



> А может и не приводите. Чего попусту воздух перемалывать.


Воздух я перемалываю исключительно в надежде донести до вас мысль о том, что не стоит профанировать Дхамму по своему усмотрению.

----------


## Топпер

> А если ползет таракан, и наполовину раздавлен, то что будет делать Будда?


Не убъёт однозначно.
Убийство из сострадания, на самом деле есть убийство из отвращения: когда сам убийца не может выносить вид страдающего. В этом случае ему легче убить, нежели испытывать собственное страдание от вида неприятной ситуации.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Zom (12.12.2008), Кумо (09.12.2008), Ондрий (09.12.2008), Читтадхаммо (10.12.2008)

----------


## Ондрий

> А что бы вы сделали?


Я что, похож на хирурга-энтомолога? )))

----
Наверное почитал бы над ним мантры и подул.. Хотя именно от моих чтений ему вряд ли полегчает.. Ну остается надежда что он "слышал" и у него с Дхармой будет кармич. связь.. в моем случае - на этом все. Увы, в чистые земли тараканов я отправлять не умею.


Кстати! Кто их видел посл. раз? У нас в городе они полностью кончились.... ни у кого нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Намерение определяет. В мануалах четко прописано. И за внешне неблагой поступок, совершенный с совершенно чистым намерением и состоянием ума, можно обрести заслуги, каких не обрести за кальпы.
> 
> Цитатов надо?


Вы путаете. Это был неверный пересказ о пребывании в изначальном состоянии. А относительная Бодхичитта - это сансарный ум (Трангу Ринпоче) со всеми вытекающими.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Не убъёт однозначно.


А что он сделает? Видимо будда не убьёт и не не убьёт  :Smilie: 



> Убийство из сострадания, на самом деле есть убийство из отвращения


Это отвращение  - здоровый инстинкт. Даже если тебе самому неприятен и тягостен вид страдающего, а от его смерти ты бы почувствовал облегчение, это не отменяет бессмысленности мучений умирающего, а следовательно не отменяет решение об устранении мучений.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это отвращение  - здоровый инстинкт.


У человека много "здоровых" инстинков, именно они, помимо прочего, его и удерживают в сансаре.

----------

Djampel Tharchin (12.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Secundus (12.12.2008), Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

Я думаю что страх ответственности удерживает в сансаре сильнее всего (если мы говорим об инстинктах).

----------

Читтадхаммо (10.12.2008)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я думаю что страх ответственности удерживает в сансаре сильнее всего (если мы говорим об инстинктах).


А тут не думать-придумывать надо, а внимательно прочитать про 12 нидан. http://razvitie3000.org/ka/ka8.htm

----------


## Топпер

> Это отвращение  - здоровый инстинкт. Даже если тебе самому неприятен и тягостен вид страдающего, а от его смерти ты бы почувствовал облегчение, это не отменяет бессмысленности мучений умирающего, а следовательно не отменяет решение об устранении мучений.


Тогда и жизнь убиваемого можно назвать бессмысленным мучением: вертится себе в сансаре. Рождается, болеет, стариться, умирает. Живёт в нищите. Плодит нищиту, которая так же будет страдать. И т.д. 
Лучше сразу, ещё в утробе прекращать эти страдания.

----------

Кумо (10.12.2008), Михаил Макушев (04.03.2009), Читтадхаммо (10.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> А тут не думать-придумывать надо, а внимательно прочитать про 12 нидан. http://razvitie3000.org/ka/ka8.htm


Я читал, вывод относительно обсуждаемой темы на основе прочитанного сделать не могу, а вы видимо можете? 




> Тогда и жизнь убиваемого можно назвать бессмысленным мучением: вертится себе в сансаре. Рождается, болеет, стариться, умирает. Живёт в нищите. Плодит нищиту, которая так же будет страдать. И т.д.
> Лучше сразу, ещё в утробе прекращать эти страдания.


Так вы лишаете существо возможности Просветления, а вот избавляя существо от предсмертной агонии мы его уже ничему кроме мучений не лишаем.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я читал, вывод относительно обсуждаемой темы на основе прочитанного сделать не могу, а вы видимо можете?


Тема у нас вообще про деньги, если кто забыл. А ваши "страхи отвественности" не перечислены в 12-ти ниданах, как факторах удерживающих в сансаре. Зачем придумывать отсебятину?

----------


## Иван Ран

Это не "мои" страхи ответственности, а общие, являющиеся следствиями привязанности к комфортному существованию, так что насчёт "отсебятины" вы погорячились.

----------


## Маруся

> Тема у нас вообще про деньги, если кто забыл. А ваши "страхи отвественности" не перечислены в 12-ти ниданах, как факторах удерживающих в сансаре. Зачем придумывать отсебятину?


В различных буддийских Учениях, хоть все они являются полными и завершенными, есть некоторые различия в воззрении, медитации и поведении.
Например, в одних Учениях совершенно необходимо строго выполнять обеты.
Еще вариант - выполнять только один обет - обет Бодхисаттвы...
Еще вариант - непрерывно пребывать в мгновенном присутствии...
Сейчас в этом треде каждый пытается отстоять свое воззрение - а смысл? Этим же и прекрасен буддизм, что разные буддийские школы существуют для людей с различной направленностью ума. Нет какой-то школы лучше или какой-то хуже.
Интересно читать посты - сразу видно, кто какого воззрения придерживается.

Может, и с деньгами так же? Если Учитель - последователь Сутры, который должен строго следовать обетам, то тогда если он берет деньги за учение, то зарабатывает себе негативную карму, сам не следует тому, чему учит и т.п.
И, кстати, о плате за Дхарму:
Как мы можем распознать мотивацию, с которой учитель берет деньги?

----------

Александр С (12.12.2008), Кумо (10.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Приводит подтверждение делающий заявление. Вы сказали, что Будда может продаться - вам и подтверждать.


Вы сказали что не может.
Это тоже заявление.



> Воздух я перемалываю исключительно в надежде донести до вас мысль о том, что не стоит профанировать Дхамму по своему усмотрению.


Я привела вам цитату. если она вам не понятна, то это не значит, что я профанирую Дхарму.

----------


## ullu

> Я что, похож на хирурга-энтомолога? )))
> 
> ----
> Наверное почитал бы над ним мантры и подул.. Хотя именно от моих чтений ему вряд ли полегчает.. Ну остается надежда что он "слышал" и у него с Дхармой будет кармич. связь.. в моем случае - на этом все. Увы, в чистые земли тараканов я отправлять не умею.
> 
> 
> Кстати! Кто их видел посл. раз? У нас в городе они полностью кончились.... ни у кого нет.


Ну а какой смысл в том, что бы существо мучалось бессмысленно ?
Я не понимаю этого.

У меня полная квартира.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Не убъёт однозначно.
> Убийство из сострадания, на самом деле есть убийство из отвращения: когда сам убийца не может выносить вид страдающего. В этом случае ему легче убить, нежели испытывать собственное страдание от вида неприятной ситуации.


Зачем он его тогда не убьет? Какой смысл в этом его действии?

----------


## ullu

О, нашла эту притчу. На тему продажности.

" Гессен был монахом-художником. Перед тем, как начать рисовать, он всегда настаивал на том, чтобы ему заплатили вперёд, и запрашивал высокую цену. Он был известен как «скупой художник».
Однажды гейша заказала ему картину.
— Сколько вы сможете заплатить? — спросил Гессен.
— Сколько ты запросишь, — ответила девушка, — но я хочу, чтобы ты работал передо мною.
Итак, в определенный день Гессена позвали к гейше. Она устраивала праздник для своего покровителя. Гессен усердно трудился над картиной. Когда картина была закончена, он запросил самую высокую цену, о какой только слыхали в его время.
Он получил запрошенную сумму, а гейша, повернувшись к своему покровителю, сказала:
— Этот художник хочет только денег. Его картины прекрасны, а ум низок. Деньги развратили его. Невозможно показывать картину, нарисованную таким отвратительным человеком. Она годится лишь для одной из моих нижних юбок.
Приподняв юбку, она попросила Гессена сделать другой рисунок на изнанке юбки. — Сколько вы сможете заплатить? — спросил Гессен.
— О, сколько хотите! — ответила девушка.
Гессен назвал фантастическую цену, нарисовал картину требуемым образом и ушёл.

Позже узнали, что у Гессена были причины для того, чтобы копить деньги. На его провинцию часто обрушивался опустошающий голод. Богачи не помогали беднякам, поэтому у Гессена был тайный склад, неизвестный никому, который он наполнял зерном на случай бедствия. Дорога от его деревни до национальной святыни была очень запущена, и путники очень от этого страдали. Он хотел построить лучшую дорогу.
Его учитель умер, так и не осуществив своего желания построить храм, и Гессен хотел построить этот храм для него.
После того, как Гессен выполнил три своих желания, он забросил кисти и принадлежности художника, и, удалившись в горы, никогда больше не рисовал."

----------

Александр С (12.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

Ну эта история не в тему, так как со стороны мастера дзен не было нарушения обетов, он совершил поступок, который считался позорным лишь среди простых людей того времени. То есть мораль истории это не воспринимать всерьёз мирскую этику.

----------


## ullu

А что есть обет не продаваться что ли?

Среди "необычных" людей позорности поступков вообще не существует. Потому что позор и слава это две из 8ми мирских дхарм.
Будды не следуют мирским дхармам.

----------


## Иван Ран

Извиняюсь, я посчитал данную вами притчу в контексте нарушения обетов во благо другим существам.

----------


## ullu

и вот.
"Некогда, в одной из прежних жизней, Будда был мореходом по имени Сострадательный. Однажды он перевозил на своем судне пятьсот купцов. Во время этого путешествия появился отъявленный разбойник Черный Дротик, который собрался убить всех купцов. Мореход подумал: "Все эти пятьсот купцов - бодхисаттвы, достигшие уровня невозвращения . Тот, кто их убьет, попадет в ад на несчетное множество кальп. Он заслуживает сострадания. Совершив убийство, я спасу его от ада. Даже если я сам попаду в ад, ничего не поделаешь". Преисполнившись такой решимости, он убил разбойника.

Благодаря этому деянию Будда получил такие заслуги, которые иначе ему пришлось бы накапливать семьдесят тысяч кальп. Казалось бы, речь идет об убийстве, то есть неблагом действии, но на самом деле это действие было благим, потому что у Будды не было эгоистических намерений и он спас жизни пятисот человек, а с абсолютной точки зрения, спас Черного Дротика от мук ада. Таким образом, это убийство оказалось великим благим деянием.

В другой истории говорится о брахмане по имени Любящий Звезды, который, удалившись в лесное затворничество, много лет соблюдал обет целомудрия. Однажды он пришел в селение за подаянием, и одна юная брахманка так сильно в него влюбилась, что чуть не умерла. Движимый состраданием, он стал ее мужем. Тем самым он получил заслуги, которые иначе пришлось бы накапливать сорок тысяч кальп.

Таким образом, в подобных обстоятельствах допустимы и лишение жизни, и нарушение целомудрия. Однако те же самые действия недопустимы, если совершаются под влиянием вожделения, ненависти и неведения и для удовлетворения собственных нужд.

Брать чужое тоже позволительно, если это делают бодхисаттвы, у которых нет умственных ограничений и эгоистических намерений. Им позволительно брать у богатых и скаредных и подносить взятое Трем Драгоценностям либо отдавать нуждающимся.

Ложь тоже не возбраняется, если она служит спасению живого существа от неминуемой гибели или защите того, что принадлежит Трем Драгоценностям. Обманывать же ради собственной выгоды недопустимо.

Могут быть позволительны и порочащие слова. Например, если из двух близких друзей один добродетелен, а другой - нет, то последний, более влиятельный, способен сбить добродетельного друга с праведного пути. В таком случае можно произносить порочащие слова, но это недопустимо делать, чтобы просто разрушить дружбу двух людей.

Когда мягкие речи не могут возыметь действия, можно использовать и резкие слова, чтобы заставить слушающего обратиться к Дхарме. Они не возбраняются, поскольку такие наставления исправляют недостатки слушателя.

Атиша сказал:
Лучший учитель - тот, кто резко указывает на твои недостатки.
Лучшие наставления - те, что прямо бьют по ним.

Однако резкие слова недопустимо использовать для высмеивания других.
Пустословие позволительно как средство, помогающее познакомить с Дхармой любителей поболтать, но недопустимо как просто времяпрепровождение.

Что касается трех неблагих действий ума, то они непозволительны ни для кого, поскольку только благодаря намерению действие может стать благим. Если появляется недобрая мысль, она всегда влечет за собой нечто неблагое.

 "
из Слова моего всеблагого Учителя.

ps/ Вообще странно тут это постить. Все уже по сто тыщ раз должны бы были эти истории прочитать. Нет?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Александр С (12.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вспомнилась притча.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Учитель и ученик, путешествуя, зашли в богатый дом. Хозяин принял их, накормил, уложил спать. Утром они ушли. И когда отошли от дома довольно-таки далеко, учитель достал из кармана драгоценный перстень хозяина. Ученик возмутился: "Учитель! Воровоть нехорошо!!!"
> Учитель ответил: "Сегодня под видом монахов к нему постучатся грабители. Если хозяин их пустит, они убьют его, всю его семью - и унесут все. Теперь он не будет так доверчив ко всем проходящим монахам - и не пустит грабителей".
> ...


1) грабеж и убийство 2) Судьба бедняка 3) Трагедия для матери - *всё карма*. Её не убрать подвигами других. От нее не избавится, лишь утранив внешние причины, потому что лишь "внутренние" причины создают карму. Лишь непосредственным переживанием страдания она вызревает (а также при расскаянии и т.д.). Невызревшая карма всё равно поспеет, однако и плод ее будет еще более "сочным"...

Всегда стараюсь думать о том, как бы поступил Будда (а также что бы он сказал по поводу тех или иных поступков, мыслей, пустых размышлений и пр.). Конечно, это лишь мои фантазии (интуитивные). Но, поставив на место того "Учителя" БуддУа, мне представляются (звучит зыбко, но я напишу) такие джатаки: зная о предстоящем Будда 1) учит богатого хозяина Дхамме, после чего тот отказывается от всего имущества, раздает его, тут же стрижется в монахи и уходит в Сангху. 2) Учит бедняка Дхамме, после чего тот стрижется в монахи и никакие сокровища ему уже не нужны (гораздо больший Дар, кстати) 3) учит сына женщины Дхамме, вследствие чего негативная карма последнего значительно скудеет и "далее по сценарию" (вспомним Ангулималу, что уж тут говорить про парня).

Всё имхо, конечно. Лишь мое понимание того, чему в действительности учил Будда, и как в действительности учил поступать Будда. Иного "оружия", кроме как Дхамма, иного действия, кроме как Дхамма, иного помысла, кроме как в рамках Дхаммы не должно быть у последователя Того, Кто Учил Только Дхамме... "Я так думаю" ©

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> и вот.
> "Некогда, в одной из прежних жизней, Будда был мореходом по имени Сострадательный. Однажды он перевозил на своем судне пятьсот *купцов*. Во время этого путешествия появился отъявленный разбойник Черный Дротик, который собрался убить всех *купцов*. Мореход подумал: "Все эти пятьсот *купцов* - *бодхисаттвы*, *достигшие уровня невозвращения*. Тот, кто их убьет, попадет в ад на несчетное множество кальп. Он заслуживает сострадания. Совершив убийство, я спасу его от ада. Даже если я сам попаду в ад, ничего не поделаешь". Преисполнившись такой решимости, он убил разбойника.


Купцы-бодхисаттвы... Т.е. купцы, "достигшие уровня невозвращения"... Первый раз о таких слышу. Пожалуйста, уточните, в какой именно сутте Будда повествует об этом своем деяйнии и о "бодхисаттвах-купцах, достигших уровня невозвращения".

----------


## Топпер

> Вы сказали что не может.
> Это тоже заявление.


Давайте без женской логики обойдёмся. Хорошо?
Я случаев, когда бы Будда, будучи Буддой убивал - не знаю. Поэтому увидев ваше высказывание я попросил цитату или ссылку на таковой случай.
Если привести не можете, признайтесь честно, что нафантазировали.



> Я привела вам цитату. если она вам не понятна, то это не значит, что я профанирую Дхарму.


В данном случае, т.е. без подтверждений и ссылок на авторитетные источники это именно и значит, что профанируете.




> Зачем он его тогда не убьет? Какой смысл в этом его действии?


Это не действие. Это бездействие.
Действие - активно.




> О, нашла эту притчу. На тему продажности.
> 
> " Гессен был монахом-художником. Перед тем, как начать рисовать, он всегда настаивал на том, чтобы ему заплатили вперёд, и запрашивал высокую цену. Он был известен как «скупой художник».
> Однажды гейша заказала ему картину.
> — Сколько вы сможете заплатить? — спросил Гессен.
> — Сколько ты запросишь, — ответила девушка, — но я хочу, чтобы ты работал передо мною.
> Итак, в определенный день Гессена позвали к гейше. Она устраивала праздник для своего покровителя. Гессен усердно трудился над картиной. Когда картина была закончена, он запросил самую высокую цену, о какой только слыхали в его время.
> Он получил запрошенную сумму, а гейша, повернувшись к своему покровителю, сказала:
> — Этот художник хочет только денег. Его картины прекрасны, а ум низок. Деньги развратили его. Невозможно показывать картину, нарисованную таким отвратительным человеком. Она годится лишь для одной из моих нижних юбок.
> ...


Это авторитетный текст?!!!! :EEK!: 
Теперь я понимаю, откуда у вас такие "познания" в Буддизме. Ничего удивительного, если опираться не на Слово Будды, а на подобные источники  :Cry: 




> и вот.
> "Некогда, в одной из прежних жизней, Будда был мореходом по имени Сострадательный. Однажды он перевозил на своем судне пятьсот купцов. Во время этого путешествия появился отъявленный разбойник Черный Дротик, который собрался убить всех купцов. Мореход подумал: "Все эти пятьсот купцов - бодхисаттвы, достигшие уровня невозвращения . Тот, кто их убьет, попадет в ад на несчетное множество кальп. Он заслуживает сострадания. Совершив убийство, я спасу его от ада. Даже если я сам попаду в ад, ничего не поделаешь". Преисполнившись такой решимости, он убил разбойника.....


А где здесь про то, что *Будды* могут продаваться? Ключевое слово "Будды". Не монахи, не учители, не йогины, не Бодхисатты, а именно Будды? 
Не увидел таковых ссылок. Приведённое далее - для обычных людней. Про Будд там ничего нет.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Как я понимаю цель пракитки освобождение от страданий, а не 8 мирских дхарм.


Я тоже так понимаю Цель. Только она может действительно избавить от страданий и меня, и других. Однако средства для Ее осуществления мы, видимо, выбираем координально-разные. Разные средства не всегда ведут к одному и тому же результату.

----------


## Топпер

> Так вы лишаете существо возможности Просветления, а вот избавляя существо от предсмертной агонии мы его уже ничему кроме мучений не лишаем.


Вы обладаете способностью знать когда и при каких обстоятельствах вы можете помочь ЖС достичь просветления?

Стоит ли убивать идиотов и неполноценных от рождения, которые так же не могут достичь просветления в этой жизни? 

Можем ли мы руководствоваться такими критериями, как достижение или недостижение, в данной жизни, просветления?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Манчжушри ответил, что в та семья, в которой он читал молитву,  занимается бизнесом на духовной литературе: они питались на деньги, полученные от продажи этих книг и накормили тебя. Из-за того, что у тебя были высокие заслуги,  негативная карма, в результате принятия этой пищи у тебя проявилась сразу же..."


Если принимающий пищу не знал, каким способом была получена эта пища, то откуда взяться его негативной карме\вине? Она не нечто внешнее, что может передаваться независимо от внутренних причин. Не в мясе карма.

Как аналогия - три условия, когда можно есть мясо, и три условия, кодга его не следует потреблять.

----------

Liza Lyolina (10.12.2008)

----------


## Fermion

> Если принимающий пищу не знал, каким способом была получена эта пища, то откуда взяться его негативной карме\вине? Она не нечто внешнее, что может передаваться независимо от внутренних причин.


Видимо, принимающий пищу знал об источнике дохода этой семьи но  предпочёл не осознавать.  Негативная карма созрела в результате невнимательности к действиям своего ума.

С другой стороны, возможно просто пища была некачественной, а объяснение возникло потом, как следствие определенной картины мира. Сегодня мы знаем, что есть микробы, поэтому хлорируем и фильтруем воду и моем руки.

----------


## Gaia

ну, во-первых, негативная карма это не то же, что вина, а
во-вторых, как я понимаю, она, негативная карма, все равно создается в обыденной жизни, в том числе и при принятии пищи.

----------

Ондрий (10.12.2008)

----------


## Good

> "Некогда, в одной из прежних жизней, Будда был мореходом по имени Сострадательный. Однажды он перевозил на своем судне пятьсот купцов. Во время этого путешествия появился отъявленный разбойник Черный Дротик, который собрался убить всех купцов. Мореход подумал: "Все эти пятьсот купцов - бодхисаттвы, достигшие уровня невозвращения . Тот, кто их убьет, попадет в ад на несчетное множество кальп. Он заслуживает сострадания. Совершив убийство, я спасу его от ада. Даже если я сам попаду в ад, ничего не поделаешь". Преисполнившись такой решимости, он убил разбойника.....


По-моему, здесь не утверждается, что Мореход был Буддой, а говорится, что "Некогда, в одной из прежних жизней, Будда был мореходом по имени Сострадательный". То есть, обычным человеком, который в той, прошлой жизни путешествовал, и только спустя много времени (жизней) стал Буддой.

Возможно, на мысль о том, что Мореход - Будда, может натолкнуть читателя  размышление морехода: "Все эти пятьсот купцов - бодхисаттвы, достигшие уровня невозвращения..." Возникает ассоциация со всеведением Морехода (Будды?), но для этого нет оснований.

----------


## ullu

> Давайте без женской логики обойдёмся. Хорошо?


Давайте, только тогда нам придется снять ваш вопрос.
Потому что если из того, что Будда находится за пределами всех ограничений и опирается на обет совершать неблагие действия, если того требует благо других живых существ , вы делаете вывод, что Будда не может совершать таких действий , агруменитруя это тем, что вы лично таких случаев не знаете, то это и есть женская логика как раз.

----------

Маруся (11.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> По-моему, здесь не утверждается, что Мореход был Буддой, а говорится, что "Некогда, в одной из прежних жизней, Будда был мореходом по имени Сострадательный". То есть, обычным человеком, который в той, прошлой жизни путешествовал, и только спустя много времени (жизней) стал Буддой.
> 
> Возможно, на мысль о том, что Мореход - Будда, может натолкнуть читателя  размышление морехода: "Все эти пятьсот купцов - бодхисаттвы, достигшие уровня невозвращения..." Возникает ассоциация со всеведением Морехода (Будды?), но для этого нет оснований.


Думаете что когда бодхисаттва стал Буддой он стал более ограничен законом причины и следствия, чем был будучи бодхисаттвой?
Если уже будучи бодхисаттвой он принял решение совершить действия ведущие к перерождению в аду, ради блага других, то будучи Буддой он по какой причине перестал принимать такие решения и стал предпочитать не перерождаться в адах, даже если это принесет другим благо?
Ему стало наплевать на других или он стал бояться адов?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы обладаете способностью знать когда и при каких обстоятельствах вы можете помочь ЖС достичь просветления?
> 
> Стоит ли убивать идиотов и неполноценных от рождения, которые так же не могут достичь просветления в этой жизни?
> 
> Можем ли мы руководствоваться такими критериями, как достижение или недостижение, в данной жизни, просветления?


Топпер, у вас же в графе традиция написано Тхеравада, а не "Школа внезапного пробуждения", то есть элемент кармической "случайности" в достижении просветления вы исключаете. Кроме того, животные не могут достичь просветления и да, я не могу предугадать все кармические факторы, я могу просто дать воды больному человеку, а он может захлебнуться, но это не повод не давать воды, говоря: "Знаешь, вот по теории вероятности существует возможность того, что ты захлебнёшся, я не смогу взять на себя такую ответственность, извини".  По какой  причине я не должен убивать животное, находящиеся при смерти?

Что касается неполноценных и идиотов, то я не знаю какие ментальные процессы происходят у них в голове, юродивые вот, говорят, ближе к богу, чем остальные  :Smilie:

----------


## Good

///Думаете что когда бодхисаттва стал Буддой он стал более ограничен законом причины и следствия, чем был будучи бодхисаттвой?///
Будда полностью просветлен, значит полностью свободен. Просветление не делает слепым к законам Кармы, не создает оно и злодеев и грешников.

///Если уже будучи бодхисаттвой он принял решение совершить действия ведущие к перерождению в аду, ради блага других, то будучи Буддой он по какой причине перестал принимать такие решения и стал предпочитать не перерождаться в адах, даже если это принесет другим благо?
Ему стало наплевать на других или он стал бояться адов?/// 
Будучи Бодхисаттвой он не полностью свободен, и ему как Бодхисаттве конечно же не наплевать на других. Но Будды не делают ни добра, ни зла в отличии от Бодхисаттв. А вот понять поступки Будды нам с вами неведомо.

----------


## ullu

> Будучи Бодхисаттвой он не полностью свободен, и ему как Бодхисаттве конечно же не наплевать на других. Но Будды не делают ни добра, ни зла в отличии от Бодхисаттв. А вот понять поступки Будды нам с вами неведомо.


Тем более какие у него могут быть проблемы с продажностью?
Если Будда не привязан ни к чему, то почему его надо пытаться привязать к идее непродажности ?

Ну и я не согласна все же с тем, что Будды не делают ни добра ни зла.
Потому что в текстах даже говорится, что Будда спонтанно приносит благо всем.

Ну и Будда Шакьямуни вот совершил самоубийство, например. Что должно быть неблагим вроде действием. А стало благим.

----------

Ашока (04.03.2009)

----------


## Good

> Ну и я не согласна все же с тем, что Будды не делают ни добра ни зла.
> Потому что в текстах даже говорится, что Будда спонтанно приносит благо всем.


По-моему, вы имеете в виду благость счастья, когда говорите, что Будда спонтанно приносит благо всем. Про благость счастья говорится в Алмазной сутре. Это вроде бы не то "добро" о котором упоминают в миру. Или нет?

----------


## ullu

> По-моему, вы имеете в виду благость счастья, когда говорите, что Будда спонтанно приносит благо всем. Про благость счастья говорится в Алмазной сутре. Это вроде бы не то "добро" о котором упоминают в миру. Или нет?


Я думаю что добро которое имеют ввиду в миру, и ради которого действует бодхисаттва и которое приносит Будда это одно и тоже добро.
Это свобода от страданий. 
Какое ещё может быть добро?

----------


## Ондрий

> Воистину страдания ада испытывают те, кто терзается мыслью - платить за Учение, или нет


Терзатся вообще-то должны те, кто берет деньги. 
"Брать за Дхарму или нет" )))

Многие для себя этот вопрос решили.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.12.2008), PampKin Head (10.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> я не могу предугадать все кармические факторы, я могу просто дать воды больному человеку, а он может захлебнуться, но это не повод не давать воды, говоря: "Знаешь, вот по теории вероятности существует возможность того, что ты захлебнёшся, я не смогу взять на себя такую ответственность, извини".


Я про убийство, а не про помощь.



> По какой  причине я не должен убивать животное, находящиеся при смерти?


А вам нужна причина, что бы кого-то не убить?



> Что касается неполноценных и идиотов, то я не знаю какие ментальные процессы происходят у них в голове, юродивые вот, говорят, ближе к богу, чем остальные


Т.е. вас удерживает только незнание процессов? Идиоты, кстати, в этой жизни точно не достигнут.

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте, только тогда нам придется снять ваш вопрос.
> Потому что если из того, что Будда находится за пределами всех ограничений и опирается на обет совершать неблагие действия, если того требует благо других живых существ , вы делаете вывод, что Будда не может совершать таких действий , агруменитруя это тем, что вы лично таких случаев не знаете, то это и есть женская логика как раз.


Уллу, ещё раз повторяю: приведите пример (не свои добыслы, не всякие байки или бродячие сюжеты, а реальный пример из канонов), где бы Будда продавался.
Если не можете - так и скажите.  Но тогда прекратите выдавать на гора всякую высокопарную глупость типа продажности Будды.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, ещё раз повторяю: приведите пример (не свои добыслы, не всякие байки или бродячие сюжеты, а реальный пример из канонов), где бы Будда продавался.
> Если не можете - так и скажите.  Но тогда прекратите выдавать на гора всякую высокопарную глупость типа продажности Будды.


Отсутствие такого конкретного примера не является основанием для того, что бы утверждать, что мои слова это высокопарная глупость, не опроврегает моего утверждения и не говорит о том, что Будда обусловлен непродажностью.
А обет бодхисаттвы говорит о том, что не обусловлен.
Поэтому я никак не могу последовать вашему совету, потому что это не глупость, а правильное утверждение и вы пока обратного не доказали.
Кроме прецедента сущестуют ещё и другие обоснования, которые делают утверждение верным, если они есть.

----------


## Топпер

> Отсутствие такого конкретного примера не является основанием для того, что бы утверждать, что мои слова это высокопарная глупость, не опроврегает моего утверждения и не говорит о том, что Будда обусловлен непродажностью....
> Кроме прецедента сущестуют ещё и другие обоснования, которые делают утверждение верным, если они есть.


Вы не привели эти другие основания.
Будда всей своей жизнью показал свою непродажность. Вы же, своим утверждением, ставите его на одну доску с представителями древнейшей профессии



> А обет бодхисаттвы говорит о том, что не обусловлен.


Обет Бодхисатты - это для Бодхисатт, а не для Будд. Но и в них ничего про продажность нет.



> Поэтому я никак не могу последовать вашему совету, потому что это не глупость, а правильное утверждение и вы пока обратного не доказали.


Ещё раз повторюсь: бремя доказательства лежит на выдвинувшем тезис. Именно вы сказали, что Будда может продаваться. Вы и должны это обосновать. До тех пор, пока вы не подтвердили свою точку зрения прецедентами продажности Будды - оно является необоснованным.

----------


## ullu

> Вы не привели эти другие основания.
> Будда всей своей жизнью показал свою непродажность. Вы же, своим утверждением, ставите его на одну доску с представителями древнейшей профессии


Я привела доказательство. Из того, что Будда не обусловлен ни чем, и всегда действует на благо, то из этого утверждения можно сделать вывод, что если обстоятельства таковы, что продажа себя или своих способностей принесет благо, то Будда продаст их, потому что нет причин по которым он не может этого сделать.
Ведь если он этого не делает, то тогда он отказывается от делания того,что принесет благо. А так не бывает с  Буддами.
Вам известны известны такие причины, по которым он не может этого делать или не будет этого делать? 

По поводу представителей древнейшей профессии. Суть действия не в форме, а в намерении и в состоянии ума , в котором это действие совершалось.
О чем и идет речь в отрывке, который я привела из книги Патрула Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого учителя".
Состояние ума Буды и его намерения чисты, поэтому его действия, как бы они ни выглядели - чисты.
Состояние ума представителей древнейшей профессии и их намерения загрязнены, поэтому их действия загрязнены. А не потому что какая-то деятельность сама по себе является грязной.

Будда обладает знанием и его ум чист от омрачений. И именно поэтому Будда объект Прибежища. 
Поэтому не любой человек, который ведет себя так, как нам нравится, может стать объектом Прибежища и привести нас к благому. И не любой члеовек, который ведет себя так как нам не нравится не может быть таковым, и не может привести нас к благому.
Поэтому у того за кем следуешь надо проверять обладает ли он бодхичиттой, а не проверять продался ли он или нет. И это две вещи не одно и тоже.
Даже если человек обладает каким-то хорошим человеческим качеством ( или даже множеством ) , и воодушевляет, и вдохновляет, и восхищает чем-то, это не означает, что он обладает другими необходимыми качествами что бы следовать за ним и это не означает что он обладает необходимой мудростью и его воззрение безошибочно.
Поэтому кумиры кумирами, а Будды это другое. И нельзя подходить к воззрению и поведению Будд с человеческими мерками. И нельзя следовать за обычными людьми так, будто они объекты Прибежища. Это не приведет к хорошему.
В этом была суть моего ответа про продажность.

----------

Ali (13.12.2008), Ашока (04.03.2009), Шаман (11.12.2008)

----------


## Ондрий

Да ладно Уллу ))).. Просто, имхо, фразу в запале залепили, типо "Будда такой сострадательный, такой сострадательный, что мать родную не пожалеет на БВЖС"!!!! А теперь приходится выпутываться  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## ullu

Прохладно

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я про убийство, а не про помощь.


Я отличаю намерение убить, от намерения помочь.




> А вам нужна причина, что бы кого-то не убить?


Этот вопрос снимается, если вспомнить про то, что мы говорим о причине, по которой нужно убить. 




> Т.е. вас удерживает только незнание процессов?


То что идиоты не смогут обрести просветление в своей жизни, меня это не касается, я ведь не буддист. Это ваш довод в пользу убийства (так как вы не продемонстрировали своей позиции относительно данного аргумента).

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, а вот Ангулималу Будда убивать не стал.

----------


## Топпер

> Я привела доказательство. Из того, что Будда не обусловлен ни чем, и всегда действует на благо, то из этого утверждения можно сделать вывод, что если обстоятельства таковы, что продажа себя или своих способностей принесет благо, то Будда продаст их,


Вывода такого мы сделать не можем. Хотя бы по той простой причине, что Будда не участвует в товарно-денежных отношениях.  



> потому что нет причин по которым он не может этого сделать


Напротив, здесь нужны причины по которым он будет это делать. Будда придерживался Винаи и земные дела его не очень интересовали. Он достиг Ниббаны, дал Дхамму. Остальное - дело людей. Будда не тимуровец, что бы кидаться затычкой в каждую бочку.



> Ведь если он этого не делает, то тогда он отказывается от делания того,что принесет благо. А так не бывает с  Буддами.


Если вы помните, Будда отказался от продолжения поддержания жизни. И даже после того, как Ананда осознав свою ошибку, попросил Будду остаться, Будда не изменил своего решения.



> Вам известны известны такие причины, по которым он не может этого делать или не будет этого делать?


Ещё раз обращаю ваше внимание на то, что доказывать должен выдвинувший тезис. Не я обязан выискивать причины препятствующие продажности Будды, а вы должны искать доказательства своего утверждения. 
В Каноне нет случаев, когда бы Будда продавался для чего-либо. Этого достаточно. 
А вот вам, для доказательства своего утверждения, надо таковые случаи найти.

Если же всё-таки упоминать причины, по которым Будда не станет продаваться, то могу заметить, что Будда не давал обещаний спасти все живые существа. Он достиг Ниббаны, открыл Путь и научил ему людей. На этом его обязанности закончены. Когда он убедился, что Сангха крепка, что Дхамма чиста, он погрузился в Ниббану без остатка.

----------

Ануруддха (11.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Этот вопрос снимается, если вспомнить про то, что мы говорим о причине, по которой нужно убить.


Для меня, честно говоря, не снимается.



> То что идиоты не смогут обрести просветление в своей жизни, меня это не касается, я ведь не буддист.


Т.е. вы не можете дать ответ на такой пример?



> Это ваш довод в пользу убийства (так как вы не продемонстрировали своей позиции относительно данного аргумента).


у меня нет доводов в пользу убийства

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я привела доказательство. Из того, что Будда не обусловлен ни чем, и всегда действует на благо, то из этого утверждения можно сделать вывод, что если обстоятельства таковы, что продажа себя или своих способностей принесет благо, то Будда продаст их, потому что нет причин по которым он не может этого сделать.


Вы путаете Будду и голливудского супермена. Будда, в отличие от супермена, действительно, всегда действует на благо и, в отличие от последнего, никогда не убъет, не покалечит, и даже не обманет бандита, который желает совершить злодеяние. Пожертвовать собой и причинить вред бандиту - разные вещи. Для супермена это одно, для Будды - нет. Он не является причиной страдания существ. Мы сами создаем эти причины. Будда не станет применять насилие, обман - они не прекратят страданий ни бандитов, ни их жертв. Дхамма - вот единственное "оружие" Будды. Любое другое деяние не ведет к прекращению страдания, а лишь видоизменяет его.

----------

Aleksey L. (11.12.2008), Zom (12.12.2008), Кумо (11.12.2008), Норбу (11.12.2008), Читтадхаммо (11.12.2008)

----------


## Аминадав

> Ну и Будда Шакьямуни вот совершил самоубийство, например.


О чем здесь речь?

----------


## Шаман

ullu, если бы люди, которые с тобой дискутируют, были бы с тобой согласны, они бы приняли воззрение Махаяны. =)

----------


## Ho Shim

Да, все споры, в последнее время, тут, к одному и тому же сводятся.

----------


## ullu

> Вы путаете Будду и голливудского супермена. Будда, в отличие от супермена, действительно, всегда действует на благо и, в отличие от последнего, никогда не убъет, не покалечит, и даже не обманет бандита, который желает совершить злодеяние. Пожертвовать собой и причинить вред бандиту - разные вещи. Для супермена это одно, для Будды - нет. Он не является причиной страдания существ. Мы сами создаем эти причины. Будда не станет применять насилие, обман - они не прекратят страданий ни бандитов, ни их жертв. Дхамма - вот единственное "оружие" Будды. Любое другое деяние не ведет к прекращению страдания, а лишь видоизменяет его.


Выходит если человек рядом с Буддой будет умирать от голода, а у Будды будет еда , он стрескает эту еду сам и не поделится.

----------


## ullu

> О чем здесь речь?


он знал что умрет, съев это подношение, и съел.

----------


## ullu

> В Каноне нет случаев, когда бы Будда продавался для чего-либо. Этого достаточно.


Повтор.

----------


## Топпер

т.е. вам сказать более нечего. Понял.

----------


## Pavel

> Отсутствие такого конкретного примера не является основанием для того, что бы утверждать, что мои слова это высокопарная глупость, не опроврегает моего утверждения и не говорит о том, что Будда обусловлен непродажностью.


Я прошу меня извинить, если этот отрывок из сутты Палийского Канона уже приводился в этой теме, т.к. он имеет к ней прямое отношение, но всю тему целиком я не осилил. В любом случае, даже если это повтор, то приведенный отрывок будет полезен и для повторного осмысления.
*Касибхарадваджа сутта* 
Напомню, что сутта начинается с того, что брахман Касибхарадваджа требует от Будды Готамы объяснений, почему тот не пашет, как он, а просит подаяния. Будда Готама разъясняет ему, что он пашет не меньше брахмана, а больше, но другое поле. После того, как брахман получил поучения от Будды. которые он очень высоко оценил, Касибхарадваджа предложил Готаме подношение. И вот как отреагировал на это Будда Готама:



> "Тогда брахман Касибхарадваджа нацедил рисового молока в золотую чашу и, подав ее Совершенному, так сказал:
> - Пусть Совершенный изопьет рисового молока; достопочтекнный - пахарь, ибо славный Готама пашет ту пашню, которая приносит плоды бессмертия.
> 80. Тогда сказал Совершенный:
> - *Что добыто здесь в поучении. тем не питаюсь я*: это, о брахман, уже не устав для того, кто видит ясно; Будда отвергает ранее добытое, - таково от века правило Будд."


Ullu, в этом отрывке есть ответ на то, можно ли брать подношение за поучение.
В этом отрывке есть упоминание о том, что это правило (устав).
В этом отрывке есть свидетельство о том, что правило для других не расходится с делом для Будд.

Вам достаточно такого "конкретного примера"?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.12.2008), Mu Nen (12.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Выходит если человек рядом с Буддой будет умирать от голода, а у Будды будет еда , он стрескает эту еду сам и не поделится.


Конечно поделится или и вовсе отдаст всю, потому как вреда это не принесет никому (другому). Другое дело, если из еды под рукой будет лишь живая птичка или заяц, еоторым нужно будет сперва открутить голову. Тогда Будда, конечно, не "поделится" ими, кто бы перед ним не умирал. И даже диким медведем, нападающим на их обоих, которого можно было бы пристрелить на бегу, тоже не поделится, потому как не убъет (не обманет и т.д.) ни при каких обстоятельствах. Это соответствует той дисциплине (Винае), которую заповедовал Будда, Истинно Бробужденный, Тот, Кто Прошел Этот Путь и чьим последователем вы себя (если я правильно понял) считаете.

----------


## Топпер

> ullu, если бы люди, которые с тобой дискутируют, были бы с тобой согласны, они бы приняли воззрение Махаяны. =)


Не в возрениях Махаяны дело. Просто в запальчивости, подобно ullu можно договориться не только до того, что Будды продаются ради блага ЖС, но и что убивают этих живых существ, для их же блага.

Т.е. когда теряется желание критически осмыслять собственные воззрения, появляются подобные жемчужины мысли.

----------

Ондрий (11.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, в этом отрывке есть ответ на то, можно ли брать подношение за поучение.
> В этом отрывке есть упоминание о том, что это правило (устав).
> В этом отрывке есть свидетельство о том, что правило для других не расходится с делом для Будд.
> 
> Вам достаточно такого "конкретного примера"?


Нет. Потому что в этом конкретном примере не говорится о том, что если для блага других надо будет взять подношения, то Будда этого не сделает.

----------


## Топпер

Очень конкретно говорится:



> Что добыто здесь в поучении. тем не питаюсь я: это, о брахман, уже не устав для того, кто видит ясно; Будда отвергает ранее добытое, - таково от века правило Будд


Несмотря на то, что для блага брахмана, хорошо было бы взять молоко Будда этого не сделал.
Более того, Будда даже в монахи посвящал не всегда, хотя для блага человека это было бы хорошо. Например, отшельник Пуккусати попоросил у Будды посвящения в монахи, но т.к. у него не были готовы тивара и патра, Будда отказался проводить упасампаду и отправил Пуккусати искать данные принадлежности. Во время поисков его забодала дикая корова и он так и не стал монахом и не смог прервать свою сансару.
По вашей же логике, Будда должен был бы отдать собственную одежду и чашу, лиш бы постричь человека в монахи.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008), Pavel (11.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Конечно поделится


Ну и где логика то?

- Будда действительно, всегда действует на благо 
- Будда  никогда не убъет, не покалечит, и даже не обманет бандита. 

Как Будда может ВСЕГДА действовать на благо, если в случае когда действие на благо подразумевает убийство Будда не делает этого?
Как он это сделает?

- Любое другое деяние не ведет к прекращению страдания, а лишь видоизменяет его.

Зачем тогда кормить голодного? пусть себе умрет от голода, раз только видозименяет.
Что за двойная мораль?
Когда надо убить, что бы уменьшить страдания - то не ведет.
А когда накормить - то вдруг начинает вести.

----------


## ullu

> Очень конкретно говорится:
> 
> Несмотря на то, что для блага брахмана, хорошо было бы взять молоко Будда этого не сделал.
> Более того, Будда даже в монахи посвящал не всегда, хотя для блага человека это было бы хорошо. Например, отшельник Пуккусати попоросил у Будды посвящения в монахи, но т.к. у него не были готовы тивара и патра, Будда отказался проводить упасампаду и отправил Пуккусати искать данные принадлежности. Во время поисков его забодала дикая корова и он так и не стал монахом и не смог прервать свою сансару.
> По вашей же логике, Будда должен был бы отдать собственную одежду и чашу, лиш бы постричь человека в монахи.


По моей логике он должен был послать его искать необходимое.
Это по вашей должен был отдать, что бы его корова не дай бог не заболдала.
Потому что по вашей логике жизнь дороже освобждения, а вот по моей наоборот.

----------


## ullu

> т.е. вам сказать более нечего. Понял.


Я сказала - вы повторяете тот аргумент, который мы уже  рассмотрели и пришли к выводу что он недостаточен.
Но вы продолжили разговор приняв , то что он недостаточен. А теперь снова опираетесь на его полную достаточность.
Я не могу разговаривать , когда собеседник не последователен.

----------


## Маруся

> Напомню, что сутта начинается с того, что брахман Касибхарадваджа требует от Будды Готамы объяснений, почему тот не пашет, как он, а просит подаяния. Будда Готама разъясняет ему, что он пашет не меньше брахмана, а больше, но другое поле. После того, как брахман получил поучения от Будды. которые он очень высоко оценил, Касибхарадваджа предложил Готаме подношение. И вот как отреагировал на это Будда Готама:
> 
> Ullu, в этом отрывке есть ответ на то, можно ли брать подношение за поучение.
> В этом отрывке есть упоминание о том, что это правило (устав).
> В этом отрывке есть свидетельство о том, что правило для других не расходится с делом для Будд.
> Вам достаточно такого "конкретного примера"?


Мне недостаточно, потому что дальше там было:



> - Кому же, Готама, дам я эту сваренную на молоке кашу? 
> - В целом мире, включая богов, Мару и Брахму, среди всех населяющих его существ, будь то шраманы, брахманы, боги или люди, я не вижу никого, брахман, за исключением Татхагаты или ученика Татхагаты, кто, съев эту свареную на молоке рисовую кашу, смог бы ее переварить. Поэтому выброси, брахман, эту сваренную на молоке рисовую кашу туда, где не растет трава, или вылей ее в воду, где не водится живых существ. 
> И брахман Касибхарадваджа вылил в воду, где не водилось живых существ, ту сваренную на молоке рисовую кашу. И когда он вылил ее в воду, вода зашипела, засвистела, задымилась, испустила клубы пара. Как плуг, накалившийся за день, когда его бросят в воду, шипит, свистит, дымится, испускает клубы пара, так и та сваренная на молоке рисовая каша, когда ее вылили в воду, зашипела, засвистела, задымилась, испустила клубы пара. И брахман Касибхарадваджа, взволнованный, объятый дрожью восторга, приблизился к Блаженному и, приблизившись к Блаженному и припав головой к его ногам, сказал так: 
> - Поразительно, почтенный Готама, поразительно, почтенный Готама! Как переворачивают лежавшее лицом вниз, как раскрывают скрытое, как объясняют дорогу заблудившемуся, как ставят лампу там, где темно, чтобы наделенные зрением видели предметы вокруг, - так именно почтенный Готама разнообразными способами показал мне Дхарму. И вот я иду к Готаме как к прибежищу, иду к Дхарме, иду к общине. Да отрекусь я от мира в присутствии Готамы, да приму я посвящение от Готамы! . 
> И брахман Касибхарадваджа отрекся от мира в присутствии Блаженного и принял посвящение. Приняв посвящение, достопочтенный Бхарадваджа жил один, вдали от всех, серьезно, ревностно, всеми помыслами устремленный к цели и, спустя недолгое время, сам познал и узрел уже в этом существовании тот высочайший предел благочестивой жизни, ради которого родовитые люди должным образом покидают дом и уходят туда, где нет дома. И обретя его, жил так. Он понял: "Уничтожено рождение; прожита благочестивая жизнь; сделано то, что нужно было сделать; новой жизни не будет". И достопочтенный Бхарадваджа стал одним из архатов.


Т.е. из-за того, что Будда не принял подношение, брахман принял посвящение. Неизвестно, что делал бы Будда в иной ситуации.
Не думаю, что Будда следует ограничениям. Мне кажется, что он всегда действует соответственно обстоятельствам. Т.е. в другой ситуации, он, наверное, мог бы эти подношения принять. ИМХО.

Мой Учитель все поднесенные ему деньги за Учение сразу же отдает организаторам на развитие местных центров или в Благотворительный фонд, себе при этом ничего не берет. Те люди, которые пытаются что-то "поиметь" от денег за Учение - сами себе хозяева, наше обсуждение на форуме их не изменит. Их карма - это их карма. А то, что мы кого-то будем осуждать - это уж наша карма.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008), Гьямцо (11.12.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

> По моей логике он должен был послать его искать необходимое.


Это отрывок из тэрма ума *ullu* "Наставления Буддам о должном и недолжном"?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну и где логика то?
> 
> - Будда действительно, всегда действует на благо 
> - Будда  никогда не убъет, не покалечит, и даже не обманет бандита. 
> 
> Как Будда может ВСЕГДА действовать на благо, если в случае когда действие на благо подразумевает убийство Будда не делает этого?
> Как он это сделает?


Учит Дхамме. Другого Будда не делал.




> Зачем тогда кормить голодного? пусть себе умрет от голода, раз только видозименяет.


Для того, чтобы накормить, не обязательно причинять страдания другим.




> Что за двойная мораль?
> Когда надо убить, что бы уменьшить страдания - то не ведет.
> А когда накормить - то вдруг начинает вести.


Кармление едой не есть даяние Дхаммы. Двойная же мораль есть ваше воззрение, при котором убивать нельзя, но, впринцыпе можно, если на благо других, пусть и за счет своей кармы. Однако это благо другого характера, нежели то, что дает Дхамма. Убийство, вред, ложь - не Дхамма. Не Виная. Не Учение Буды. Но нечто противоположное.

----------

Pavel (11.12.2008), Zom (11.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> По моей логике он должен был послать его искать необходимое.
> Это по вашей должен был отдать, что бы его корова не дай бог не заболдала.
> Потому что по вашей логике жизнь дороже освобждения, а вот по моей наоборот.


И, что получается по вашей? Пуккусу просто забадала корова. Никакого освобождения он не получил.



> Я сказала - вы повторяете тот аргумент, который мы уже  рассмотрели и пришли к выводу что он недостаточен.
> Но вы продолжили разговор приняв , то что он недостаточен. А теперь снова опираетесь на его полную достаточность.
> Я не могу разговаривать , когда собеседник не последователен.


Вы, выдаёте желаемое за действительное. Мы к выводу его недостаточности пока не пришли.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет. Потому что в этом конкретном примере не говорится о том, что если для блага других надо будет взять подношения, то Будда этого не сделает.


Ullu, Ваша мысль ясна. По сути это очередной пример крайней точки зрения о том, что благо нам не ведомо в силу омрачений, а ведомо лишь буддам. В этой связи любое их действие всегда благо, расходится оно с провозглашаемыми ими ценности или нашим пониманием нравственных ценностей или нет. Ясная позиция. Не ясно одно, как у Вас, столь "омраченной" заслужить столь привилигированного положения ("депутатской неприкосновенности на осуждение") будд? Сами видите, что логически Вы правы. Но вопрос нравственной оценки для Вас становится при такой логике еще более отдаленным, а уж вопрос фарисейства или лжепроповедничества и подавно. Достаточно предъявить "мандат Будды", которым сегодня располагают тысячи учителей и проповедников, как любой поступок или любое поучение - верно и непостижимо смертному мирянину. 

Что же дает Ваше знание того, что Будда во имя блага способен на "продажность" или "убийство" - не нам судить? Может быть оно освобождает Вас от страданий сомнений, кому верить, а кому нет?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008), Mu Nen (12.12.2008), Сергей Муай (11.12.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

Кстати, *ullu*, а по вашей логике Будда не должен был после достижения просветления начинать строить больницы, приюты для бедных и сирот, школы и т.д. ( он же был вроде как царевич ), а также заботиться о своей семьей с 10-тикратным усердием (привет to *Pavel* и участникам тем, посвящённых заботе о ближних) вместо того, чтобы проповедовать Дхарму ( заодно, кстати, своим царским указом мог бы и Буддизм ввести в качестве нац. религии и "единственно верного учения" ).

----------


## Pavel

> Неизвестно, что делал бы Будда в иной ситуации.


Ясно же сказано: "Таково правило Будд". Или Вы считаете, что правило будд подразумевает правило для данной ситуации, когда общение происходит исключительно с таким человеком, у которого карма этого брахмана? Так этот брахман один с такой кармой - уникальный, стоит ли для него вводить устав или правило?

----------


## ullu

> Учит Дхамме. Другого Будда не делал.


А если обучение Дхарме в даном случае не принесет блага, а принесет благо убийство, то что делает Будда? Учит Дхарме?




> Для того, чтобы накормить, не обязательно причинять страдания другим.


Вы не ответили на вопрос.




> Кармление едой не есть даяние Дхаммы. Двойная же мораль есть ваше воззрение, при котором убивать нельзя, но, впринцыпе можно, если на благо других, пусть и за счет своей кармы. Однако это благо другого характера, нежели то, что дает Дхамма. Убийство, вред, ложь - не Дхамма. Не Виная. Не Учение Буды. Но нечто противоположное.


Вы не ответили на вопрос.

----------


## ullu

> Кстати, *ullu*, а по вашей логике Будда не должен был после достижения просветления начинать строить больницы, приюты для бедных и сирот, школы и т.д. ( он же был вроде как царевич ), а также заботиться о своей семьей с 10-тикратным усердием (привет to *Pavel* и участникам тем, посвящённых заботе о ближних) вместо того, чтобы проповедовать Дхарму ( заодно, кстати, своим царским указом мог бы и Буддизм ввести в качестве нац. религии и "единственно верного учения" ).


Это каким образом из моих рассуждений вытекает? Не напишите ли логическую цепочку?

----------


## Топпер

> А если обучение Дхарме в даном случае не принесет блага, а принесет благо убийство, то что делает Будда? Учит Дхарме?


И, что же делает Будда? Неужели убивает?  :EEK!:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008), Pavel (11.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> А если обучение Дхарме в даном случае не принесет блага, а принесет благо убийство, то что делает Будда? Учит Дхарме?


Ullu, если перестать искать опору в логике (теоретических задачах), то очень скоро можно обнаружить, что УБИЙСТВО НЕ МОЖЕТ НЕСТИ БЛАГО.

----------

Светлана (14.12.2008)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Несмотря на то, что для блага брахмана, хорошо было бы взять молоко Будда этого не сделал.
> Более того, Будда даже в монахи посвящал не всегда, хотя для блага человека это было бы хорошо. Например, отшельник Пуккусати попоросил у Будды посвящения в монахи, но т.к. у него не были готовы тивара и патра, Будда отказался проводить упасампаду и отправил Пуккусати искать данные принадлежности. Во время поисков его забодала дикая корова и он так и не стал монахом и не смог прервать свою сансару.
> По вашей же логике, Будда должен был бы отдать собственную одежду и чашу, лиш бы постричь человека в монахи.


Наоборот, для блага брахмана было не взять у него подношения, а вместо этого рассказать, почему он этого не сделал. Видимо, с непостриженным монахом было что-то в этом роде. В данном случае, как раз именно то, что *по логике* (вы, по крайней мере, таковую здесь усматриваете) было бы благом, будда не совершает, а совершает обратное  :Wink:

----------


## Ho Shim

История о том, сколько может стоить обучение  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (11.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

Забавный момент в том, что Будда до конца жизни ходил с патрой и демонстрировал соблюдение Винаи (не нуждаясь в ней) "на благо всех живых ..."

А мир был полон всяких мрамоев, готовых накопить неблагую карму различными извращенными способами.

----------

Pavel (12.12.2008), Кумо (12.12.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

> Это каким образом из моих рассуждений вытекает? Не напишите ли логическую цепочку?


А я не говорил, что это вытекает из ваших рассуждений, просто вы высказали столько неординарных мыслей на тему возможных и должных деяний Будды, что мне стало интересно узнать ваше мнение по данному вопросу.

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, если перестать искать опору в логике (теоретических задачах), то очень скоро можно обнаружить, что УБИЙСТВО НЕ МОЖЕТ НЕСТИ БЛАГО.


Значит сутра про разбойников на корабле вранье что ли?

----------

Pavel (12.12.2008), Александр С (12.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> А я не говорил, что это вытекает из ваших рассуждений, просто вы высказали столько неординарных мыслей на тему возможных и должных деяний Будды, что мне стало интересно узнать ваше мнение по данному вопросу.


А это я что ли говорила? "Кстати, ullu, а по вашей логике"

----------


## ullu

> И, что же делает Будда? Неужели убивает?


Это уж вы мне ответьте.

----------


## Neroli

> Значит сутра про разбойников на корабле вранье что ли?


В случае с разбойниками на корабле одно неблагое действие предотвратило другое, еще более неблагое. Но разве от этого первое неблагое действие стало благим?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> В случае с разбойниками на корабле одно неблагое действие предотвратило другое, еще более неблагое. Но разве от этого первое неблагое действие стало благим?


А кто говорит что оно становится благим?

----------


## Тацумоку

> А это я что ли говорила? "Кстати, ullu, а по вашей логике"


А кто же ещё.:http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=405



> *По моей логике он должен был* послать его искать необходимое. Это по вашей должен был отдать, что бы его корова не дай бог не заболдала. Потому что по вашей логике жизнь дороже освобждения, а вот по моей наоборот.


Вот я и интересуюсь не должен ли был Будда сделать в своей жизни что-либо иначе ещё (в соответствии с вашей логикой).
P.S. Или это способ зафлудить разговор? Не трудитесь, свой вопрос снимаю.

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, Ваша мысль ясна. По сути это очередной пример крайней точки зрения о том, что благо нам не ведомо в силу омрачений, а ведомо лишь буддам.


Че-та вижу вам не ясна моя мысль.

----------


## ullu

> А кто же ещё.:http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=405


По моему я привела цитату из вашего сообщения, а не из своего.
Сперва говорите что по моей логике следует то-то и то-то, а затем говорите что вы не говорили что это вытекает из моих рассуждений.
Что-то вы тоже не последовательны.



> Вот я и интересуюсь не должен ли был Будда сделать в своей жизни что-либо иначе ещё (в соответствии с вашей логикой).
> P.S. Или это способ зафлудить разговор? Не трудитесь, свой вопрос снимаю.


Поступать иначе, чем они поступал - это по логике моих оппонентов.
А с моей логикой как раз нет никаких противоречий.
Так что по моей логике он ничего иначе делать не должен был.

Я же вам предложила сразу написать цепочку, но вы взялись от этого увертываться и говорить что вы вовсе не про это.
Написали бы, сами бы увидели что не внимательно прочитали мое сообщение, в котором сразу говорится что то, что Будда отправил человека искать необходимое, моей логике как раз не противоречит.

----------


## Neroli

> А кто говорит что оно становится благим?


Тацумоку сказал, что "убийство не может нести благо", а ты его про сутру спросила, мне показалось, что ты этой сутрой опровергаешь этот тезис, а у тебя там видимо "теоретические задачи" опровергаются.

вот, я в вашей логике в три счета запуталась  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Шаман

> Это отрывок из тэрма ума *ullu* "Наставления Буддам о должном и недолжном"?


Наезд засчитан и Топпером одобрен.  :Confused:

----------


## Good

Вот, кстати, нашел о благих деяниях:


> О Царь Дракон, ты должен знать, что бодхисаттва имеет один метод который позволяет ему вырвать все страдания всех злых сфер. Как выглядит этот метод? Постоянно, день и ночь, вспоминать, размышлять и созерцать о благих дхармах, так как причина благих дхарм увеличивается из момента мысли к моменту мысли, не позволяя наименьшей неблагой мысли проникать в ум. 
> Это то, что дает возможность вырвать зло навсегда, приводя благие дхармы к завершению и быть постоянно возле всех будд, бодхисаттв и других святых существ. Говоря о благих дхармах, тела людей и богов, освещаются шраваками, освещаются практьекабуддами - /освещаются/ великим светом, они окончательно зависят от этих дхарм, которые рассматриваются как основа. Поэтому они названы благими дхармами. Эти дхармы имеют путь десяти благих деяний. Какие десять /благих деяний/? Они способны отказаться навсегда от убийства, воровства, недолжного поведения, лжи, клеветы, грубой речи, легкомысленной речи, ненависти, жадности и страсти. 
> О Царь Дракон, он отказывающийся от взятия жизни, поэтому он достигает десяти способов существовать свободным от неприятностей. Какие десять /способов/? 
> 
> 1. Он делает подношение (отдает) всем существам вселенной без страха. 
> 2. Он всегда имеет в сердце великое сострадание ко всем существам. 
> 3. Он вырывает все свои привычные тенденции ненависти навсегда. 
> 4. Его тело никогда не болеет. 
> 5. Он долго живет. 
> ...





> В это время Почитаемый В Мирах продолжал говорить Царю Дракону: "Тот бодхисаттва, который способен отбросить убийство и /нанесение/ вреда и практикует даяние, следует благим деяниям /то,/ в это время он следует пути, поэтому он всегда богат имуществом, и никто не может ограбить его. Он имеет долгую жизнь и не умрет раньше времени, и ему не могут повредить никакие грабители или враги.





> Так как украшает практику десяти благих деяний любящей добротой, по отношению к другим существам в нем не возникает мыслей ненависти или /нанесения/ вреда.


Вот отсюда http://razvitie3000.org/budd/su/sss23.htm

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

*ullu*, приношу извинения за отсутствие знака вопроса, которым и должен был заканчиваться  тот самый пост, а также за излишнюю сложносочинённость предложений.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Наезд засчитан и Топпером одобрен.


Шаман, все зачОты и одобрения посвящаю благу всех живых существ.

САРВА МАНГАЛАМ!

----------


## Тацумоку

А "спасибЫ" прошу переводить нуждающимся в них. )))))))))

----------


## ullu

> Тацумоку сказал, что "убийство не может нести благо", а ты его про сутру спросила, мне показалось, что ты этой сутрой опровергаешь этот тезис, а у тебя там видимо "теоретические задачи" опровергаются.
> 
> вот, я в вашей логике в три счета запуталась


Да, опровергаю, потому что в случае на корабле убийство принесло благо тому, кого убили. Например.
А тому кто убил оно принесло неблагие последствия в виде того, что его тоже будут убивать в следующих жизнях.
И благие последствия в виде того, что он от этого больше не будет страдать, потому как благодаря и этим заслугам тоже он в последствии стал Буддой и освободился от всех страданий.

Я не знаю благим было это дейсвтие или нет.

----------

Александр С (12.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Да, опровергаю, потому что в случае на корабле убийство принесло благо тому, кого убили. Например.
> А тому кто убил оно принесло неблагие последствия в виде того, что его тоже будут убивать в следующих жизнях.
> И благие последствия в виде того, что он от этого больше не будет страдать, потому как благодаря и этим заслугам тоже он в последствии стал Буддой и освободился от всех страданий.
> 
> Я не знаю благим было это дейсвтие или нет.


Здесь было 2 действия, а не одно. Соответственно и 2 разных кармических плода.

----------


## Шаман

> А "спасибЫ" прошу переводить нуждающимся в них. )))))))))


Хотите сказать, что Вы делаете гадости абсолютно бескорыстно?

----------


## Ондрий

Это называется - "взять измором"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Это уж вы мне ответьте.


Будда не убивает.

Теперь хотелось бы услышать ваш вариант ответа.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Будда не убивает.
> 
> Теперь хотелось бы услышать ваш вариант ответа.


Будда всегда действует на благо.

----------

Djampel Tharchin (11.12.2008), Александр С (12.12.2008), Ашока (04.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, опровергаю, потому что в случае на корабле убийство принесло благо тому, кого убили. Например.


Да, теперь не удивляюсь тому, что дьякон наш Кураев так сильно против Ваджраяны.
Джа-лама тоже убивал для блага убиваемых. Если бы ваш учитель сказал вам, что Джа-лама Будда, вы тоже прощали бы ему все убийства?

Или возьмём Гитлера.
Видимо  Гитлер, отправляющий евреев в газовые камеры, по вашей логике, тоже мог творить для них благо. Они же могли кого-либо общитать или обмануть.

----------


## Топпер

> Будда всегда действует на благо.


Давайте поконкретней. Может Будда убить человека или нет?

----------


## Топпер

> История о том, сколько может стоить обучение


Всё хорошо, только почему опять крайним стал  Кац? Как деньги, так сразу Кац  :Smilie:

----------


## Тацумоку

> Хотите сказать, что Вы делаете гадости абсолютно бескорыстно?


Хочу сказать, что меня не волнует, одобрит кто-то или нет мои слова - вышел из того возраста знаете ли. 
А вот заявления, которые могут быть использованы в качестве обоснования  "экстремизма" и "реакционности" Буддизма с последующими попытками "хватать и не пущать" - совсем другое дело.

P.S. Возможно, что Шамана из племени Бугага-хехе это не касается однако.

P.P.S. Кстати, с какой целью вы сделали оба своих заявления? Нашаманить свару, чтобы потом бугага-хехеть? Не старайтесь - не получится однако. ))))))))

----------


## Топпер

Друзья, давайте всё же о возможностях Будды.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Для меня, честно говоря, не снимается.





> А вам нужна причина, что бы кого-то не убить?


Топпер, мы говорим о конкретной ситуации, к чему задавать абстрактные вопросы? Находясь в определённых ситуациях у меня действительно должна иметься причина чтобы не убить, а именно должен быть другой способ решения проблемы. Бездействие я не считаю не действием.



> Т.е. вы не можете дать ответ на такой пример?


Я такой пример считаю провокационным. Но ответить могу, так же как и на первый вопрос: мотивация убить идиота, у меня может появиться лишь тогда, когда я не смогу найти другого решения проблемы, в которую идиот вовлечён. 

Возможность просветления умирающего это не мой довод в пользу обоснования жизни, я его не приводил, возможность просветления умирающего существа это довод в пользу не убийства, но не у всех существ есть эта возможность просветления, а значит данный довод, по отношению к определённым существам, не основателен. Но у вас пессимистичный взгляд на жизнь, на основе этого отношения вы задаёте вопрос о том, почему я не убиваю всех подряд. Я ответил почему - нет мотивации, но она может появиться в определённых случаях. Вы же в свою очередь не ответили почему мне не следует убивать смертельно больное животное, у меня будет плохая камма? Но мы уже выясняли что если этот поступок с правильной мотивацией и правилен сам по себе, то негативная камма компенсируется положительной, осталось только у вас узнать, что определяет правильность самого поступка, то есть по какой причине камма станет негативной в данном случае?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Всё хорошо, только почему опять крайним стал  Кац? Как деньги, так сразу Кац


В данном случае, крайним стал не Кац ,а КАТЦ!  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Хотелось бы напомнить местным бодхисаттвам, что убийство нарушает не только буддийские обеты и суров не только закон кармы.  :Smilie: 

"Статья 105. Убийство

1. Убийство, то есть умышленное причинение смерти другому человеку, - наказывается лишением свободы на срок от шести до пятнадцати лет." И далее по списку.

----------

Alert (12.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008), Zom (12.12.2008), Ондрий (12.12.2008)

----------


## Маруся

> Хотелось бы напомнить местным бодхисаттвам, что убийство нарушает не только буддийские обеты и суров не только закон кармы. 
> 
> "Статья 105. Убийство
> 1. Убийство, то есть умышленное причинение смерти другому человеку, - наказывается лишением свободы на срок от шести до пятнадцати лет." И далее по списку.


А что, кто-то собрался кого-то убивать?  :Embarrassment: 
По-моему, идет чисто теоретическое обсуждение вопроса "Мог ли Будда в определенных условиях осознанно совершить деяние, которое классифицируется как неблагое? (например, убийство)"
Пока не было высказано мысли о том, что кто-то из нас может совершать такие же поступки, поскольку мы пока еще не реализованные будды.

----------


## ullu

> Давайте поконкретней. Может Будда убить человека или нет?


Вы же тоже ушли от прямого ответа на конкретный вопрос.

ps. Это как всегда бессмысленно нам с вами спорить. Я прекращаю.

----------


## Ондрий

> Пока не было высказано мысли о том, что кто-то из нас может совершать такие же поступки, поскольку мы пока еще не реализованные будды.


Пока еще никто не удосужился привести примеры из жизни Будды, где такое случалось. Но, что характерно, мысли - бродють ))

Все рассуждения идут по принипу "если бы у бабушки был болт..."

Развиваем тему:

- Мог бы Будда минировать рельсы, если бы был партизаном?
- Сколько бы Будда оприходовал бабушек-процентчиц, чтобы помочь умирающим от голода детям в Сомали?
- Захачил бы Будда серверы Пентагона, если бы USA объявили ядерную войну всем?
- Сможет ли Будда выпить всю водку, чтобы она не досталась алкашам?
- Чтобы сделал Будда, попав в бункер Гитлера?
- Почему Будда не грохнул убийцев родни-Шакьев, чтобы всех спасти? /одних в чистые земли, других - в постриг/
- Давит ли Будда тапком тараканов, чтобы те поскорее спаслись от своей тараканьей участи?

и эта... о главном:
- А чего это Будда, такой сострадательный, нам денег не подкинул? А мы вот - конкретно страдаем!!

ОМ БуддА, БуддА, Будда, дай нам денюшек сюда! (С)
-----

Видать, от большого обилия свободного времени до/после/вместо работы/практики возникают такие вопросы.

----------

Alert (12.12.2008), Djampel Tharchin (13.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008), Pavel (12.12.2008), Zom (12.12.2008), Дмитрий Певко (12.12.2008), Крайчик (07.11.2016), Кумо (12.12.2008), Поляков (12.12.2008), Тацумоку (12.12.2008), Читтадхаммо (12.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Значит сутра про разбойников на корабле вранье что ли?


А у Вас есть основания считать пересказанную Вами историю правдой? Если есть, то поделитесь этими основаниями.

----------


## Pavel

А вообще, возвращаясь к теме, хочется заметить, что в наши дни формы подношений и способы их сбора (правильные средства к существованию) у распространителей Дхармы сильно отличаются от тех, что описаны в суттах 2500 лет тому назад. Можно находить тому объяснение в изменившихся условиях существования, а можно в том, что не нам "омраченным и перерождающимся" судить о целесообразности или нравственности Учителей, так многим из которых удостоено в признании их Буддами. 

Стоит ли удивляться, что рождаются истории о том, что во благо и убить-то не грех, ведь и для будд есть ситуации, когда "нет другого выхода, кроме как убить". (На благо всех живых существ).

Всем ВСЯКИХ благ!

----------

Читтадхаммо (12.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> А у Вас есть основания считать пересказанную Вами историю правдой? Если есть, то поделитесь этими основаниями.


Правда или не правда - не имеет значения. Главное, что ее приводят в пример как возможность действий бодхисаттвы современные учителя. В дзэн, кстати, есть история про то, как мастер убил кота.  Котов рубить пополам никто не призывает, но история стала коаном.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы же тоже ушли от прямого ответа на конкретный вопрос.


Что вы ullu, я вполне конкретно ответил вам, что не может.



> ps. Это как всегда бессмысленно нам с вами спорить. Я прекращаю.


Это плохо, что бессмысленно. Я надеялся, что вы хоть в этот раз поймёте всю..........оригинальность своего понимания Буддизма, что ли  :Confused:

----------


## Топпер

> Развиваем тему:
> 
> - Мог бы Будда минировать рельсы, если бы был партизаном?....


Поместил в раздел анекдотов  :Big Grin:

----------

Djampel Tharchin (13.12.2008), Zom (12.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Находясь в определённых ситуациях у меня действительно должна иметься причина чтобы не убить, а именно должен быть другой способ решения проблемы. Бездействие я не считаю не действием.


Т.е. вы берёте на себя функцию судьи по вопросу сохранения или отъёма чужой жизни?



> Я такой пример считаю провокационным. Но ответить могу, так же как и на первый вопрос: мотивация убить идиота, у меня может появиться лишь тогда, когда я не смогу найти другого решения проблемы, в которую идиот вовлечён.


Может быть, он и провокационен, но в теории такой вариант возможен.



> Но у вас пессимистичный взгляд на жизнь, на основе этого отношения вы задаёте вопрос о том, почему я не убиваю всех подряд. Я ответил почему - нет мотивации, но она может появиться в определённых случаях.


В том, что она может появится в определённых случаях - нет ничего хорошего, поверьте. Это - фронт для работы над собой.



> Вы же в свою очередь не ответили почему мне не следует убивать смертельно больное животное, у меня будет плохая камма? Но мы уже выясняли что если этот поступок с правильной мотивацией и правилен сам по себе, то негативная камма компенсируется положительной


Вообще говоря, не компенсируется. При убийстве животное или человек гибнут.
Как вы помните для получения негативной каммы нужно:

1.Понимание, что перед нами другое живое существо
2.Желание убить, основанное на одном из трёх ядов. В случае "убийства из сострадания" - это килеса невежества т.к. под её действием человек не понимает последствий своего деяния.
3.Приготовление к убийству
4.Убийство
5.Смерть живого существа
Иногда добавляют шестой пункт: радование от своего деяния и укрепление во мнении, что и в будущем буду поступать так же.

Даже при "убийсвте из сострадания" негативная камма накапливается.



> осталось только у вас узнать, что определяет правильность самого поступка, то есть по какой причине камма станет негативной в данном случае?


Правильность убийства, собственно говоря, ничего не определяет. Убийства "правильного" или "неправильного" нет. Любое убийство неправильно. 
Другое дело, что отягчающие обстоятельства, перечисленные выше создадут максимально негативный эффект.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008), Pavel (12.12.2008), Читтадхаммо (12.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А если обучение Дхарме в даном случае не принесет блага, а принесет благо убийство, то что делает Будда? Учит Дхарме?


Учит Дхамме. После своего Пробуждения он ничего другого не делал.

Мое скормное понимание Учения Татхагаты говорит мне, что оно имеет своей основной целью не победу над злом во благо всех живых, но прекращение страдания. Он не голливудский супермен и не камикадзе (к теме о минировании рельсов). Он ее совершенный блюститель. Потому и Будда.

Убийство, кстати, не принесет никому блага. Убийца и дальше родится убийцей (санкхары останутся). Жертвы останутся жертвами (карму.не выстрадали).





> Вы не ответили на вопрос.
> Вы не ответили на вопрос.


Пролистав сообщения не заметил вопроса, на который я не дал вам ответ. Напомните его, пожалуйста.

----------

Pavel (12.12.2008), Кумо (12.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Т.Любое убийство неправильно. 
> Другое дело, что отягчающие обстоятельства, перечисленные выше создадут максимально негативный эффект.


Разрешите спросить. Правильно ли я понял, что негативная карма не компенсируется благой кармой? Смягчающие последствия кармы Ангулималы были вызваны его искренним расскаянием? Спасибо.

----------


## Топпер

> Разрешите спросить. Правильно ли я понял, что негативная карма не компенсируется благой кармой?


Она может компенсироваться не всегда и не одновременно.



> Смягчающие последствия кармы Ангулималы были вызваны его искренним расскаянием? Спасибо.


В случае Ангулималы смягчение каммы было достигнуто за счёт того, что он стал Архатом, т.е. уничтожил килесы. Почти вся негативная камма при этом перестала иметь возможность для своей реализации.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Асилил 9 страниц, извините если кого-нибудь повтрю.
Помоему причина этого треда в следующем: в тхераваде считается что есть абсолютно правильные правила, они в частности зафиксированы например в винае. Потому что их сказал Будда, а будде виднее. Если делать только то, что там написано, все загрязненное, ошибочное итп автоматически останется за бортом - вы станете идеальным и безошибочным, а это и есть будда. Будда тот, кто идеален и безошибочен (+все остальные превосходные определения). Архат делает то, что следует, и зрит вследствие истину.
В махаяне благом считается освобождение от фундаментальных заблуждений, остальное затем присовокупится. Фундаментальные заблуждения однако всегда имеют персональное выражение, поэтому для разных людей - разные средства. "Что русскому здорово то немцу смерть". Одних грубо говоря надо лечить от привязанности к жизни, других от привязанности к смерти. Бодхисаттва таким образом зрит в истину, а делает (для других) то, что (их освобождению)следует.

В этом в частности и заключается упорно отрицаемое многими разнонаправление пути архата и бодхисатвы, "для достижения собственной нирваны" и "для достижения нирваны другими". Оно просто тоньше чем публичные заявления представителей. Отрицать можно, но прошивка то вот она и проявляется - мы думаем что у другого частная ошибка, а у него другая целая идеология.

----------

Ho Shim (12.12.2008), Sadhak (12.12.2008), Александр С (12.12.2008), Ашока (04.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.12.2008), Иван Ран (13.12.2008), Маруся (12.12.2008), Норбу (12.12.2008), Поляков (12.12.2008)

----------


## Маруся

> ...мы думаем что у другого частная ошибка, а у него другая целая идеология.


Я пыталась нечто подобное сказать на 5 странице (пост №73): смысл этого треда - различие в воззрении.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (12.12.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...
> В махаяне благом считается освобождение от фундаментальных заблуждений, остальное затем присовокупится. *Фундаментальные заблуждения однако всегда имеют персональное выражение*, поэтому для разных людей - разные средства.


Так уникальны лишь пропорции компонентов в персональном выражении фундаментальных заблуждений, а не сами компоненты, которые в полной мере описаны в наставлениях Будды. Или вы считаете, что всё-таки не в полной (если возможно с примерами - действительно интересно)? 

P.S. Думаю, что основное расхождение заключается в том, какие методы "лечения" признаются легитимными и эффективными в той или иной традиции/школе.

----------


## Pavel

> Помоему причина этого треда в следующем: в тхераваде считается что есть абсолютно правильные правила, они в частности зафиксированы например в винае.


 В Тхераваде действительно считается, что правила - это то, что считается правильным. Не знаю, где бы считалось иначе. Правила зафиксированы в различных уставах для мирян и монахов, и берут они свое начало действительно от Будды Готамы как основателя Сангхи. 


> Если делать только то, что там написано, все загрязненное, ошибочное итп автоматически останется за бортом - вы станете идеальным и безошибочным, а это и есть будда.


 Я не знаю, что именно подвигает Вас к крайней точке зрения о том, что в Тхераваде думают, что "только соблюдение правил".... Как и все другие крайние точки зрения, она не ведет к правильному пониманию. В Тхераваде придерживаются Срединного Пути как того пути, который ведет к Освобождению. Срединный Путь не прописан в виде правил, а прописан в виде наставлений Будды Готамы, в которые вошла и Виная.



> В махаяне благом считается освобождение от фундаментальных заблуждений, остальное затем присовокупится.


Думаю, что и в Махаяне, и в Тхераваде благом считается Освобождение от страданий, причиной возникновения которых прежде всего являются пристрастия. 



> Фундаментальные заблуждения однако всегда имеют персональное выражение, поэтому для разных людей - разные средства.


Уже многократно высказывалась идея о 84000-ах таблеток для разных 84000 пользователей. Но при таком разнообразии "лекарств" не сложно и запутаться, а какое лекарство для чего. Вот и возник вопрос о том, а для чего, точнее от чего помогает, такое лекарство как убеждение, что Будда может и убить ради блага, и купить, и продать - не нам судить о благе и о поступках будд"? Зачем в очередной раз обсуждать многообразие, когда просто требуется показать свое видение того, что дает такое убеждение да еще и в условиях, когда из страны в страну кочуют проповедники, за которыми распространяется слава "реализованных мастеров" (не то будд, не то не будд...). Что дает убеждение в том, что дела будд могут расходиться с правилами, закрепленными ими же для монахов и мирян? Неужели точка зрения типа "всяко может быть, ситуации бывают различные, может и могут быть ситуации, когда Будда не видит никакого другого выхода кроме как убить" (заметьте, я ничего не выдумываю, именно такая точка зрения отстаивается) позволяет постичь природу возникновения страданий лучше, чем убеждение в том, что "убийство благим не бывает, а следовательно неубийство Буддой закрепляется как безусловное требование к монахам и мирянам и не может быть им самим нарушено ни при каких обстоятельствах"? 

Мы в беседе пытаемся "провести расследование" возникеновения убеждений в том, что Будда мог убивать во благо. Как при любом расследовании, я бы предложил попробовать рассмотреть вопрос: "А кому это выгодно, чтобы была такая точка зрения распространена?".

----------

Aleksey L. (12.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Mu Nen (13.12.2008), Zom (12.12.2008), Тацумоку (12.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Так уникальны лишь пропорции компонентов в персональном выражении фундаментальных заблуждений, а не сами компоненты, которые в полной мере описаны в наставлениях Будды. Или вы считаете, что всё-таки не в полной (если возможно с примерами - действительно интересно)?


Есть мнение, что наставления Будды сформулированы в таком виде, который был понятен и культурно близок его непосредственным слушателям. Это косвенно подтверждается тем, что по некоторым вопросам разным людям Шакьямуни давал разные советы. Есть принципы, нп 4 благородные и есть их разъяснение, которое зависит от глубины проникновения слушателя - вспоминаем о 3х поворотах колеса учения и тп. 
Таким образом эти формулировки не догма, не нечто подобное скрижалям или "завету Б-га", которые имеют собственный, идеальный смысл, который надо стремиться понять и затем неукоснительно выполнять. Знать их важно и полезно, но лишь для того, чтобы понять что будда *имел в виду* и тогда уже перенести этот смысл на себя. А не натягивать чужой "кармический кафтан". Если бы у нас была такая же кармическая ситуация как у тех слушателей будды, мы были бы в их числе, но ведь это не так.
Это опять отражение того же махаянского подхода конечно. Лично я с этим склонен согласиться, а так все конечно могут выбирать что ближе себе.

И второе. Фундаментальное заблуждение в рассмотрении махаяны представляет из себя скажем так трансцедентальную ошибку, непонимание изначальной(в этом смысле фундаментальной) реальности, которая не поддается рассмотрению дискурсивным умом и лишь проявляет себя в цепочках конкретных негативных последствий - на которые можно указать пальцем. Так что устраняя то "о чем можно говорить", как бы тривиальное "плохое и хорошее", мы не устраняем реальную причину страданий, а лишь её следствия, что может приносить временную и относительную пользу, но в по большому счету бессмысленно. Реальность же, например качества анатмана, или расширенно - отсутствия собственного существования у дхарм, одинаково и для плохих и для хороших внешне поступков. Именно поэтому плохое и хорошее поведение во взгляде махаяны относительны, а не абсолютны как в тхераваде.





> P.S. Думаю, что основное расхождение заключается в том, какие методы "лечения" признаются легитимными и эффективными в той или иной традиции/школе.


Да, но и метод в свою очередь зависит от того, что считается болезнью, а что лишь анамнезом.

----------

Pavel (12.12.2008), Ашока (04.03.2009), Тацумоку (12.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Правда или не правда - не имеет значения. Главное, что ее приводят в пример как возможность действий бодхисаттвы современные учителя.


Да, я с Вами соглашусь, если рассматривать вопрос именно с той точки зрения, с какой он был задан, т.е. с точки зрения аутентичности истории. 

Если же к этому вопросу подходить с точки зрения верности (правды) или ложности (лжи) Учения, то вопрос имеет принципиальное значение. Надо для себя просто определиться с ответом на вопрос: "А есть ли Истина?".



> В дзэн, кстати, есть история про то, как мастер убил кота.  Котов рубить пополам никто не призывает, но история стала коаном.


Да, действительно. В Европе и Америке наибольшее распространение получили традиции школ Ринзая, что является заслугой глубоко уважаемого мной Д.Т. Судзуки, который откровенно симпатизировал именно этим школам, стоящим на пути к мгновенному просветлению и использующими в своей практике коаны. Однако, это же можно поставить ему и в вину, т.к., благодаря его личным симпатиям, им не заслуженно были отодвинуты в тень школы Сото, которые категорически не признавали такого подхода и основывались на постепенном Пути к просветлению (и без коанов...). Именно по этой причине на Западе так легко приняли и поняли методы "ударов палками", "калечения учеников", "убивания котят", что эти явления получили великолепное по своей доступности и убедительности разъяснение со стороны талантливого, умного и искренне верящего в величие дзэна мгновенного сатори Д.Т. Судзуки. Но не так все просто...  :Smilie:  Если мы сейчас отойдем от обсуждения одного эпизода к множеству эпизодов, в которых присутствует насилие в дзэн Ринзая, то легче разбирать вопрос не станет.

----------


## Pavel

> Если бы у нас была такая же кармическая ситуация как у тех слушателей будды, мы были бы в их числе, но ведь это не так.
> Это опять отражение того же махаянского подхода конечно. Лично я с этим склонен согласиться, а так все конечно могут выбирать что ближе себе.


В этом выборе куда больше проявляется кармическая схожесть, чем в территориальном или временном существовании слушателей. Все три колеса для слушателей одного времени и географии. Все три находят и сегодня своего "понимающего". С этой точки зрения учение можно считать вне эпохи. Таким образом аргумент в поддержку того, что "разным людям по-разному" стал аргументом в поддержку того, что "учение не для людей своего времени, а и для нашего".  :Smilie:  Слекдовательно, ход рассуждений в этом направлении мало что дает. С ним можно соглашаться, а можно не соглашаться - ничего не меняется. 

На самом деле я бы хотел обратить внимание на то, что разногласие не возникает на почве ответов на вопрос "А творил ли Будда лишь добро?". Все едины во мнении - "Да". Разногласие возникло на почве ответа на вопрос: "Может ли творящий только добро записать в качестве общего правила то, что на самом деле общим правилом не является и может им самим нарушаться в зависимости от обстоятельств?". Это не вопрос различия школ. Это вопрос различия собственных позиций по отношению к этому вопросу. Для меня лично, положительный ответ на этот вопрос, т.е. ответ "да, в зависимости от обстоятельств можно и убить" выглядит вполне соблазнительным, ибо стирает ВНЕШНЮЮ грань в различении меня и Будды (поступки становятся одинаковыми со стороны большинства наблюдателей) и "развязывает руки" собственной совести, которая сопротивляется в силу "кармических пристрастий" насилию, путем конструирования разъяснений самому себе того, что ситуация "безвыходная" (не имеет другого благого решения).

Вообще-то хотелось бы напомнить, что Учении Будды никогда не было учением минимизации страданий или учением "выбора из двух зол наименьшего". Это всегда было учением прекращения страданий. Если же пропогандировать идею о том, что одно страдание может быть прекращено иногда лишь за счет насилия и другого, но меньшего страдания, то не думаю, что это сделает Дхарму более привлекательной для людей, которые искренне ищут пути прекращения страданий.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Mu Nen (13.12.2008)

----------


## Sadhak

А джатаки принимаются как аргумент  :Smilie: ? Есть же история о том, как Будда пожертвовал целым собственным народом который он обрек на страдания и смерть выбрав пусть к освобождению и зная, что на самом деле является благом для его народа?



> Для меня лично, положительный ответ на этот вопрос, т.е. ответ "да, в зависимости от обстоятельств можно и убить" выглядит вполне соблазнительным, ибо стирает ВНЕШНЮЮ грань в различении меня и Будды (поступки становятся одинаковыми со стороны большинства наблюдателей) и "развязывает руки" собственной совести,


Нельзя в этом случае оставить совесть чистой  :Smilie: , ведь у нас нет всезнания будд, а потому и их методы и результаты выше нашего понимания, а значит мы не можем применить принцип "меньшего зла" к себе. Есть история про то, как псих насмотревшись какие чудеса делает со скальпелем хирург, ночью украл его у него и бегая затем по городу кромсал им людей пытаясь принести им столь же казалось бы очевидное благо.

----------


## Zom

> И второе. Фундаментальное заблуждение в рассмотрении махаяны представляет из себя скажем так трансцедентальную ошибку, непонимание изначальной(в этом смысле фундаментальной) реальности, которая не поддается рассмотрению дискурсивным умом и лишь проявляет себя в цепочках конкретных негативных последствий - на которые можно указать пальцем. Так что устраняя то "о чем можно говорить", как бы тривиальное "плохое и хорошее", мы не устраняем реальную причину страданий, а лишь её следствия, что может приносить временную и относительную пользу, но в по большому счету бессмысленно. Реальность же, например качества анатмана, или расширенно - отсутствия собственного существования у дхарм, одинаково и для плохих и для хороших внешне поступков. Именно поэтому плохое и хорошее поведение во взгляде махаяны относительны, а не абсолютны как в тхераваде.


А на этот счёт я хотел бы кое-что сказать.

Подобные философские изыскания, построенные сугубо на логике, как мы видим, приводят к прямому противоречию учения самого Будды. Оказывается убивать-то можно! Хотя если мы посмотрим на жизнеописание Будды, Архатов, на установленную и подробнейше расписанную при жизни самого Будды Винаю - увидим, что убийство не было допустимо ни в каком проявлении. И если, как вы выражаетесь, кармический кафтан ближайших к Будде учеников не позволял им убивать, то можно ли предположить, что кафтан новых учеников, куда, кстати, более кармически неумелых, позволяет убивать во благо или во спасение?

Почему такой вопрос вообще встаёт? Потому что философские изыскания - это не истина и вполне могут быть ошибочными, если изначальный посыл неверный, или же имеются какие-либо звенья в философской системе, неоднозначность которых ясным образом не видна. Тогда все "крутые" логические построения могут привести в итоге к совершенно абсурдным выводам - и что хуже всего - это начинает применяться в практике Дхаммы.
На эту тему, кстати, довольно интересную статью писал Бхикку Бодхи:
http://steklo-tech.ru/Buddha/Bodhi_2...on_duality.htm

Поэтому когда мы говорим о каких-то "воззрениях", и оправдывании убийства на основе этих воззрений, следует понимать, что воззрение может быть *неверным* и привести в итоге к очень неблагоприятным последствиям - невзирая на высокий полёт философской мысли.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Норбу (12.12.2008), Светлана (14.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Да, опровергаю, потому что в случае на корабле убийство принесло благо тому, кого убили. Например.
> А тому кто убил оно принесло неблагие последствия в виде того, что его тоже будут убивать в следующих жизнях.
> И благие последствия в виде того, что он от этого больше не будет страдать, потому как благодаря и этим заслугам тоже он в последствии стал Буддой и освободился от всех страданий.
> 
> Я не знаю благим было это дейсвтие или нет.


Пардон, я читала наискосок, могу нечаянно повторится.
Вот убить, украсть, продать, обмануть может, простите, любой дурак. Конечно случаи бывают разные, но уникальность Будды мне видится как раз в том, что он может словом, делом или примером как-то повлиять на сознание тех же разбойников с корабля или охотника, ищущего оленя. Повлиять так, что тем продолжать не захочется. Самим не захочется. А захочется следовать за Буддой и учится у него. В этом я вижу благо. 
(Не знаю как мне теперь с таким романтическим настроем жить в мире, где Будды могут убивать, грабить и лгать.  :Cry: )

А убийство - это способ остановить существо, но не способ изменить тенденции его ума, которые, по сути и есть карма. 
Так что не знаю я насчет блага для тех кого убили, их притормозили.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Pavel (12.12.2008), Спокойный (12.12.2008), Тацумоку (12.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Нельзя в этом случае оставить совесть чистой , ведь у нас нет всезнания будд, а потому и их методы и результаты выше нашего понимания, а значит мы не можем применить принцип "меньшего зла" к себе.


Но ведь и нельзя чувствовать себя вечно виноватым в каждом своем поступке, раз тебе не дано всезнание будд. (Такое незнание не может продолжаться вечно...  :Smilie:  Потихоньку каждый приближается, каждый ощущает "эффективность" практики, а следовательно лишь вопрос времени, когда его совесть будет купирована осознанием себя как просветленного.  :Smilie:  )

Псих со скальпелем выглядит убедительным примером лишь для "не психа". Для других психов - он пример для подражания. Что же удержит психов от подражания, если упразднить Винаю, которая именно для тех, кто сам не умеет видеть написана? Почему для "слепых" вдруг предпочтительнее становится мысль о том, что "мало-ли что, может это будда со скальпелем бегает по улице, ему виднее, ведь он себя так называет и у него есть целая линия поклонников и почитателей"? Почему "слепым психам" столь симпатична идея о том, что писанные правила лишь для них написаны, а поступки будд могут с этими правилами и расходиться? Чем так ценно это убеждение?

На первый взгляд, это убеждение помогает верить, что Будда выше обуславливающих его поступки правил-ограничений, он полностью свободен. Тогда откуда берется это примечание к его поступкам "в тех случаях, когда у него нет другого выбора кроме как убить"? Кто или что ограничивает выбор Будды Готамы лишь убийством? Если он обладает абсолютным знанием, то знанием чего, Истины? Значит Истина такова, что порой нет другого выхода кроме убийства? Значит это самостоятельная сила, которая диктует условия? Значит Будда все-таки не освободился от внешних условий, которые теперь управляют его поступками, заставляют делать единственно правильный выбор? 

Вот столько вопросов порождает казалось бы простое логическое построение...  :Smilie:  А ответы на эти вопросы легко обнаруживаются в том отрывке из сутты, что я ранее приводил. Как сам Будда объясняет свой поступок? Он говорит, что так поступает по той причине, что для него это уже не устав, а ясное видение. Почему в чьем-то сознании "Ясное видение" может отличаться от "устава"?

----------

Aleksey L. (12.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

Pavel - а бесполезно спрашивать, потому что "воззрение" другое - о чём я уже и сказал выше. Это воззрение основано на некоторой цельной и глубокой философской системе, которая в два счёта разбивает ваши умопостроения. Но как я сказал выше - любая философская система не может быть идеальной, а должна опираться на некоторые допущения, которые никак не доказать. 

Каждый, как сказал Samadhi Undercover, выбирает сам - какую "систему" принять. Доказать тут ничего не получится "логическими объяснениями".

Но зато, имхо, можно мощно доказать историческим документом - наличием Винаи! -)
Считаете что Виная - это благо "не для всех" - пожалуйста. Но учитывайте, что ваше воззрение на этот счёт вполне может быть неверным и приведёт не туда, куда бы вам на самом деле хотелось -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Pavel (12.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel - а бесполезно спрашивать, потому что "воззрение" другое - о чём я уже и сказал выше.


Тут я чуть оптимистичнее. Возможно по причине того, что не испытываю желание переубедить тех, кто твердо стоит на альтернативной позиции. Однако во все времена спор в форме вопросов и ответов был вполне убедительным для пытливых и ищущих умов. Им, думаю будет польза от прочтения самых различных точек зрения.



> Но зато, имхо, можно мощно доказать историческим документом - наличием Винаи! -)
> Считаете что Виная - это благо "не для всех" - пожалуйста. Но учитывайте, что ваше воззрение на этот счёт вполне может быть неверным и приведёт не туда, куда бы вам на самом деле хотелось -)


Согласен на все 100% с такой постановкой вопроса. 

Более того, хотел бы подчеркнуть, что отстаивать собственную точку зрения методом указания на  "отсутствие собственного ясного видения" слегка странно, и точно не благодарно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Но зато, имхо, можно мощно доказать историческим документом - наличием Винаи! -)


Учителя, продвигающие "воззрение основанное на философской системе", не меньший исторический документ. Никто из них не убивал (не считая злаполучного кота я других историй не знаю). Zom, заканчивайте копать ямы ближним.  :Frown:

----------


## Zom

> Учителя, продвигающие "воззрение основанное на философской системе", не меньший исторический документ.


Меньший, по крайней мере в данном вопросе. Насколько я знаю ни в одной из всех версий всевозможных Винай убийство не разрешено ни в каком виде - что говорит о подлинности запрета самого Будды на любое убийство. Как ни крутите, Будда был и учил вполне определённым вещам. Все учения, которые появились позже - это фактически "философские надстройки". Если они противоречат тому, чему учил сам Будда - то это ваш выбор, на что положиться - на его слова, или на эти надстройки. Никому ям не копаю - а проясняю суть.

----------


## Pavel

> Меньший, по крайней мере в данном вопросе. Насколько я знаю ни в одной из всех версий всевозможных Винай убийство не разрешено ни в каком виде - что говорит о подлинности запрета самого Будды на любое убийство. Как ни крутите, Будда был и учил вполне определённым вещам.


Это лишь до тех пор, пока не объявлено много ныне здравствующих и учащих будд. Тут уж сколько будд - столько воззрений...  :Smilie:  Но опять же, ход в этом направлении - это ход в сторону аутентичности. Мне же кажется, что лучше бы остаться именно на акценте, что "ни в одной из всех версий всевозможных Винай убийство не разрешено", а предполагать, что "для будд убийство все же возможно в силу обстоятельств" - это лишь предположение, основанное на логическом построении от аксиомы, что "Будда может совершить любой поступок и любой поступок будет добродетельным". Аксиома верная, а вот логичкеское построение от этой аксиомы как метод может вести к самым разнообразным выводам, значит не продуктивен. Надо менять метод логики на лучше себя зарекомендовавший для постижения нравственности.  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (12.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

Всё-таки как было бы хорошо учиться у самого Будды непосредственно, а не у его последователей -)))

----------


## Pavel

> Всё-таки как было бы хорошо учиться у самого Будды непосредственно, а не у его последователей -)))


А тут я чуть менее оптимистичен, ибо каждый сам наполняет смыслом услышанные звуки слов.  :Smilie:  В этом плане я больше следую словам самого Будды, который предостерегал от пристрастия к Учению и Учителям, ибо пристрастие всегда остается пристрастием - порождением нашего несовершенства.  :Smilie:  

P.S. 
- Нам ли выбирать Будд?
- А кому же?  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

У меня вопрос к тем, кто придерживается идеи, что Будда может убивать.

Если бы ваш Учитель убил, вы бы остались его учеником?

зы: я бы нет, наверное.
ибо можно утверждать что, те кто были убиты, если бы не были убиты, пошли бы и взорвали 100 домов. но по факту люди убиты, а какие у них намерения были не проверяемо и не доказуемо.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> А тут я чуть менее оптимистичен, ибо каждый сам наполняет смыслом услышанные звуки слов.  В этом плане я больше следую словам самого Будды, который предостерегал от пристрастия к Учению и Учителям, ибо пристрастие всегда остается пристрастием - порождением нашего несовершенства.


Да я же так сказал, шутки ради, а не крайности -)

А на самом деле при Будде можно было бы пойти - и спросить. И он бы ответил -)

----------

Pavel (12.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А на этот счёт я хотел бы кое-что сказать.
> 
> Подобные философские изыскания, построенные сугубо на логике


Я понимаю конечно, что хочется как-нибудь обесценить аппонента, например представить его оторванным от жизни рассуждателем.
Но "подобные изыскания" *построены* именно не на логике, а на непосредственном созерцании той самой реальности например анатмана и проч. Логическим является изложение, и то скорее лишь с целью не дать возможность отбросить со ссылкой на необоснованность. Так что построено на созерцании реальности и логически обосновано для изложения тем, кто не может это созерацать сам.

Если уж и говорить о представлениях оторванных от жизни, то скорее это представления о существовании абсолютно определенных добра и зла.




> как мы видим, приводят к прямому противоречию учения самого Будды.


Это с вашей стороны перегиб. Я бы уточнил: к противоречию с указаниями о поведении данным буддой таким то людям в таких то условиях. А не учению.




> Оказывается убивать-то можно!


Зом, вы не на базаре ведь и не на митинге. Не вообще убивать можно кому угодно, а убийство может быть частью сострадательной активности просветленных в некоторых случаях экстремального заблуждения существ.




> Хотя если мы посмотрим на жизнеописание Будды, Архатов, на установленную и подробнейше расписанную при жизни самого Будды Винаю - увидим, что убийство не было допустимо ни в каком проявлении. И если, как вы выражаетесь, кармический кафтан ближайших к Будде учеников не позволял им убивать, то можно ли предположить, что кафтан новых учеников, куда, кстати, более кармически неумелых, позволяет убивать во благо или во спасение?


Если вы закончите митинговать, а вчитаетесь в приведенные доводы и примеры, вы увидите, что
1) Первое и главное: убийство и прочие деяния прерогатива *не учеников*, а реализованных лиц, которые точно могут оценить кармические последствия не только для себя, но и для всех других. Так что никто никому не позволял убивать.
2) Кармическая неумелость под большим вопросом. Потому что путь добродетели и совершенствования требует как известно кальп, а более поздние методы - куда короче. Так что лучше не мерять у кого какие способности, для вашей же позиции. Родиться во время Будды это следствие накопленных заслуг и личной связи с именно этим Буддой. Умелость тут вообще не при чем. Сложилось.
3) Если мы посмотрим списки обетов бодхисатвы, например здесь
http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/puncog2.html
то увидим

..В понятие базовой нравственности входит отказ от совершения десяти неблагих деяний тела, речи и ума. Эти десять таковы.

** Убийство - убийство, побуждение или соучастие в убийстве живого существа.*
Так что об убийстве сказано вполне ясно, в этих по-вашему "философиях основанных на логике"




> Почему такой вопрос вообще встаёт? Потому что философские изыскания - это не истина и вполне могут быть ошибочными, если изначальный посыл неверный, или же имеются какие-либо звенья в философской системе, неоднозначность которых ясным образом не видна.


Поспорьте с Нагарджуной например или с Чандракирти. Если опровергните, тогда и скажете что ошибочные. А так пока никто не смог  :Smilie: 




> Поэтому когда мы говорим о каких-то "воззрениях", и оправдывании убийства на основе этих воззрений


Ну это вы говорите об этом. Это о ваших склонностях вопрос.
Даже Улла совсем не об этом говорила.

PS Статью Бхикку Бодхи почитал. Как обычно споры о своём представлении о предмете, весьма далеком от действительности. Эту аргументацию можно было бы разметать начиная с атмана, но в махаяне есть обет не лишать веры братьев из старых колесниц.

----------

Ho Shim (12.12.2008), Ашока (04.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Помоему причина этого треда в следующем: в тхераваде считается что есть абсолютно правильные правила, они в частности зафиксированы например в винае. Потому что их сказал Будда, а будде виднее. Если делать только то, что там написано, все загрязненное, ошибочное итп автоматически останется за бортом - вы станете идеальным и безошибочным, а это и есть будда. Будда


Хм.... достаточно распространённый стереотип.



> Есть мнение, что наставления Будды сформулированы в таком виде, который был понятен и культурно близок его непосредственным слушателям. Это косвенно подтверждается тем, что по некоторым вопросам разным людям Шакьямуни давал разные советы. Есть принципы, нп 4 благородные и есть их разъяснение, которое зависит от глубины проникновения слушателя - вспоминаем о 3х поворотах колеса учения и тп. 
> Таким образом эти формулировки не догма, не нечто подобное скрижалям или "завету Б-га", которые имеют собственный, идеальный смысл, который надо стремиться понять и затем неукоснительно выполнять. Знать их важно и полезно, но лишь для того, чтобы понять что будда имел в виду и тогда уже перенести этот смысл на себя. А не натягивать чужой "кармический кафтан". Если бы у нас была такая же кармическая ситуация как у тех слушателей будды, мы были бы в их числе, но ведь это не так.


Это не совсем верно.
Действительно, есть правила, определяемые временем и моралью местного общества. Те правила, которые должны предохранить ученика от проблем с окружающими и создать просто более комфортные условия для практики. Например, в правиле о не прелюбодействе, в качестве недозволеных объектов для любовных притязаний названы девушки, находящиеся под защитой семьи, или, если мне память не изменяет, рабыни царя.
В качестве запрещённых к употреблению видов мяса, можно назвать мясо слона и коня т.к. это животные применяемые в царской армии и их поедание могло бы вызвать неудовольствие местного раджи. 
Такие правила обусловленны временем и местом.
Но есть правила не обусловленные культурным базисом. Например, убийсвтво, воровство, недоброжелательность, алчность, ложные взгляды - каммически неумелы независимо от времени и места. И не стоит все правила поведения, данные Буддой переводить на относительный план. Такой подход будет неверным. 
В какой-то степени, эти правила, как раз, и подобны завету с богом и имеют собственный, идеальный смысл.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> А джатаки принимаются как аргумент ? Есть же история о том, как Будда пожертвовал целым собственным народом который он обрек на страдания и смерть выбрав пусть к освобождению и зная, что на самом деле является благом для его народа?


В Джатаках, он не Будда, а Бодхисатта - т.е. существо с омрачённым умом, ещё не видящим во всей полноте последствий своих дел. И, соответственно, далеко не всегда поступающим верно.



> Нельзя в этом случае оставить совесть чистой , ведь у нас нет всезнания будд, а потому и их методы и результаты выше нашего понимания, а значит мы не можем применить принцип "меньшего зла" к себе.


Вообще всезнание на то и всезнание, что человек им обладающий, может найти выход из, какзалось бы, безальтернативной ситуации. Например, путём не доведения ситуации до безальтернативной стадии.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Хм.... достаточно распространённый стереотип.


Пока все его лишь подтверждают.




> Это не совсем верно... есть правила не обусловленные культурным базисом. Например, убийсвтво, воровство, недоброжелательность, алчность, ложные взгляды - каммически неумелы независимо от времени и места.


Вот вы типа стереотип там выше у меня нашли, а вместо этого лучше бы вчитались и вдумались.
Убийство кармически неумело на пути очищения собственной кармы и собственного достижения нирваны. Убийство как предотвращение например "преступления неотложного возмездия", для бодхисатвы фактически означает жертву своим благом во благо убиваемого. Поскольку бодхисатва затем и остается в самсаре, чтобы облегчать страдания живых существ, то в некоторых особых случаях это соответствует его пути. Он может себе позволить жертвовать своим относительным благом для других, потому что опирается на благо абсолютное. Убийство тогда это ненормально, это экстремальный случай, *это требует реальной способности суждения о карме существ*, но это соответствует чистому намерению.
Демонстрировать прочие неблагие качества может быть именно умелым кармическим поступком, так называемым искуссным методом, когда путем особо яркой, точной демонстрацией дурного, бодхисатва, или учитель, побуждает у ученика прозрение к его собственным дурным свойствам, которые раньше не замечались или отрицались, и как следствие вызывает отвращение и отвержение к ним впоследствии. Таких случаев известно немало.
Так что всё как раз оч сильно зависимо, кто, зачем и кому делает. Это не значит что всем можно всё или кто как хочет так и решает себе. Всё вполне определено, нужно хотеть понять.
Не надо мешать свои личные ограничения с абсолютной инстанцией.

----------


## Zom

> Поспорьте с Нагарджуной например или с Чандракирти.





> Эту аргументацию можно было бы разметать начиная с атмана, но в махаяне есть обет не лишать веры братьев из старых колесниц.


Вот я и говорю - отсылаете к неким философским трактатам, которые обязательным образом должны брать определенные постулаты в качестве аксиом. Идеальных философских систем - где этого не требовалось бы - не существует, я думаю вам это известно.




> Так что построено на созерцании реальности и логически обосновано для изложения тем, кто не может это созерацать сам.


А это отсылка к якобы просветленным учителям, которые по-другому просветленные, нежели Будда и Архаты в ранних буддийских источниках.

Я и говорю - пожалуйста - каждый выбирает сам, к кому относиться с большим или меньшим доверием. Я вот, например, сильно засомневаюсь в просветлённом учителе, который намеренно совершает убийство с любой, даже самой благостной, целью.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Пока все его лишь подтверждают.


Это ваше видение.



> Убийство кармически неумело на пути очищения собственной кармы и собственного достижения нирваны.


Вообще, мы не очищением каммы занимаемся. Очищением ума. Камма - второстепенна.



> Убийство как предотвращение например "преступления неотложного возмездия", для бодхисатвы фактически жертву своим благом во благо убиваемого.


Нет в этом особого блага, т.к. убиваемый ничего не понял. Никакого урока не извлёк и впредь будет поступать так же нехорошо, под воздействием своих омрачений.



> Поскольку бодхисатва затем и остается в самсаре, чтобы облегчать страдания живых существ, то в некоторых особых случаях это соответствует его пути. Это ненормально, это экстремальный случай, но это соответствует чистому намерению.


Подобные деяния происходят только от его омрачённости. Когда Бодхисатта стал Буддой, он уже не творил подобных дел. Его мудрость позволяла видеть, что убийства - это не путь освобождения от страданий. Путь - это обучение Дхамме.



> Демонстрировать прочие неблагие качества может быть именно умелым кармическим поступком, так называемым искуссным методом, когда путем особо яркой, точной демонстрацией дурного, бодхисатва, или учитель, побуждает у ученика прозрение к его собственным дурным свойствам, которые раньше не замечались или отрицались, и как следствие вызывает отвращение и отвержение к ним впоследствии. Таких случаев известно немало.


ИМХО: очень порочный путь. Слишком часто приводит к нравственному релятивизму. А т.к. доподлинно узнать Просветлённый перед нами или нет, мы не можем, неизбежно, при таком подходе, появляются люди, которые будут эксплуатировать эту идею искуссных методов в целях личного обогащения или в целях получения личных удовольствий.



> Не надо мешать свои личные ограничения с абсолютной инстанцией.


я не мешаю. Разделение каммически неумелых дел на относительные и безотносительные - это стандартный буддийский подход.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Это ваше видение.


А "стереотип" ваше.




> Нет в этом особого блага, т.к. убиваемый ничего не понял. Никакого урока не извлёк и впредь будет поступать так же нехорошо, под воздействием своих омрачений.


Почему же, некоторое есть
1) убиваемый не причинил страдание третьим людям
2) убиваемый сам не будет страдать от этого деяния
3) накопленная карма совершить именно этот поступок им исчерпана, хотя тенденция и остается. но к тенденции ещё должны сойтись когда-то вторичные причины.
4) создана кармическая связь между бодхисатвой и убиваемым. Бодхисатва "подписался" далее спасать и учить этого человека до победного, потому что "это уже личное"  :Smilie: 
5) этот человек в силу кармических причин будет вынужден снова прийти к бодхисатве, возможно с претензией, но уже в более спокойном состоянии ума
6) бодхисатва сможет дать учение этому человеку о страдании и причинах страдания, опираясь на их собственное прошлое

ну и так далее. всё взаимосвязано бесконечно. благие намерения порождают благие плоды.




> появляются люди, которые будут эксплуатировать эту идею искуссных методов в целях личного обогащения или в целях получения личных удовольствий.


встреча с такими людьми и вера им следствие нашей собственной благой кармы. если в нас самих нет алчности, то такие люди не будут нам интересны.

----------


## Топпер

> Почему же, некоторое есть
> 1) убиваемый не причинил страдание третьим людям
> 2) убиваемый сам не будет страдать от этого деяния


В контексте бесконечного количества рождений - это ничего не значит. Подобное откладывание созревания неблагой каммы похоже на рождение в Арупа-локе: время идёт. Освобождение от сансары откладывается. 



> 3) накопленная карма совершить именно этот поступок им исчерпана, хотя тенденция и остается. но к тенденции ещё должны сойтись когда-то вторичные причины.


А они сойдутся. Килесы есть, семена неблагой каммы есть. 



> 4) создана кармическая связь между бодхисатвой и убиваемым.


И не факт, что положительная. Вот, между Буддой и Дэвадатой сколько было каммических связей. Что толку?



> Бодхисатва "подписался" далее спасать и учить этого человека до победного, потому что "это уже личное"


Я бы от такого учителя, который "спасает" и "учит" путём убийства держался бы подальше.



> 5) этот человек в силу кармических причин будет вынужден снова прийти к бодхисатве, возможно с претензией, но уже в более спокойном состоянии ума


Не факт.



> 6) бодхисатва сможет дать учение этому человеку о страдании и причинах страдания, опираясь на их собственное прошлое


Для этого надо убивать?
Вот почему к Будде приходили люди, он их учил и приводил к Ниббане, и не требовалось их в прошлых жизнях для этого убивать?



> ну и так далее. всё взаимосвязано бесконечно. благие намерения порождают благие плоды.


Убийство не может происходить из благих намерений. 



> встреча с такими людьми и вера им следствие нашей собственной благой кармы. если в нас самих нет алчности, то такие люди не будут нам интересны.


Алчность есть в каждом непросветлённом человеке. Стало быть встречи всё-равно будут. Поэтому хорошо иметь критерии понимания, что допустимо, а что нет.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Neroli (12.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вот я и говорю - отсылаете к неким философским трактатам, которые обязательным образом должны брать определенные постулаты в качестве аксиом. Идеальных философских систем - где этого не требовалось бы - не существует, я думаю вам это известно.


Разве что те, которые не являются философскими.
Мне вот кажется что системы, содержащие фиксированные представления о благом и неблагом очень сильно философские, вплане умозрительные. К реальности не относящиеся ни на бытовом уровне, ни выдерживающие минимального анализа истинности высказывания, например как у Нагарджуны.




> А это отсылка к якобы просветленным учителям, которые по-другому просветленные, нежели Будда и Архаты в ранних буддийских источниках.


Почему по-другому. Просто говорящие с другими людьми о том, что стало с тех пор актуальным, в частности о заблуждении в фиксированных умозрениях. Если крестьян, горожан, воинов и прочих, окружавших Будду Шакьямуни от успокоения и прозрения отделяло в основном необузданное поведение, то у монахов какой-нибудь Наланды с поведением видимо было всё в основном в порядке. Зато шаблоны мышления, привитые с мотивацией "зазубрите святые книги!" были видимо огого. Им нужно было учение о преодолении именно их ограничений, а не ограничений тех людей, которые жили сотни лет назад в других условиях.




> Я вот, например, сильно засомневаюсь в просветлённом учителе, который намеренно совершает убийство с любой, даже самой благостной, целью.


Я тоже засомневаюсь. Я по гораздо меньшим причинам бывает сомневаюсь в некоторых учителях. Но не вижу смысла ставить себе шоры в связи с этим.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

2 Топпер

Вам можно было ограничиться одним ответом: "Не может быть".
Ваша позиция предельно понятна, спасибо

----------


## Топпер

То, что вы написали по пунктам - достаточно легко парируется, как вы заметили. Более вам нечем подтвердить свою позицию?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> То, что вы написали по пунктам - достаточно легко парируется, как вы заметили. Более вам нечем подтвердить свою позицию?


"Не может быть", "сомневаюсь", "а вдруг" это не парирование и не аргумент. Это лишь констатация неспособности мыслить за пределом привычного. Для начала.

Потом, вы же снова не вдумываетесь, пропускаете аргументы, а я ничего зря не говорю.
Вы сомневаетесь в том, этом, то "не факт", это "может и нет". Но речь о возможном сострадательном или назидательном убийстве, мне не сложно ещё раз повторить: идёт о деятелях, степень прозрения которых *вне "может быть" и сомнений*. Это к таким святым относится, а к другим нет.
Они для начала *точно знают что в итоге выйдет*. И если всё ок, то тогда да, помолясь. А если есть хоть какое то сомнение в пользе или её нет, то известно так же из многих рассказов, что бодхисатве легче дать себя убить разбойнику, зверю или тп. Тем самым создается другая цепочка благих последствий уже для убийцы бодхисатвы:
1) он не убил третьих лиц
2) бодхисатва прощает ему убийство заранее, и следовательно гасит эту цепочку агрессии
3) накопленная карма совершить именно этот поступок им исчерпана, хотя тенденция и остается. но к тенденции ещё должны сойтись когда-то вторичные причины.
4) создана кармическая связь между бодхисатвой и его убийцей. Бодхисатва "подписался" далее спасать и учить этого человека до победного, потому что "это уже личное"
5) этот человек в силу кармических причин будет вынужден снова прийти к бодхисатве, возможно как прощаемый, и точно уже в более спокойном состоянии ума
6) бодхисатва сможет дать учение этому человеку о страдании и причинах страдания, опираясь на их собственное прошлое


Так что чего тут подтверждать.

----------

Ho Shim (12.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> "Не может быть", "сомневаюсь", "а вдруг" это не парирование и не аргумент. Это лишь констатация неспособности мыслить за пределом привычного. Для начала.


У вас таковая способность есть, как я понимаю?



> Вы сомневаетесь в том, этом, то "не факт", это "может и нет". Но речь о возможном сострадательном или назидательном убийстве, мне не сложно ещё раз повторить: идёт о деятелях, степень прозрения которых *вне "может быть" и сомнений*. Это к таким святым относится, а к другим нет.
> Они для начала *точно знают что в итоге выйдет*. И если всё ок, то тогда да, помолясь.


Это порочный круг. Его, ещё Уллу начала.
*Будда - за пределами ограничений, поэтому ему лучше знать, что делать.
Раз он убивает, значит знает, что делает, потому что он -  Будда. А Будда - за пределами ограничений.*

Проблема в том, что в канонах нет подтверждения тому, что Будда кого-либо убивает. Напротив, Будда никого не убивает. И именно в этом проявляется его всеведение. Вы же пытаетесь свести Будду до уровня непросветлённого существа, который не видит всех последствий своих дел, или не может их предотвратить.

Собственно говоря, с просьбы подтвердить тезис про всеведующего убийцу, я и начал тред. Ибо без такого подтверждения всё остальное - это разговоры в пользу бедных. А с позицией, что мол Просветлённым можно убивать, мы дойдём до культа поклонения Кали.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Zom (12.12.2008), Ондрий (12.12.2008), Тацумоку (12.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

Или, как это уже было в истории, до объявления Джа-ламы просветлённым, владеющим тайным знанием. И в результате, свободным от двойственных ограничений этого мира.

----------


## Zom

> Проблема в том, что в канонах нет подтверждения тому, что Будда кого-либо убивает. Напротив, Будда никого не убивает. И именно в этом проявляется его всеведение. Вы же пытаетесь свести Будду до уровня непросветлённого существа, который не видит всех последствий своих дел, или не может их предотвратить.


Более того, в каноне есть случай, где Архат Моггаллана мог быть УБИТЬ нескольких разбойников, которым дали задание убить Моггаллану. Однако тот (как ни странно -) не стал "спасать" разбойников, а 6 раз от них убегал, а на седьмой собственная карма одолела Моггаллану и разбойники убили его.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...l263.html#ch10




> On six consecutive days Moggallana escaped from them in the same way. His motivation was not the protection of his own body, but saving the brigands from the fearsome karmic consequences of such a murderous deed, necessarily leading to rebirth in the hells.


перевожу: ...Его мотивацией было не спасение тела, а спасение разбойников от ужасных кармических последствий такого злодеяния, которое бесспорно привело бы их рождению в аду.

По справке - Архат Моггаллана был вторым по психическим силам после Будды (записано в каноне).
Посему мог бы в два счёта их убить. Но вместо этого он от них просто убегал.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Mu Nen (13.12.2008), Кумо (13.12.2008), Тацумоку (12.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> У вас таковая способность есть, как я понимаю?


почему интересуетесь?




> Проблема в том, что в канонах нет подтверждения


Проблема в том, что вы считаете букву канона окончательной инстанцией, а канон это изложение учения Будды для его современников, изложенная ими же, т.е. как они это поняли. Где слова Будды "Запишите все, я распишусь и дальше делайте только так"? Не было таких слов никогда.
Вы считаете, что надо следовать букве канона, а я считаю, что над каноном следует размышлять. Использовать разум. Потому что жизнь всегда шире и сложнее историй из книг. Вот и всё.




> Собственно говоря, с просьбы подтвердить тезис про всеведующего убийцу


я не в курсе о чем вы

----------

Поляков (12.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> Вот он, наш подвижник (Джа-лама), который был за пределами ограничений и лучше знал, как наладить каммическую связь с убиваемыми


Это вы уже перебрали. Лучше скажите, в чем смысл соблюдения обетов, в частности "не убий"? Насколько я понимаю, Виная это не скрижали и ей есть рациональное объяснение с точки зрения пользы для практики.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Да, хотел спросить, "Сутра, дарованная военачальнику Синхе" в канон не входит?

----------


## Топпер

> почему интересуетесь?


Потому, что вы написали:



> . Это лишь констатация неспособности мыслить за пределом привычного. Для начала.


я воспринял это, как вашу способность мыслить за пределом привычного. Потому и решил уточнить, действительно ли у вас есть таковые способности.



> Проблема в том, что вы считаете букву канона окончательной инстанцией, а канон это изложение учения Будды для его современников, изложенная ими же, т.е. как они это поняли. Где слова Будды "Запишите все, я распишусь и дальше делайте только так"? Не было таких слов никогда.


Давайте говорить по факту, а не изходя из домыслов. Утверждение, что Канон - это изложение только для современников Будды - надо вначале обосновать и доказать. Вы пока это утверждение не доказали. И опираться на него нет смысла.



> Вы считаете, что надо следовать букве канона, а я считаю, что над каноном следует размышлять. Использовать разум. Потому что жизнь всегда шире и сложнее историй из книг. Вот и всё.


Вопрос остаётся: пожалуйста, покажите, после размышлений и использования разума, где в Каноне приведены случаи, когда бы Будда убивал?
Если таковых случаев вы привести не можете, я вполне резонно могу сомневаться в то, что вы используете разум в правильном направлении.



> я не в курсе о чем вы


О том, что прежде, чем делать заявление о продажности Будды или о его сколнности убивать для решения задачь Освобождения от сансары, надо вначале найти таковые примеры в жизни Будды.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Zom (12.12.2008), Хайам (12.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Это вы уже перебрали.


Отнюдь. Стоит кому-либо объявить подобного человека живым Буддой, как сразу же найдётся целая армия поклонников, готовая следовать за своим ринпоче.
Собственно говоря, так и происходит с Новой Кадампой или с Сёко Асахарой. Они всего лишь реализуют на практике озвученный в теме тезис.



> Лучше скажите, в чем смысл соблюдения обетов, в частности "не убий"? Насколько я понимаю, Виная это не скрижали и ей есть рациональное объяснение с точки зрения пользы для практики.





> 129.Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти –
> Поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.
> 130. Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех –
> Поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.
> 
> Дхп.


Какое еще обоснование нужно?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (15.12.2008), Pavel (13.12.2008), Кумо (13.12.2008), Ондрий (12.12.2008), Тацумоку (12.12.2008), Хайам (12.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Потому, что вы написали: я воспринял это, как вашу способность


Это ваше видение. То что я написал, значит то, что я написал, не больше и не меньше.




> Давайте говорить по факту, а не изходя из домыслов. Утверждение, что Канон - это изложение только для современников Будды - надо вначале обосновать и доказать.


Поскольку в слушании будды не принимали участие люди или другие существа из прошлого или будущего, и так же невозможно быть в прошлом или будущем и в настоящем одновременно, очевидно все они были его современниками.




> Вы пока это утверждение не доказали. И опираться на него нет смысла.


Вот, доказал. Что вы ещё скажете теперь?
Кстати, что канон написан слушателями так как они поняли Будду, вы оспорить не собираетесь?




> Вопрос остаётся: пожалуйста, покажите, после размышлений и использования разума, где в Каноне приведены случаи, когда бы Будда убивал?


Покажите сначала, почему я должен пользоваться каноном в решении случаев, которые там не описаны? Например как следует поступить упасаке, когда некто в его присутствии собирается убить N праведников.




> О том, что прежде, чем делать заявление о продажности Будды или о его сколнности убивать для решения задачь Освобождения от сансары, надо вначале найти таковые примеры в жизни Будды.


А таких заявлений кроме вас никто не делал.

----------


## Ондрий

> 1) убиваемый не причинил страдание третьим людям
> 2) убиваемый сам не будет страдать от этого деяния
> ..... 
> 
> ну и так далее. всё взаимосвязано бесконечно. благие намерения порождают благие плоды.


Ну и почему же до сих пор тибетские махасиддхи не состоят в ЦРУ-шных зондеркомандах и не шлепнули Усаму Бен Ладена, а Мао успешно прожил все свои годы и т.д.?  :Big Grin: 

И никто так и не нашел примеров из жизни Будды Шакьямуни, где бы он демонстрировал обсуждаемое...

То, что осталось от легенд о Ра Лодзаве мы сейчас называем "особыми деяниями пробужденных" и "демонстрацией неблагого для блага учеников" и т.д.. а вот Джа Лама и Асахара - чего-то не попали в списки героев нашего времени. Причины?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Pavel (13.12.2008), Хайам (12.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Покажите сначала, почему я должен пользоваться каноном в решении случаев, которые там не описаны? Например как следует поступить упасаке, когда некто в его присутствии собирается убить N праведников.


Почему же не описаны, когда описаны. Я вам привёл в пример смерть Архата Моггалланы. Этого мало?

Тогда упомяну случай по которому Будда ввёл главное правило Винаи - не убивать. Нарушение его = параджика. Оно было введено Буддой, когда к одному монаху приходили другие монахи (больные) и просили его их убить (из сострадания к ним). Он убил 60 человек, потом Будда узнал об этом и установил правило (т.е. монах совершил одно из самых неумелых действий).

Также в Винае есть пункт, где говорится, что если монах сильно болеет, а другой говорит ему, что тот может не цепляться за жизнь, а посему больной монах перестаёт цепляться за жизнь (например лечиться до последнего) и умирает, то посоветовавший ему так монах совершает параджику - то есть его действие приравнивается к убийству.

Еще один пункт - про монаха, который убил заключенного, приговоренного к смерти (т.е. тот умер бы в любом случае).
Чтобы облегчить его страдания (пока тот ожидает смерти) монах убил его. Параджика.

Запрет не убивать касается ЛЮБЫХ случаев. Если убиваете во благо - то знайте, что совершаете два действия - хорошее и плохое. Получите два разных плода соответственно.

Ещё раз напомню, что одной из характеристик Архата - Полностью Просветленного - является НЕВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ намеренно лишить любое живое существо жизни. (http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....007.than.html). Если просветленный может убить, значит Будда наврал в этой сутте. Либо этих слов Будда никогда вообще не говорил (а значит что и весь Канон подвержен сомнению целиком).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Moozza (16.01.2009), Pavel (13.12.2008), Ондрий (12.12.2008), Тацумоку (12.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Это ваше видение. То что я написал, значит то, что я написал, не больше и не меньше.


И, что же, это всё-таки значит? Расшифруйте. Обладаете ли вы способностью выходить за рамки ограничений или нет? 



> Поскольку в слушании будды не принимали участие люди или другие существа из прошлого или будущего, очевидно все они были его современниками.


Из этого факта не следует, что Дхамма предназначена *только для современников Будды*
Напротив, Будда сам указывал на то, что его Дхамма будет существовать время, явно большее одной человеческой жизни. Собственно говоря, на это направлены усилия по запоминанию Канона, которые были сделаны ещё во время жизни Татхагаты.



> Вот, доказал. Что вы ещё скажете теперь?


Пока не доказали. См. выше.



> Кстати, что канон написан слушателями так как они поняли Будду, вы оспорить не собираетесь?


Не собираюсь.



> Покажите сначала, почему я должен пользоваться каноном в решении случаев, которые там не описаны? Например как следует поступить упасаке, когда некто в его присутствии собирается убить N праведников.


Простите, если вы называетесь "буддист", то вроде, как предполагается, что вы должны опираться на буддийские тексты, а не на Бибилию.
Но дело даже не в этом. Дело в том, что вы (с Уллу) приписываете Будде те действия, которых он не совершал. Т.е. разговор идёт по факту: либо Будда продаётся и убивает, либо нет. Домысливать же можно всё, что угодно. Но это не будет Дхаммой.



> А таких заявлений кроме вас никто не делал.


Вот с чего начался тред

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Zom (12.12.2008), Ондрий (12.12.2008), Тацумоку (12.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ну и почему же до сих пор тибетские махасиддхи не состоят в ЦРУ-шных зондеркомандах и не шлепнули Усаму Бен Ладена, а Мао успешно прожил все свои годы и т.д.?


Возможно потому что ЦРУ не вышла кармой, или потому, что *если есть выбор* обучить одного бодхисатву важнее, чем ловить сто разбойников.

----------


## Ho Shim

Меня, кстати, тоже интересует мнение уважаемых участников обсуждения о "Сутре, дарованной военачальнику Синхе"

----------


## Ондрий

> Запрет не убивать касается ЛЮБЫХ случаев. Если убиваете во благо - то знайте, что совершаете два действия - хорошее и плохое. Получите два разных плода соответственно.


Вот вот..
Именно этот момент и забывают, рассказывая байки о "буддах-киллерах". Никому не удалось избежать последствий убийств. Тот же Ра Лодзава попал в ад. Правда, как "рассказывают", пробыл там не долго, ибо велики были его ИНЫЕ заслуги. Но ведь, все равно убийца попал же в ад! 

Иное дело, что это вопрос баланса благого/неблагого как испытываемого суммарного результата деяний.

В сутрах Будда рассказывал про аналогию о большом чистом сосуде, который грязная капля не сильно запачкает. И о малом грязном сосуде, для которого одна лишняя грязная капля может стать роковой.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Zom (12.12.2008)

----------


## Ондрий

> Возможно потому что ЦРУ не вышла кармой, или потому, что *если есть выбор* обучить одного бодхисатву важнее, чем ловить сто разбойников.


Ну это понятно и знакомо: как конкретные примеры, так сразу рожей кармой не вышел.

Ну и, конечно, у Будды нет времени и сил, чтобы хватило и на бандюков и на учащихся бодхисаттв. Только одно воплощение в мес. в каждом мире! На Акаништхе - кадровый кризис специалистов...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Почему же не описаны, когда описаны. Я вам привёл в пример смерть Архата Моггалланы. Этого мало?
> Тогда упомяну ..
> Также в Винае есть пункт..
> Еще один пункт ..


Всё это другие примеры, где очевидно персонажи более заинтересованы в необретении плохих последствий самим, чем благу других. Как насчет моего примера? Нет в каноне такого?




> Запрет не убивать касается ЛЮБЫХ случаев.


Можете привести пример где хотя бы в каноне написано *именно это* обобщение?




> Если убиваете во благо - то знайте, что совершаете два действия - хорошее и плохое. Получите два разных плода соответственно.


Вам уже говорили, что с этим никто и не спорит. Бодхисатва может себе позволить иметь плохое следствие, если хорошее будет для других.




> Ещё раз напомню, что одной из характеристик Архата - Полностью Просветленного


Ещё раз напомню, что с т.з. махаяны просветление для себя не является полным. Что возможно и невозможно для архата, для бодхисатвы понятие относительное абсолютному благу других существ.

----------


## Топпер

> Всё это другие примеры, где очевидно персонажи более заинтересованы в необретении плохих последствий самим, чем благу других. Как насчет моего примера? Нет в каноне такого?


У Архатов, коим был Могаллана, уже нет плохих последствий их дел. Они не творят камму.



> Можете привести пример где хотя бы в каноне написано *именно это* обобщение?





> 129.Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти –
> Поставьте себя на место другого. *Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству*.
> 130. Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех –
> Поставьте себя на место другого. *Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству*.
> 
> Дхп.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Ersh

Друзья мои, Вам не кажется, что Вы попусту гоняете траффик?

----------

Samadhi Undercover (12.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Всё это другие примеры, где очевидно персонажи более заинтересованы в необретении плохих последствий самим


Читайте внимательнее - там речь шла о сострадании к ближним. Убийство во благо, как говорится. И Будда запретил такую "практику".




> Можете привести пример где хотя бы в каноне написано именно это обобщение?


Весь раздел винаи по параджике.




> Что возможно и невозможно для архата, для бодхисатвы понятие относительное абсолютному благу других существ.


Почему Махаянским философам (и прото-махаянским - Махадеве) и пришлось унизить достижения Архатов, ведь если бы они признали их полностью просветленными, тогда абсурд бы вышел, поскольку Архат не может быть эгоистичным априори -)
Однако напомню, что все такие посылы присекались задолго до жизни Нагарджуны - и прочих самых известных махаянских философов - ещё на 3-ем соборе ~300 лет до н.э. Целый труд Катаваттху был написал, где опровергаются ~250 ложных заявлений (в том числе насчёт Архатов)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Ондрий

> Весь раздел винаи по параджике.


+ Обеты Бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Топпер

> Друзья мои, Вам не кажется, что Вы попусту гоняете траффик?


Похоже, что не совсем зря. 
Пока есть люди уверенные, что Будда может убивать и продаваться из сострадания, сложно сказать, что все прения проходят зря.

----------


## Zom

> Меня, кстати, тоже интересует мнение уважаемых участников обсуждения о "Сутре, дарованной военачальнику Синхе"


Да, интересная сутта. Однако Будда не поддерживает убийства в этой сутте, даже во благо. Он говорит, что война - это печальное событие, в которое вовлечены невиновные и вынуждены страдать. В ней он также разъясняет как следует "себя вести" тем, кто уже вовлечён в боевые действия. Эти разъяснения даются для максимально возможного блага солдата (уменьшения негативной кармы) и взращивания возможной позитивной (в случае спасения кого-либо).

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И, что же, это всё-таки значит? Расшифруйте.


Это значит, что эмоциональное отношение типа сомнения аргументом не является, как я и написал. Если вы считаете, что нужно отвечать аргументами, то поищите другие.




> Напротив, Будда сам указывал на то, что его Дхамма будет существовать время, явно большее одной человеческой жизни.


Вот вот. Посуществует некоторое время, и затем будет потеряна. Видимо буква, которую можно сохранять сколь угодно, не является надежной опорой.
Были его предсказания, что появится такой то бодхисатва или другой, и возродят в последующих местах и временах потерянную дхарму? Не будете спорить? Значит каноном всё не исчерпывается.




> Вот с чего начался тред


Ага, а вы значит считаете, что Будды заботятся о морали, а не о счастьи живых существ?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> У Архатов, коим был Могаллана, уже нет плохих последствий их дел. Они не творят камму.


Как так???? А вот это "собственная карма одолела Моггаллану и разбойники убили его."??
Вы уж совсем там заговорились

----------


## Ho Shim

> Эта сутра не из Палийского Канона.


То есть, это не слово Будды?

----------


## Топпер

> Как так???? А вот это "собственная карма одолела Моггаллану и разбойники убили его."??
> Вы уж совсем там заговорились


Не заговариваемся. Будды и Архаты новой каммы не творят. У них нет омрачений, поэтому их действия имеют только крия, но не камма.
Могаллану одолела апарапарияведания камма - неопределённая камма, которая может проявится даже у Будды. Как и произошло, когда Дэвадата сбросил на него камень и поранил ногу.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть, это не слово Будды?


Есть мнение, что это позднейшая вставка. На форуме это как то обсуждали.
Но не в этом суть. Я просто хотел сказать, что данную сутру надо обсуждать не в рамках Тхеравады.

Хотя, если смотреть с т.з. жизненного опыта, что Будда мог  посоветовать профессиональному силовику?

----------


## Ондрий

> Хотя, если смотреть с т.з. жизненного опыта, что Будда мог  посоветовать профессиональному силовику?


/me ужасается от мысли - "что бы мог проповедовать Будда профессиональному террористу?"  :Big Grin: 

это надо внести в FAQ "вопросов из зала"

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Не заговариваемся. Будды и Архаты новой каммы не творят. У них нет омрачений, поэтому их действия имеют только крия, но не камма.
> Могаллану одолела апарапарияведания камма - неопределённая камма, которая может проявится даже у Будды. Как и произошло, когда Дэвадата сбросил на него камень и поранил ногу.


Я сказал "более заинтересованы в необретении плохих последствий" - какой либо там кармы. Зачем вы мне сообщаете о новой карме? Запутать хотите?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я просто хотел сказать, что данную сутру надо обсуждать не в рамках Тхеравады.


Обратите внимание, здесь не все присутствующие в рамках тхеравады.




> Хотя, если смотреть с т.з. жизненного опыта, что Будда мог  посоветовать профессиональному силовику?


А почему же он не сказал
"Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству." - по вашему вроде было только это он и мог сказать?
Кстати в этом отрывке, если уж вы такой поклонник точного канона, нет слов "в любом случае". Чтобы вам было понятие, я по вашим стандартам тогда буду.

----------


## Топпер

> Это значит, что эмоциональное отношение типа сомнения аргументом не является, как я и написал. Если вы считаете, что нужно отвечать аргументами, то поищите другие.


Почему я всё время и прошу не эмоциональных предположений, а фактов убийства Буддой живых существ или его продажности.



> Вот вот. Посуществует некоторое время, и затем будет потеряна. Видимо буква, которую можно сохранять сколь угодно, не является надежной опорой.


Ничто не является надёжной опорой. Аничча, знаете ли. С этим даже Махаяна не спорит.



> Были его предсказания, что появится такой то бодхисатва или другой, и возродят в последующих местах и временах потерянную дхарму? Не будете спорить? Значит каноном всё не исчерпывается.


Они дадут *ту же Дхамму*, что и Будда Готама



> При людях с жизненным сроком в восемьдесят тысяч лет, о монахи, появится в мире Блаженный по имени Майтрея – святой, истинновсепросветленный, совершенный в вЕдении и поведЕнии, пришедший во благе, знаток людей, непревосходимый, укротитель буйных мужей, учитель богов и людей. Просветленный, Блаженный – так же как я ныне в мире появился, – святой, истинновсепросветленный, совершенный в вЕдении и поведЕнии, пришедший во благе, знаток людей, непревосходимый, укротитель буйных мужей, учитель богов и людей, Просветленный, Блаженный. ….Он преподаст дхарму прекрасную в начале, прекрасную в середине, прекрасную в конце, благую по смыслу и выражению, полную и законченную, совершенно чистую, (ведущую) к брахманскому житию, – *так же как я* теперь преподаю дхарму прекрасную в начале, прекрасную в середине, прекрасную в конце, *благую по смыслу и выражению, полную и законченную, совершенно чистую, (ведущую) к брахманскому житию*. Он поведет за собою многотысячную общину монахов, *так же как я* теперь веду за собою многосотенную общину монахов.





> Ага, а вы значит считаете, что Будды заботятся о морали, а не о счастьи живых существ?


Убивая Будда заботится о счастье живых существ?  :EEK!: 

А вообще это не мораль. Это естественный стиль поведения Будд.



> 256.Не тот соблюдает дхамму, кто с поспешностью преследует свою цель.
> Мудрый же взвешивает и то, и другое: правое и неправое
> 257. Он ведет других, не прибегая к насилию, в соответствии с дхаммой, бесстрастно.
> Охраняющего дхамму, мудрого называют "соблюдающим дхамму
> 261.Тот, в ком истина и дхамма, ненасилие, самоограничение, смирение,
> Кто безупречен и мудр, того называют "старшим".
> 270.Он не благороден, если совершает насилие над живыми существами.
> Его называют благородным, если он не совершает насилия ни над одним живым существом.
> 
> Дхп.

----------

Alert (12.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Pavel (13.12.2008)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Хотя, если смотреть с т.з. жизненного опыта, что Будда мог  посоветовать профессиональному силовику?


То есть, слово Будды зависит от ситуации?  :Wink:  Ведь, из вашей позиции, он должен был или поведать ему правду, о том, что нельзя убивать вообще, или промолчать? Если этот текст не признается вами аутентичным, вопрос снимается.

----------


## Топпер

> А почему же он не сказал
> "Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству." - по вашему вроде было только это он и мог сказать?
> Кстати в этом отрывке, если уж вы такой поклонник точного канона, нет слов "в любом случае". Чтобы вам было понятие, я по вашим стандартам тогда буду.


Мы сейчас выясняем не то, почему он не сказал. Не переводите тему разговора. 
Мы обсуждаем действия самого Будды. Может ли он убивать или не может. 
А запретить убивать внешнему человеку он не может. Он не царь.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть, слово Будды зависит от ситуации?  Ведь, из вашей позиции, он должен был или поведать ему правду, о том, что нельзя убивать вообще, или промолчать? Если этот текст не признается вами аутентичным, вопрос снимается.


Лично моё мнение: текст не полностью аутентичен.

----------


## Zom

> Есть мнение, что это позднейшая вставка. На форуме это как то обсуждали.
> Но не в этом суть. Я просто хотел сказать, что данную сутру надо обсуждать не в рамках Тхеравады.


Хотя да, это махаянская сутра.
Но даже в ней не говорится о том, что можно убивать во благо.

----------


## Топпер

> Я сказал "более заинтересованы в необретении плохих последствий" - какой либо там кармы. Зачем вы мне сообщаете о новой карме? Запутать хотите?


У Архатов нет душевной боли, поэтому они относятся равностно к подобным вещам. Тот у кого нет "я" не будет испытывать влечения или отвращения.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Почему я всё время и прошу не эмоциональных предположений, а фактов убийства Буддой живых существ или его продажности.


А я бы так уж пока мне будда сам не явится и не докажет, ни с чем бы вообще не соглашался, да!




> Ничто не является надёжной опорой. Аничча, знаете ли. С этим даже Махаяна не спорит.


Вообще то 4 благородные истины являются надежной опорой.




> Они дадут *ту же Дхамму*, что и Будда Готама


снова передергиваем? Я в цитате вижу "такую же хорошую" а не ту же.

----------


## Ондрий

А мораль сей басни такова: Мудрость Будд надо было в свое время уважать, когда Будды назвали Мантру - Тайной, а Дзогчен и тем паче давали исключительно единицам.

Начну с очередного повтора цитаты из книжки (предисловие Далай-Ламы XIV к книге 'Тантра в Тибете "Нагрим Ченмо" ' (примеч. Дж.Хопкинса))




> ...Тайная мантра распространялась *слишком широко*, и люди изучали ее безотносительно к тому, способны они ее практиковать или нет.... Тибетцы стремились к самому лучшему, и были уверены, что смогут это практиковать. *В результате чего тайная мантра стала знаменитой в Тибете*, но способ ее практики *отличался от от истинной скрытой практики индийцев*, вследствии этого, мы были *неспособны* достичь плодов тайной мантры как на это указывали Тантры...


И вот непонятно мне - какой был смысл залеплять фразочки об убийствах и продажности (а это вообще феерическая чушь)? С высоты высоких практик и воззрений, выб еще стали всем подряд рассказывать, что делать должен йогин после стадии завершения. И в качестве аргументов для спора с сутра-яной выдать на гора о питии чанга, охоте на животных и тому подобного, чего к сожалению сейчас можно прочитать любому любопытному в свободно продаваемых книжках....

Ну ляпнула Уллу в горячке спора глубокую мысль, не умно по сути и не к месту по цели.. Цель была чтобы поспорить и победить с этом споре? Сходите и Ваджрасаттву почитайте, чтоб в сл. раз думали - о чем говорить и когда и где..

Даже Праджняпарамиту Будда предостерегал излагать всем подряд, изза возможного впадения в ложные взгляды, а вы тут про мочилово!! Совсем тормоза потеряли...

Но, вы-то Сэм, образованный человек и в авторитете в своих кругах! Какую цель вы-то преследуете? Публично переубедить тхеравадинов в превосходстве Махаяны и их "узости" мышления, манипулируя терминологией и методиками из более поздних колесниц - есть как минимум:

а) раскрытие тайн /и крайние меры, обсуждаемые тут *НЕ ОТНОСЯТСЯ* к ОБЩЕМУ пути Бодхисаттв/ 
б) попытки разрушить веру у последователей ранних школ
ц) принижение Слова Будды, пренебрежительно отзываясь о якобы неполном понимании Дхармы адептами Палийского Канона в сравнении с "поздними" школами.


Прав Ерш. Не вижу смысла в пустом траффике и именно со стороны практегов последующих  колесниц.

----------

Alert (12.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Мы сейчас выясняем не то, почему он не сказал. Не переводите тему разговора. 
> Мы обсуждаем действия самого Будды.


Вы не можете обсуждать действия Будды, которые не описаны в палийском каноне. Ибо это не в рамках Тхеравады, не забывайте.




> А запретить убивать внешнему человеку он не может. Он не царь.


Вообще то у него совета спрашивали. Учения. А он вроде как постеснялся.
Ну точно неаутентичная сутра, надо её вычеркнуть, как и всё прочее.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> У Архатов нет душевной боли, поэтому они относятся равностно к подобным вещам. Тот у кого нет "я" не будет испытывать влечения или отвращения.


У меня небыло никаких упоминаний о душевной боли и ничего её не подразумевает в слове "заинтересован"

----------


## Топпер

> А я бы так уж пока мне будда сам не явится и не докажет, ни с чем бы вообще не соглашался, да!


По факту можете, что сказать на эту тему?



> Вообще то 4 благородные истины являются надежной опорой.


4 БИ так же будут забыты. Поэтому и придёт Будда Меттея, что бы заново их возвестить.



> снова передергиваем?


Пожалуйста, ведите дискуссию в более достойном ключе. Без переходов на личности и жалоб на сообщения. 



> Я в цитате вижу "такую же хорошую" а не ту же.


Если Будда говорит о хорошей Дхамме, то речь идёт о той же самой Дхамме. Надеюсь, вы не спорите с тем, что Дхамма вне времени?




> У меня небыло никаких упоминаний о душевной боли и ничего её не подразумевает в слове "заинтересован"


Заинтересованность или её антипод - отвращение происходит тогда, когда наличествует привязанность или отвращение. В патиччасамупаде это звено "таньха" и "упадана".

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

shubhar

Упасибох! Где я обсуждаю тайны? Мы которую страницу перетираем кто чего сказал да взгляды махаяны.

----------


## Ондрий

> shubhar
> 
> Упасибох! Где я обсуждаю тайны? Мы которую страницу перетираем кто чего сказал да взгляды махаяны.


Обсуждаемое таки *не* относиться к Сутра-Махаяне, и нигде нет предписаний, чтобы бодхисаттва мочил ЖС. Я смел предположить, что разговор ведется именно с этой колокольни, ибо там действительно имеется всякое, что может пугать неподготовленного. Мы оба это знаем, что там и о чём там.

А тут - либо кто-то *перепутал* яны, либо *позабыл* про:

(сорри, за оверквотинг)



> *ВОСЕМНАДЦАТЬ КОРЕННЫХ БОДХИСАТТОВСКИХ ПАДЕНИЙ*
> 
> 1. Желая преданности людей и славы, человек унижает других.
> 
> Если это происходит, то возникает первое коренное падение, и Бодхисаттовский обет теряется.
> 
> 2. Недаяние Дхармы и богатства.
> Это коренное падение возникает в ситуации, когда у человека есть определенное знание Дхармы и/или определенные материальные объекты, которыми он может поделиться, но по своей скупости он этого не делает, когда его об этом просят.
> 
> ...


А теперь, кто-нибудь *внятно* может сказать - где же, наконец, Будда давал наставления про мокрые дела Бодхисаттвам??

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> А теперь, кто-нибудь *внятно* может сказать - где же, наконец, Будда давал наставления про мокрые дела Бодхисаттвам??


Ну обеты однозначно запрещают не только убийство, но и продажу ножей и проч. Только тема эта появилась неслучайно же. Я в сутрах ничего такого не читал, но натыкался на пассаж прободхисаттву и корабль у Чоки Нима Ринпоче (но это вроде дзогчен? и не моего ума дело), и дзен мастера об этом говорят, этим летом говорил об этом с Ву Бонгом (хотя у него радикальный подход ко всем обетам). Т.е. когнитивный диссонанс налицо.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> ..... и дзен мастера об этом говорят, этим летом говорил об этом с Ву Бонгом (хотя у него радикальный подход ко всем обетам). Т.е. когнитивный диссонанс налицо.


Не знаю как в Дзен, я тут не копенгаген, но в тиб. традиции говорится примерно: Наставления Ламы проверяются наставлениями великих Лам прошлого, а они, в свою очередь, коренными текстами вплоть до Слов Будды.

может меня кто-то поправит и приведет более точную цитату по сему поводу

----------


## Ho Shim

Да, мнения всех дзэн-мастеров, высказывания которых по этому поводу я слышал, или читал, однозначны - не будь привязанным к обетам. Исключения из обетов (5 обетов), при этом, не производилось. При этом, всегда говорилось о том, что к нарушению обетов тоже не надо быть привязаным. Да и вообще ни к чему не надо быть привязаным  :Wink:  И, сейчас я бы сказал более конкретно, о чем заикнулся раньше: _Если нет мудрости, надо всегда придерживаться обетов._ А дословно, что слышал - "Если (когда вы решаете, придерживаться обетов или нет) вы хоть немного думаете, в этом случае надо следовать обетам"
Мне, скажем, тоже не попадалась такая жизненная ситуация, когда обеты стоило бы нарушить. То есть, бывали случаи, когда я думал, что стоит. Потом, становилось ясно, что совсем не стоило  :Smilie:  Теперь получается, если думаешь - то стоит соблюдать. Если не думаешь, то как-бы и незачем нарушать. О других ситуациях мой жизненный опыт не позволяет судить.
Опять-же, в дзэн, есть много историй о нарушении обетов Учителями. Про убийство, кроме как про кота, не слышал, но, вроде как, между обетами никогда не выделялись какие-то особо из тех пяти. И большое количество историй про то, как нужно соблюдать обеты во что бы то ни стало.

п.с. речи дзэн-мастеров не являются абсолютным выражением истины, а строго соответствуют ситуации  :Wink:

----------

Илия (13.12.2008), Поляков (13.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

Подождите, с советами дзен-мастеров мы смещаемся от обуждаемого вопроса. 
Понятно, что для простого человека вряд ли удасться во всех случаях сохранять равностность. Он просто ещё к этому не готов.
Речь именно  Буддах.

----------


## Ersh

У меня иногда вообще складывается мнение, что некоторые места в Каноне специально созданы для того, чтобы буддисты попроверяли себя на буддистскость))) Такие протокоаны. Убивал Будда или нет? Какая разница? Важно, что ТЫ сделаешь. Важно как ТЫ это к СЕБЕ относишь.

----------

Спокойный (13.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Находясь в определённых ситуациях у меня действительно должна иметься причина чтобы не убить, а именно должен быть другой способ решения проблемы. Бездействие я не считаю не действием.





> Т.е. вы берёте на себя функцию судьи по вопросу сохранения или отъёма чужой жизни?


Беру ли я функцию судьи когда ем мясо (а чтобы его съесть, надо кого-то убить)? 
Беру ли я на себя функцию судьи, когда спасаю кого-то от избиения, путём избиения избивающих (а ведь кто-то может падая, удариться головой и умереть)? 
Берёт ли на себя функцию судьи хирург, отрезающий заражённый участок тела (а ведь он может провалить операцию, и вообще, резать людей плохо, Будда Шакьямуни ведь людей не резал). На все вопросы ответы положительные. Мне должно быть стыдно? Какой то христианский довод у вас, вам не кажется?




> Но у вас пессимистичный взгляд на жизнь, на основе этого отношения вы задаёте вопрос о том, почему я не убиваю всех подряд. Я ответил почему - нет мотивации, но она может появиться в определённых случаях.





> В том, что она может появится в определённых случаях - нет ничего хорошего, поверьте. Это - фронт для работы над собой.


Да, когда от меня останется одна ниббана-дхамма, мотиваций у меня не будет вообще. 



> Вы же в свою очередь не ответили почему мне не следует убивать смертельно больное животное, у меня будет плохая камма? Но мы уже выясняли что если этот поступок с правильной мотивацией и правилен сам по себе, то негативная камма компенсируется положительной





> Вообще говоря, не компенсируется. При убийстве животное или человек гибнут.
> Как вы помните для получения негативной каммы нужно:
> 
> 1.Понимание, что перед нами другое живое существо
> 2.Желание убить, основанное на одном из трёх ядов. В случае "убийства из сострадания" - это килеса невежества т.к. под её действием человек не понимает последствий своего деяния.
> 3.Приготовление к убийству
> 4.Убийство
> 5.Смерть живого существа
> Иногда добавляют шестой пункт: радование от своего деяния и укрепление во мнении, что и в будущем буду поступать так же.


Убивать плохо, потому что плохо и потому что вы верите в кармическое наказание в след. жизнях. То есть всё сводиться к страху наказания. А ведь когда станешь архатом, все грехи спишутся, так что тут есть повод для раздумья об убийстве. У вас других причин не убивать нет?

----------


## Pavel

> 1) убиваемый не причинил страдание третьим людям.


На тот момент, когда Бодхисаттва принимает решение к убийству потенциального убийцы, убиваемый не причинил страданий третим лицам, а лишь мог бы причинить. Бодхисаттва в силу своей уверенности, что страдание третьих лиц возникнет лишь ускорил процесс его возникновения. По этой причине пункт первый отметается в силу того, что страдание третьих лиц не предвращено, а ускорено.



> 2) убиваемый сам не будет страдать от этого деяния


Согласно учению Будды причиной возникновения страданий являются пристрастия, а не неверные поступки (заметьте, это Вы тхеравадинам приписываете идею, что надо лишь верно поступать и всего достигнешь...). Условия для возникновения страдания были до момента совершения убийства и не были прекращены, т.к. убийство совершилось с той лишь разницей, что омраченный ум различает, кто есть "Я", а следовательно зрит выгоду, кому лучше пострадать, а кому страдать не следует. Итак, пункт 2 отметаем по причине того, что условия возникновения страдания в описываемой ситуации не перестали создаваться, а продолжают создаваться Бодхисаттвой (аж рука не поднимается такое писать!!!)



> 3) накопленная карма совершить именно этот поступок им исчерпана, хотя тенденция и остается. но к тенденции ещё должны сойтись когда-то вторичные причины.


Тут Вы какое-то уж слишком упрощенное представление о карме демонстрируете. С точки зрения кармы Бодхисаттва ничего такого не сделал для потенциального убийцы кроме как "подтолкнул под руку его руку с пистолетом", после чего тот промахнулся. Только сделал это крайне неумело, так, что заработал неблагие последствия для себя. Убийца лишь не "стрельнул", а Бодхисаттва убил. Практическую разницу ощущаете? Так-что этот аргумент относительно последствий даже не под сомнением, а в прямом противоречии о буддийском представлении о карме и деяниях, как причинах страданий. Не деяния прежде всего, а пристрастия и моровоззрение, которые у потенциального убийцы какими были, такими и остались, а у Бодхисаттвы тоже какими были, такими и остались, что проявилось в его деянии. Кармы чуть раньше деяния возникает. Отметаем такое благо для потенциального убийцы.



> 4) создана кармическая связь между бодхисатвой и убиваемым. Бодхисатва "подписался" далее спасать и учить этого человека до победного, потому что "это уже личное"


Хорошо, что хоть самому смешно.  :Smilie:  Действительно, опираясь на жизненную практику, а не на теоретизирование, совершенно очевидно, что есть много способов обрести кармическую связь с Учителем и точно, что среди таких связей та, что "замешана на крови", не самая подходящая. Отметаем без обсуждений.



> 5) этот человек в силу кармических причин будет вынужден снова прийти к бодхисатве, возможно с претензией, но уже в более спокойном состоянии ума


Состояние ума, как Вы замечаете, ни коем образом Бодхисаттвой не меняется его поступком. Он вообще как-то не очень этим вопросом озабочен. Он озабочен идеей, что поступок может иметь не благие последствия для того, кто их совершает. Это бытовое представление о кармических последствиях, которое нисводит Бодхисаттву на уровень бытового понимания Дхармы. Соответственно никаких дополнительных предпосылок в результате им совершенного убийства для успокоения ума потенциального убийцы не создается. Кому нужна будущая связь с учителем, который не может создавать причин успокоения ума, а создает причины для его возбуждения у окружающих, созерцающих убийство и не понимающих его обоснованность. Отметаем этот аргумент как не заслуживающий характеристики "благого последствия" - оно не наблюдается ни в каком реальном прояавлении а лишь постулируется как аксиома, что" коли Бодхисаттва, то и учиться надо у него, а приходить к нему со спокойным умом".



> 6) бодхисатва сможет дать учение этому человеку о страдании и причинах страдания, опираясь на их собственное прошлое


Это на что именно такое, на что бы нельзя было опереться без совершения Учителем убийства?  :Smilie:  Уж не хотите ли Вы сказать, что "урок" личных кармических последствий от совершения убийства для человека менее предпочтителен, чем рассказы ему о том, как Бодхисаттва для его же блага в прошлой жизни его убил, чтобы предотвратить его злодеяние? Что-то шестой пункт какой-то вообще надуманный, даже не понятно что именно в нем Вы хотите сказать. Природа возникновения страданий едина для всех живых существ и не зависит ни от моего персонального прошлого, ни от прошлого Бодхисаттвы. Отметаем...




> ну и так далее. всё взаимосвязано бесконечно. благие намерения порождают благие плоды.


Не все взаимосвязано, а все взаимозависимо возникает. Но главное, что расхожее мнение о том, что "благие намерения порождают благие плоды" - это глубоко ошибочное мнение. Ошибочность его заключается в том, что все поступки людей и других живых существ управляемы лишь благими намерениями. Только вот представления об этом благе крайне расходятся. Для одних благо в обогащении, личном здоровье, личном благополучии и благополучии близких, родных и других , как Вы говорите, заинтересованных "третьих лиц". Для других представление о благе выходит за рамки личностного восприятия "Я". Намерения и тех и других будут связаны напрямую с намерением достичь блага, но вот направленность их действий и полученные результаты будут различны. "Благими намерениями дорога в Ад вымощена". 

Благие намерения "Бодхисаттвы-убийцы" (жуть какая!!!) ничуть не отличаются от благих намерений матери, убивающей того, кто покушается на жизнь ее дитя. Она тоже за сохранение со своим ребенком кармической связи и обучение его тому, как ему достичь блага и избавиться от страданий. Только вот чему такие "намерители" научат, если сами не могут никак решить ситуацию, кроме как убить?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Mu Nen (13.12.2008), Хайам (13.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Убивать плохо, потому что плохо и потому что вы верите в кармическое наказание в след. жизнях. То есть всё сводиться к страху наказания. А ведь когда станешь архатом, все грехи спишутся, так что тут есть повод для раздумья об убийстве. У вас других причин не убивать нет?


Топпер уже приводил цитату, в которой очевидно разъясняется, что убивать крайне плохо по той причине, что убийство порождает крайние формы страданий у тех, кого убивают и тех, кому они близки и дороги. Учение Будды - это учение о том, как прекращать страдания и не создавать причин для его возникновения. Если же Вы наблюдаете, как прекращение страдания обеспечивается путем убийства или насилия, то ищите личность, в интересах которого прекращается страдание и личность, вопреки интересам которой страдания порождаются. Если мировоззрение человека опирается на личностное восприятие, то легко порождаются ситуации, когда одно убийство будет предпочтительнее, чем другое, не взирая на то, что в любом случае убийство возникает лишь тогда, когда порождены причины для его возникновения и соответственно порождены причины для возникновения страдания. А раз так, то и учение о причинах, когда убийство и связанные с ним страдания могут быть благими - не буддийское Учение о прекращении создания всех причин для всех страданий. Это типичное учение мирянина всех времен и народов "О преступлении и наказании".

----------

Ersh (13.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Хайам (13.12.2008)

----------


## Ali

Занятно, что местные тхеравадины уже не признают сутты своего Канона:
Ангуттара Никая 8.12 Сиха-сутта (Это про военачальника Сиху)

Ну тогда - Канон Махаяны:

Махапаринирвана-сутра:
""Будда сказал: "Кашьяпа! Так как благодаря предопределению (я) способен защищать и хранить Истинную Дхарму, то обрёл это алмазное тело. Добрые сыны! Те, кто защищают и хранят Истинную Дхарму, (могут) не принимать пять заповедей, не следовать ритуалу, но воистину должны держать (в руках) меч, лук и стрелы"."
""Если даже есть люди, принявшие и соблюдающие пять заповедей, то, называя (их, я) не смогу сказать, что это люди Великой Колесницы. Но тех, кто защищают Великую Колесницу, хотя и не принял пять заповедей, (я) называю (людьми) Великой Колесницы. Те, кто защищают Истинную Дхарму, воистину должны держать (в руках) мечи и другое оружие, я, проповедуя о них, назову (этих людей) соблюдающими заповеди"."
""Добрые сыны! В прошлые времена в этой Кушинагаре в мир вошёл будда, которого звали Татхагата Радость и Увеличивающиеся Блага. После нирваны (этого) будды Истинная Дхарма пребывала в мире неисчислимые коти лет. Оставались последние сорок лет до (наступления века) конца Дхармы, и в то время был один бхикшу, соблюдающий заповеди. Звали (его) Помнящий о Добродетелях. 
В то время было много бхикшу, нарушающих заповеди, и когда (они) слушали проповеди (этого бхикшу), у всех (их) возникали плохие мысли. Взяв мечи и палки, (они начали) надвигаться на этого Учителя Дхармы. В это время был царь, которого звали Обладающий Добродетелями. Услышав обо всём этом, (он), чтобы защитить Дхарму, тотчас же направился туда, где находился проповедник Дхармы, и (они) вместе начали изо всех сил бороться с бхикшу, нарушившими заповеди, и проповедник Дхармы смог избежать опасности. На теле же царя не было места без ран, нанесённых мечами, копьями и стрелами, и (они горели) как будто намазанные горчицей. Тогда Помнящий о Добродетелях, восхваляя царя, сказал: "Как хорошо! Как хорошо! Сейчас царь стал настоящим защитником Истинной Дхармы! В грядущие века это (твоё) тело воистину станет беспредельным сосудом Дхармы!" 
Царь, прослушав в это время проповедь Дхармы, глубоко возрадовался в сердце, и когда кончилась (его) жизнь, возродился в стране Будды Акшобхьи, и этот Будда сделал (его своим) первым учеником. Наследники этого царя, народ, свита, те, кто (вместе с ним) воевал, те, кто (вместе с ним) радовался, - никто не утратил бодхичитты, и когда (их) жизнь окончилась, все (они) возродились в стране Будды Акшобхьи. Бхикшу Помнящий о Добродетелях, когда окончилась (его) жизнь, также смог возродиться в стране Будды Акшобхья и стал вторым учеником среди "слушающих голос" того будды. 
Когда (век) Истинной Дхармы приближается к концу, именно вот так храните и защищайте (её)! 
Кашьяпа! Царём в то время был я сам. Бхикшу, проповедовавшим Дхарму, был Будда Кашьяпа. 
Кашьяпа! Те, кто защищают Истинную Дхарму, обретают плод такого неизмеримого (по величине) воздаяния. Поэтому я и обрёл различные знаки, которыми обладаю сегодня, украсил себя (ими) и обрёл неразрушимое тело Дхармы"."

Коментарии будут?

----------


## Ali

> *shubhar* А теперь, кто-нибудь внятно может сказать - где же, наконец, Будда давал наставления про мокрые дела Бодхисаттвам??


Режем обеты Бодхичитты по принципу "тут - играем, тут - не играем, тут - рыбу заворачиваем"? Ведь в списке перечисленных вами обетов есть и обет № 46: "Неблагое совершает бодхисаттва, не пресекающий решительно силой кем-либо творимое зло"

----------


## Топпер

> Занятно, что местные тхеравадины уже не признают сутты своего Канона:
> Ангуттара Никая 8.12 Сиха-сутта (Это про военачальника Сиху)


Бывает, что и запамятуем что-либо. Это не смертельно. В любом случае, это не относится к теме дискуссии. В этом тексте Будда никого не убивает.



> Коментарии будут?


И где здесь про то, что *Будда* убивает или может убивать?

----------


## Ali

И еще по поводу "нарезки обетов":



> 13. Отказ от обетов личного освобождения (обеты пратимокши).
> 
> Некоторые люди, не понимающие Дхарму, или некоторые молодые люди могут подумать, что обеты пратимокши (такие как монашеские обеты) предназначены только для тех, кто стремится стать Шравакским Архатом или Пратьекабуддой, и что эти обеты не предназначены для последователей Махаяны. Они могут рассматривать их как ненужные или бесполезные. Обеты личного освобождения, на самом деле, являются чрезвычайно важным основанием для всего пути Махаяны. Большая ошибка думать, что они предназначены для другого пути. Эти обеты личного освобождения очень высоко восхвалялись в Коренной Тантре Калачакры.


А вот дальше оттуда же:
46 проступков (nyes byas)
№10.  Ограничивать свои действия на благо живых существ: [строго соблюдать правила Винаи в таких ситуациях, когда их несоблюдение больше помогло бы другим]
№11. Из-за нехватки сострадания отказаться совершить, [чтобы помочь другим,] неблагие действия тела и речи, [когда обстоятельства требуют этого].
(Ламрим ченмо, 1998 г., стр. 159)

Так что - не так уж все и однозначно.

----------


## Ali

> И где здесь про то, что *Будда* убивает или может убивать?


А... Ясно: Будда САМ убивать не может, а другим разрешать в определенных ситуациях - может. Типа "я умываю руки"... Простите, что не сразу понял хода вашей мысли.

----------


## Поляков

> Так что - не так уж все и однозначно.


Насколько я знаю, эти обеты бохисаттвы (из "Сутры о сетях Брахмы") отличаются в тибетской и китайской (а так же прочей дальневосточной) традиции: 46 и 48 дополнительных обетов соответственно. В "китайском" варианте приведенных вами отрывков я не встречал. 

В любом случае, первый из 10 основных (трудных) обетов прямо запрещают убийство. Что касается 48 дополнительных (легких) обетов, в "китайском" варианте так же запрещают. Т.е. в любом случае это будет нарушение обетов.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Проблема в том, что вы считаете букву канона окончательной инстанцией, а канон это изложение учения Будды для его современников, изложенная ими же, т.е. как они это поняли. Где слова Будды "Запишите все, я распишусь и дальше делайте только так"? Не было таких слов никогда.


Сообщение уважаемого Асаджи от 2003 года: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...81&postcount=2
Ссылка там же.

----------


## Dondhup

> У меня иногда вообще складывается мнение, что некоторые места в Каноне специально созданы для того, чтобы буддисты попроверяли себя на буддистскость))) Такие протокоаны. Убивал Будда или нет? Какая разница? Важно, что ТЫ сделаешь. Важно как ТЫ это к СЕБЕ относишь.


Я читал, что в гелуг в философских трактатах некоторые рассуждения намеренно запутаны что бы побудить ученика думать   :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> "В то время было много бхикшу, нарушающих заповеди, и когда (они) слушали проповеди (этого бхикшу), у всех (их) возникали плохие мысли. Взяв мечи и палки, (они начали) надвигаться на этого Учителя Дхармы. В это время был царь, которого звали Обладающий Добродетелями. Услышав обо всём этом, (он), чтобы защитить Дхарму, тотчас же направился туда, где находился проповедник Дхармы, и (они) вместе начали изо всех сил бороться с бхикшу, нарушившими заповеди, и проповедник Дхармы смог избежать опасности.
> 
> .......
> 
> Когда (век) Истинной Дхармы приближается к концу, именно вот так храните и защищайте (её)!


Мне, в меру своего скромного понимания Слова Татхагаты, видится абсурдной картина, в которой Будда способен убить, покалечить или соврать ради дальнейшего благоденствия своего Учения на благо всех живых, каким бы непревзойденным оно ни было. Хранить Дхамму - не значит рубить мечем, бить кулаком, обманывать, идти на хитрости с недоброжелателями, применять уловки, лишь бы сохранить ее передачу последователям будущего. Хранить Дхамму - это прежде всего следовать Ей. *Только так и никак иначе можно ее спасти для других поколений. И для себя в том числе.*

Последний оставшийся Будда (каким он мне видится) - это не берсерк, опьяненный Дхаммой и благословленный на резню "Истинной Дхаммой". И не фанатик, способный покалечить за нее или совершить любое другое запрещающее Дхаммой дейсвтвие. И даже не Робин-гуд, способный ограбить одного, чтобы накормить многих. Это неколебимый, умиротворенный, праведный человек, не одурманенный идеей непревзойденных подвигов и нравственными услаждениями своего, без сомнения, чистого и благородного "я", вечноподдерживаемого на благо всех существ. Это человек с безупречным пониманием. Пониманием того, что *сохранить Дхамму для других возможно только сохранив ее в себе* (= для себя), потому что защищая свою жизнь (используя силу) на благо всех живых (как последнего оставшегося Учителя Дхаммы), Дхамма будет утеряна для всех последующих поколений, потому что все тогда справедливо скажут: "Он не может дать в руки нам то, о чем говорит, потому что в руках у него иное". Но, смиренно приняв смерть, насилие, некоторые увидят, услышат о ней и скажут: "Он не обманывал. В руках его было то, о чем говорил. Уже не узнать всего Учения. Но одно уясню навсегда - НЕ УБЕЙ". Так сохраню Дхамму для других. Так сохраню Дхамму для себя. Поступить наоборот - значит опорочить Её и в глазах других, и в себе самом.

Это то, что постигается без философии.

Философия же, кому нужна, такая:
- кто рожден во времена расцвета Дхаммы - достоин этого (имеет кармические причины)
- кто рожден на закате Дхаммы - достоин этого (имеет кармические причины)
И никакой бодхисаттва изменить это не сможет, будь он хоть трижды Буддой и четырежды махасиддхой.

----------

Pavel (13.12.2008), Zom (13.12.2008), Ануруддха (13.12.2008), Буль (13.12.2008), Спокойный (13.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это типичное учение мирянина всех времен и народов "О преступлении и наказании".


Pavel, обратите внимание насчёт чего мы с Топпер ведём разговор: правильно ли убивать смертельно больное животное, дабы избавить его от страданий? Кому в этом случае я доставлю великие страдания, себе, больному животному?  

зы: Вы то сами, как, берёте на себя функцию судьи, в примерах которые я дал выше? Или брать на себя функцию судьи плохо, потому что плохо?





> Мне, в меру своего скромного понимания Слова Татхагаты, видится абсурдной картина, в которой Будда способен убить, покалечить или соврать ради дальнейшего благоденствия своего Учения на благо всех живых, каким бы непревзойденным оно ни было. Хранить Дхамму - не значит рубить мечем, бить кулаком, обманывать, идти на хитрости с недоброжелателями, применять уловки, лишь бы сохранить ее передачу последователям будущего. Хранить Дхамму - это прежде всего следовать Ей. Только так и никак иначе можно ее спасти для других поколений. И для себя в том числе.
> 
> Последний оставшийся Будда (каким он мне видится) - это не берсерк, опьяненный Дхаммой и благословленный на резню "Истинной Дхаммой". И не фанатик, способный покалечить за нее или совершить любое другое запрещающее Дхаммой дейсвтвие. И даже не Робин-гуд, способный ограбить одного, чтобы накормить многих. Это неколебимый, умиротворенный, праведный человек, не одурманенный идеей непревзойденных подвигов и нравственными услаждениями своего, без сомнения, чистого и благородного "я", вечноподдерживаемого на благо всех существ. Это человек с безупречным пониманием. Пониманием того, что сохранить Дхамму для других возможно только сохранив ее в себе (= для себя), потому что защищая свою жизнь (используя силу) на благо всех живых (как последнего оставшегося Учителя Дхаммы), Дхамма будет утеряна для всех последующих поколений, потому что все тогда справедливо скажут: "Он не может дать в руки нам то, о чем говорит, потому что в руках у него иное". Но, смиренно приняв смерть, насилие, некоторые увидят, услышат о ней и скажут: "Он не обманывал. В руках его было то, о чем говорил. Уже не узнать всего Учения. Но одно уясню навсегда - НЕ УБЕЙ". Так сохраню Дхамму для других. Так сохраню Дхамму для себя. Поступить наоборот - значит опорочить Её и в глазах других, и в себе самом. 
> Это то, что постигается без философии.


Да, это просто эмоции + подмена понятий: Будда не Родион Раскольников, а возможность совершения учениками будды не благих поступков из фанатичной веры, ну никак не является аргументом в происходящем в данном треде споре. 



> Он не обманывал. В руках его было то, о чем говорил. Уже не узнать всего Учения. Но одно уясню навсегда - НЕ УБЕЙ". Так сохраню Дхамму для других. Так сохраню Дхамму для себя.


...И назову это христианством...

----------


## Ali

Погятно. Махапаринирвана-сутра у местных буддистов тоже "не рулит"...

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, обратите внимание насчёт чего мы с Топпер ведём разговор: правильно ли убивать смертельно больное животное, дабы избавить его от страданий? Кому в этом случае я доставлю великие страдания, себе, больному животному?


Вся тема только тому и посвящена, обратите внимание, может ли быть убийство правильным, может ли убийство вести к прекращению страданий. соответствует ли это учению Будды о том, как прекращается страдание. Прочтите аргументы обеих сторон по сути явления, постарайтесь их понять. тогда прекратится бесконечная череда перебирания "различных" частных случаев совершения убийства во благо.

----------


## Pavel

> Погятно. Махапаринирвана-сутра у местных буддистов тоже "не рулит"...


Что уж Вы так всех буддистов в одну кучу по "месту приписки"...  :Smilie:  Еще как рулит. 

Будьте добры, укажите главу Махапаринирваны, из которой взят приведенный Вами отрывок, а то затрудняюсь его найти (сутра большая), а перечитать захотелось.

----------


## Neroli

К слову о продажности.
В той истории про Черного Дротика, бодхистаттвы то были купцами. Т.е. притогровывали таки помаленьку. Пятьсот человек.

Вообще верится с трудом что эта история записана из уст какого-нибудь из Будд. В ней много странностей. Опять же купцы эти, как они совмещают торговлю и практику, а главное зачем? И почему, например, Сострадательному нельзя было просто огреть этот Дротика чем-нибудь увеститым, связать и отправить туда откуда он там появился, или отдать бодхисаттвам на перевоспитание. Как-то без убийства всех спасти. 
Нет, убью и всё.




> В другой истории говорится о брахмане по имени Любящий Звезды, который, удалившись в лесное затворничество, много лет соблюдал обет целомудрия. Однажды он пришел в селение за подаянием, и одна юная брахманка так сильно в него влюбилась, что чуть не умерла. Движимый состраданием, он стал ее мужем. Тем самым он получил заслуги, которые иначе пришлось бы накапливать сорок тысяч кальп.


Топпер, вы же у нас монах. Если в вас влюбится до смерти женщина, что вы будете делать? Не хотите заслуг на 40 тыщ. кальп? Только вам никто не поверит, что вы из сострадания женились.  :Wink:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Понятно. Махапаринирвана-сутра у местных буддистов тоже "не рулит"...


У тех, кто продолжает обсуждение - нет. Топпер вот уже сказал, что дзэн-мастеров мы слушать не будем  :Wink:

----------


## Иван Ран

*Павел*, не нужно меня отсылать к прочтению предыдущих 19 страниц, я их читал, на одной их них, я вам (и Топперу) задал конкретный вопрос, относящийся к конкретным ситуациям, в которых конкретно вы можете оказаться. Эти различные частные случаи являются примерами, по отношению к которым, некоторые частные догматы не способны обосновать свою состоятельность.

----------


## sergey

> Занятно, что местные тхеравадины уже не признают сутты своего Канона:
> Ангуттара Никая 8.12 Сиха-сутта (Это про военачальника Сиху)


Эту сутту давно когда-то здесь обсуждали, пришли к выводу, что это вероятно фейк (подделка).
Точнее - похоже, что вставка в середине.

Вот (вторая сверху) английский перевод АН 8.12 в он-лайн Типитаке, там другое содержание, про убивать ничего не говорится. Этот же перевод Ассаджи процитировал в теме на БФ.

----------

PampKin Head (13.12.2008), Pavel (13.12.2008), Zom (13.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> [B]Эти различные частные случаи являются примерами, по отношению к которым, некоторые частные догматы не способны обосновать свою состоятельность.


Иван, Вы обнаружили частный случай? Найдите кого-нибудь, кто тоже считает его частным, и попросите его ответить на Ваш вопрос. Я такого частного случая не вижу, мне трудно Вас удовлетворить и ответить именно таким образом, как Вам видится мне должно отвечать. Извините за мое бессилие рядом с Вашим желанием.

----------


## Иван Ран

> ответить именно таким образом, как Вам видится мне должно отвечать.


А ответить на что именно вы не можете?

----------


## PampKin Head

Если "благо всех живых существ" настолько приоритетно, то не отвлекает ли вообще Дхарма Будд граждан от оной помощи всем живым существам?
...
Как говорится, вот вам ствол и вот вам дорога - мир ждет своих мужчин в зеленом трико! Исключительно "ради блага всех живых существ"...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008), Pavel (13.12.2008), Ондрий (13.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Если "благо всех живых существ" настолько приоритетно, то не отвлекает ли вообще Дхарма Будд граждан от оной помощи всем живым существам?


Правда вопрос с самими "мужчинами в трико" остается открытым. Ну как в том вопросе: "Может ли брадобрей побрить себя, если он бреет лишь тех, кто не бреется сам?"  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да, это просто эмоции + подмена понятий (...)"


Эмоций при написании не было. Благоговение перед Дхаммой храню пониманием.




> ...И назову это христианством...


А я никак не назову. Даже буддизмом. Будда не учил буддизму. Он говорил: " Я учу тому, каким всё является на самом деле".

----------

Гойко (14.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

Будда даровал живым существам нашего мира Дхарму, Слов Будд. Это и есть буддизм. Поэтому Будда учил буддизму.

----------


## Топпер

> Беру ли я функцию судьи когда ем мясо (а чтобы его съесть, надо кого-то убить)?


Нет, если животное не убито специально для вас.



> Беру ли я на себя функцию судьи, когда спасаю кого-то от избиения, путём избиения избивающих (а ведь кто-то может падая, удариться головой и умереть)?


Нет, не берёте, если у вас нет намерения убить человека.



> Берёт ли на себя функцию судьи хирург, отрезающий заражённый участок тела


Нет, не берёт. У хирурга нет мысли убить человека при операции.



> Какой то христианский довод у вас, вам не кажется?


Не, кажется. Даже если бы и казалось, не вижу в этом ничего плохого.



> Да, когда от меня останется одна ниббана-дхамма, мотиваций у меня не будет вообще.


Видимо так.



> Убивать плохо, потому что плохо и потому что вы верите в кармическое наказание в след. жизнях. То есть всё сводиться к страху наказания.


Это низший уровень мотивации, когда человек воздерживается от каких-либо действий только из-за страха наказания. Хотелось бы не убивать из-за того, что перед нами живое существо. 



> А ведь когда станешь архатом, все грехи спишутся, так что тут есть повод для раздумья об убийстве.


Самое парадоксальное, что при этом Архаты не убивают. Действительно, есть над чем задуматься.



> У вас других причин не убивать нет?


У меня причина не убивать та же, что и например, не бить кошку: передо мной живое существо. Жалко делать ему больно.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Правда вопрос с самими "мужчинами в трико" остается открытым. Ну как в том вопросе: "Может ли брадобрей побрить себя, если он бреет лишь тех, кто не бреется сам?"


Настоящих борцов за БВЖС такие вопросы не должны волновать.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Мне больше нравиться сокращение "фронт ПиОО"  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

ДШБ "Бодх Гая".

----------


## Dondhup

А как расшифровываетcя?

----------


## PampKin Head

Десантноштурмовой батальон.

----------

Dondhup (14.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

Напрасно назвали так тему. Подумали бы о других...

----------

Ersh (14.12.2008), Yukko (14.12.2008), Дубинин (14.12.2008), Тацумоку (14.12.2008)

----------


## Чженсинь

> ...И назову это христианством...


А что Вы так на христианство напираете?
Ну совпадают многие нравственные принципы. И что? Надеюсь Вы не видите здесь ничего плохого?
Мотивация, правда, разная - на то и учения разные, но я также не думаю, что здесь стоило бы разворачивать дискуссию - что важнее или первичнее: сами принципы, их мотивация или может быть следование им.

----------


## Гойко

> Будда даровал живым существам нашего мира Дхарму, Слов Будд. Это и есть буддизм. Поэтому Будда учил буддизму.


Это буддизм в Вашем понимании. Нет оснований утверждать что то, что говорил Будда, было буддизмом в его понимании.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это буддизм в Вашем понимании. Нет оснований утверждать что то, что говорил Будда, было буддизмом в его понимании.


Дхармой Будд это было в его понимании. И обычные люди это называют буддизмом.

----------


## Dondhup

> Это буддизм в Вашем понимании. Нет оснований утверждать что то, что говорил Будда, было буддизмом в его понимании.


Я не пойму, то Вы хотите доказать?
Что буддизм не имеет отношение к Учению Будды?
Спор о зубах вороны.

----------


## Гойко

> Дхармой Будд это было в его понимании. И обычные люди это называют буддизмом.


Да, любого из нас можно назвать человеком.

----------


## Гойко

> Я не пойму, то Вы хотите доказать?
> Что буддизм не имеет отношение к Учению Будды?


Да что Вы?! Я ничего доказывать не собираюсь.

----------


## Dondhup

И это хорошо, главное что мы друг друга понимаем.

----------


## Юань Дин

Двадцать одна страница всякой ерунды.

----------

Djampel Tharchin (14.12.2008), Samadhi Undercover (15.12.2008)

----------


## Гойко

> И это хорошо, главное что мы друг друга понимаем.



Простите, я Вас не понимаю. И вряд ли пойму, пока не стану Буддой.

----------


## Dondhup

А что тут непонятного?

----------


## Спокойный

> Двадцать одна страница всякой ерунды.


У меня восемь. В настройках если поменять количество сообщений на страницу, то ерунды будет казаться меньше. Давно так сделал.
 :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------

Чженсинь (14.12.2008)

----------


## Чженсинь

> У меня восемь. В настройках если поменять количество сообщений на страницу, то ерунды будет казаться меньше. Давно так сделал.


Логично! И листать меньше, и способ диагонального чтения будет эффективней работать  :Smilie: .

----------


## PampKin Head

И такой момент...

История с кораблем и торговцами нисколько не интересна. То, что произошло там, *слишком человеческое*. Да про такое стивены сигалы терабайты фильмов снимают каждый год на голивудщине...

А вот с патрой, да всю жизнь демонстрировать Дхарму в каждом движении, каждом взгляде, каждом слове - это вам не валить людей "из великого сострадания"... Может ли такое сделать бог?

Посему то, что сделал Будда в своем последнем воплощении достойно восхищения... А убийцы ради... подобны воде из крана. Много, стоит только вентиль повернуть.

----------

Mu Nen (15.12.2008), Ануруддха (15.12.2008), Ондрий (14.12.2008), Спокойный (15.12.2008)

----------


## Вова Л.

Вообще не совсем понятна позиция некоторых "тибетцев" в данной теме. Ведь есть же история о том, как Падмасамбхава убил сына министра...

----------


## Иван Ран

> Нет, если животное не убито специально для вас.


Животное убивается как раз для меня, то есть для потребителя продаваемого. Вы с таким же успехом можете оправдывать походы в публичный дом, мол проститутки там ждут не именно меня. 




> Нет, не берёте, если у вас нет намерения убить человека.


Я не исключаю такую возможность, поэтому некоторое намерение (пожертвования) присутствует.



> Нет, не берёт. У хирурга нет мысли убить человека при операции.


У хирурга есть цель - принесение блага пациенту. У того кто убивает больное животное, мотивация та же. 



> А что Вы так на христианство напираете?
> Ну совпадают многие нравственные принципы. И что? Надеюсь Вы не видите здесь ничего плохого?


Метафизические "основания" христианской этики, классический пример западного идеализма в вопросе происхождения нравственных чувств.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы с таким же успехом можете оправдывать походы в публичный дом, мол проститутки


А кто это тут осуждает?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Чженсинь

> Метафизические "основания" христианской этики, классический пример западного идеализма в вопросе происхождения нравственных чувств.


Я думаю, что основные нравственные принципы в некотором смысле универсальны и связаны с некими естественными (оптимальными) нормами человеческого общежития, а какие основания под них подводит та или иная религиозно-философская доктрина, как она их формулирует и дополняет - это другой вопрос. А нам остается только выбирать - что нам ближе. 

Метафизические же "основания" христианской этики - вроде как не предмет обсуждения здесь.

----------


## Топпер

> Животное убивается как раз для меня, то есть для потребителя продаваемого. Вы с таким же успехом можете оправдывать походы в публичный дом, мол проститутки там ждут не именно меня.


я ничего с успехом оправдывать не буду. Критерии по мясу приведены те, которые дал сам Будда. Если он считал, что можно есть такое мясо, значит знал, что говорил.
Насчёт проституток: в Буддизме нет запрета на посещение публичных домов, если вы неженатый человек.



> У хирурга есть цель - принесение блага пациенту. У того кто убивает больное животное, мотивация та же.


Один избавляет от смерти, второй от жизни. Вы действительно считаете, что мотивация одна и та же?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Животное убивается как раз для меня, то есть для потребителя продаваемого.


Животное убивается не для кого-либо, но ради выгоды, продажи мяса. Если вы хорошенько задумаетесь, то поймете, почему Будда разрешил его потребление в трех слуаях.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Животное убивается не для кого-либо, но ради выгоды, продажи мяса. Если вы хорошенько задумаетесь, то поймете, почему Будда разрешил его потребление в трех слуаях.


Животное убивается часто и для употребления в пищу вырастившим оное + излишки продаются.

Нельзя убить только четверть коровы, а три четверти отправиться пастись дальше.

----------

Pavel (16.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Животное убивается не для кого-либо, но ради выгоды, продажи мяса.


Угу.
Если, скажем, у меня есть желание поесть мяса, но нет денег, то в нашей промышленности никто для меня никого забивать не станет. Бабло первично, а не потребитель.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Когда идет разговор о Будде, необходимо различать все же, о ком идет речь .... либо это реальный Будда, царевич Гаутама из рода Шакьев, преподавший учение о просветлении в мире людей. Или же разговор идет о Будде, как о принципе просветления, например о Будде Бхайраве, о Татхагате Махакале, других формах Махадэвы (перенятых буддизмом), либо о Будде Калачакре, либо о Будде Амитаюсе, либо о Будде Падмасамбхаве, либо о бонском Будде Ньипангсё или о Будде Сатурне или о Будде Венере или о будде мелком-летуне и спиногрызе. 

Так как достоверно не известно, среди существ какого мира все эти Будды преподавали и на каком уровне шла передача учения о просветлении, нельзя с достоверностью отрицать, что какой-то из этих "Будд" (просветленных нечеловеческих существ) не учил убийству (хоть бы и оживляя убиенных-съеденных) ради скорейшего перенаправления в свою версию "просветленной нирваны", что якобы лучше для человека в сансаре. Но, данная участь отнюдь НЕ БЛАГО. 

то есть получается Буддизм, только наоборот. 
______________________________________________________________
С позиции человека, как и с позиции Будды Шакьямуни нет нужды портить чье-либо тело, опускать себя или других в нижние миры, чтобы там соответствующие наставники учили соответствующей "дхарме" (как занять побольше миров своими копиями, проделывая бреши в новеньком). 

Потому что *жизнь важнее просветления любой ценой*, они, по сути, нераздельны. Нет никакого просветления, если нет крепкого тела с крепким умом. Чтобы его сохранить совершенно глупо кормить ораву любителей попариться и постираться, любителей накормить едой, которая не является едой, разъедая вас изнутри. Вот таких по праву можно назвать вредителями-паразитами. 

Нестрадающие перенесенные детки, которые позволяют себе вытворять все что в голову взбредет, делают миры хуже.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Животное убивается часто и для употребления в пищу вырастившим оное + излишки продаются.
> 
> Нельзя убить только четверть коровы, а три четверти отправиться пастись дальше.


Согласен. Однако к пониманию слов Будды относительно трех случаев, когда разрешается употреблять мясо, меня подвело несколько иное рассуждение.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Угу.
> Если, скажем, у меня есть желание поесть мяса, но нет денег, то в нашей промышленности никто для меня никого забивать не станет. Бабло первично, а не потребитель.


Кроме случаев, когда вы приезжаете в деревню к бабушке и т.п. )

----------


## Топпер

> Так как достоверно не известно, среди существ какого мира все эти Будды преподавали и на каком уровне шла передача учения о просветлении, нельзя с достоверностью отрицать, что какой-то из этих "Будд" (просветленных нечеловеческих существ) не учил убийству (хоть бы и оживляя убиенных-съеденных) ради скорейшего перенаправления в свою версию "просветленной нирваны", что якобы лучше для человека в сансаре. Но, данная участь отнюдь НЕ БЛАГО.


Начнём с того, что про перечисленных персонажей вообще достоверно не известно. Поэтому нет смысла обсуждать, чему они *могли бы* учить.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кроме случаев, когда вы приезжаете в деревню к бабушке и т.п. )


То, что сказал Будда по поводу возможности/не возможности употребления мяса, касалось как раз ситуации с "бабушкой и деревней".

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Начнём с того, что про перечисленных персонажей вообще достоверно не известно. Поэтому нет смысла обсуждать, чему они *могли бы* учить.


Почему же, можно многое узнать при желании, проведя исследование и изучив вопрос

К тому же воззрения ваших оппонентов базируется на том, что перечисленные персонажи являются Татхагатами и объектами прибежища-почитания.

----------


## Neroli

> Когда идет разговор о Будде, необходимо различать все же, о ком идет речь .... либо это реальный Будда, царевич Гаутама из рода Шакьев, преподавший учение о просветлении в мире людей. Или же разговор идет о Будде, как о принципе просветления, например о Будде Бхайраве, о Татхагате Махакале, других формах Махадэвы (перенятых буддизмом), либо о Будде Калачакре, либо о Будде Амитаюсе, либо о Будде Падмасамбхаве, либо о бонском Будде Ньипангсё или о Будде Сатурне или о Будде Венере или о будде мелком-летуне и спиногрызе.


Ужж, приведи что ли в пример сутру о космическом корабле, пирате Черный Крыс и сострадательном мелком-летуне, спасшим 500 спиногрызов. м?

----------

Спокойный (15.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Почему же, можно многое узнать при желании, проведя исследование и изучив вопрос
> 
> К тому же воззрения ваших оппонентов базируется на том, что перечисленные персонажи являются Татхагатами и объектами прибежища-почитания.


Всё же хотелось бы по фактам (содержащимся в сутрах), а не по предположениям.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Всё же хотелось бы по фактам (содержащимся в сутрах), а не по предположениям.


санскрит, 
этимология биджа-слогов, их смысловое значение в контексте йоги, 
их связь с пятью цветами и местоположением внутри тела .... никак не катит? 

п.с. между тем понятно, что Будда не мог учить подобным "упайям" как убийство .... это даже не предмет дискуссии.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ужж, приведи что ли в пример сутру о космическом корабле, пирате Черный Крыс и сострадательном мелком-летуне, спасшим 500 спиногрызов. м?


Слушай же, Нероли
..... и тогда два демона-пирата, змей-оборотень Шишу Линь и Михач Шасур-нанда, захватив межгалактический космолёт очередного бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы махакаруники .... заняв рубку на нижней палубе, начали поедать-подчинять всех его жителей-обитателей, коих было на борту 6000, включая женщин и детей .... но никак не могли пробраться в восточный сектор, как и провести свое свеженабранное войско нелюдей в самую северную часть корабля. 

несмотря на то, что при атаке была повреждена обшивка и сверху на крыше зияли аккуратные пробоины, позволявшие шпионить за перемещением оставшихся землян, все внутренние отсеки были задраены и в восточную часть никак нельзя было пробраться. В течение длительного времени обученные навигаторы и борт-проводники, посылаемые на задания возвращались ни с чем. 

И тогда Шиша решил запустить своего Черного Крыса по вентиляционному отсеку, в то время как штурман Михач должен был отвлечь внимание забаррикадировавшихся поселенцев. Но и это в итоге ни к чему не привело, так как вовремя сработали датчики, предусмотрительно расставленные по периметру. Черному крысу пришлось вернуться ни с чем, и вскоре откинуть лезвиевидные лапищи. 

Никто не знает причину сего, О, Нероли. 

Как и того, каким образом в итоге, как это и было предсказано в Дхаммападе, 3274 световых года тому назад по летоисчислению Солнечной расы,  мелкому отпрыску сумчатых инопланетных существ удалось спасти последний человеческий космолет от уничтожения и захвата древними демонами человечества. Кто-то говорил, что Шишу был тот самый Мара, махасиддха, которого победил как-то Сэм, пробужденный, Архат, Будда. Не вполне ясна судьба минеральных бессмертных пиратов. Кто-то говорил, что видел их в отдаленных концах туманностей лохматых рыжих псов, кто-то видел их возле созвездия Примула-прайд ..... кто-то говорил, что ушли они от смерти путем черного колеса..... но ясно одно, с тех пор они как канули в лету, сгорев в лучах всесогревающих солнц. 

за сим усё.

----------

Neroli (15.12.2008), PampKin Head (15.12.2008), Zodpa Tharchin (15.12.2008)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Всё-таки как было бы хорошо учиться у самого Будды непосредственно, а не у его последователей -)))


Я бы не стал учиться у последователя Будды.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я бы не стал учиться у последователя Будды.


Кто из нас учиться у Будды непосредственно  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Dondhup

"Так как достоверно не известно, среди существ какого мира все эти Будды преподавали и на каком уровне шла передача учения о просветлении, нельзя с достоверностью отрицать, что какой-то из этих "Будд" (просветленных нечеловеческих существ) не учил убийству (хоть бы и оживляя убиенных-съеденных) ради скорейшего перенаправления в свою версию "просветленной нирваны", что якобы лучше для человека в сансаре. Но, данная участь отнюдь НЕ БЛАГО."

Ну Вы и накрутили.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Я например. Мой наставник - Будда.

----------

Legba (15.12.2008)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> ..... и тогда два демона-пирата, змей-оборотень Шишу Линь и Михач Шасур-нанда, захватив межгалактический космолёт очередного бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы махакаруники ....


- Что это такое, что за бред ? И при чём тут "бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы" ?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

По теме:

*Брахмаджала сутта*

... Столь незначительно, монахи, столь ничтожно и связано лишь с нравственностью то, что способен произнести мирской человек, произнося хвалу Татхагате, что же это такое, монахи, – столь незначительное, столь ничтожное и связанное лишь с нравственностью, что способен произнести мирской человек, произнося хвалу Татхагате?

8. "Отказавшись уничтожать живое, избегая уничтожать живое, отшельник Готама без палки и без оружия, скромный, полный сострадания, пребывает в доброте и сочувствии ко всем живым существам" – вот что, монахи, способен произнести мирской человек, произнося хвалу Татхагате. ...

----------


## Иван Ран

> Метафизические же "основания" христианской этики - вроде как не предмет обсуждения здесь.


Я ответил на ваш вопрос. Не будет вопросов, не будет и обсуждения.




> Животное убивается не для кого-либо, но ради выгоды, продажи мяса.


Если я покупаю мясо, значит я одобряю его продажу, которая в свою очередь не может происходить без убийства. 




> Если он считал, что можно есть такое мясо, значит знал, что говорил.


А вы значит сами не осознаёте почему такое мясо есть можно?




> Один избавляет от смерти, второй от жизни. Вы действительно считаете, что мотивация одна и та же?


Да. Давайте вернёмся к тому, что я у вас спрашивал, а именно про смертельно больное животное, для меня это актуально, в отличии от убийства людей из сострадания (насчёт этого я с вами спор не веду). Пока, как я понимаю, убийство животного плохО, потому что карма у меня будет плохая, а вот почему она будет плохая я как-то не очень понял, я лишаю животное просветления или какой то другой смысл? 
Вот вы сказали что не стали бы бить животное (и я так понимаю, не стали бы его убивать, будь оно при смерти) из-за того что вам его жалко, объясните почему я не должен в себе преодолевать подобную эмоциональность в случае предсмертного состояния животного? 

зы: Топпер если вы все свои аргументы высказали, то не нужно их повторять на новый лад, просто скажите что аргументы высказаны. Спасибо.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Если я покупаю мясо, значит я одобряю его продажу, которая в свою очередь не может происходить без убийства.


Рассмотрим такой случай:

Вы идете по улице. Видите человека, который продает некий красивый перстень. Видно, что перстень старинный. Вы спрашиваете цену и покупаете его. Какую карму, по вашему, несет это действие? Хорошую, плохую или нейтральную?

----------


## Иван Ран

Неудачный пример, животное убивается в любом случае, и я как потребитель одобряю это убийство, расширяя своими покупками систему убийства-продажи. В случае же с возможно краденным перстнем, систему кражи-продажи я не одобряю, следовательно у меня *отсутствует мотивация* развивать эту систему, а без негативной мотивации карма наврятли будет негативной (не могу точно говорить про буддийское понимание кармы).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Неудачный пример, животное убивается в любом случае, и я как потребитель одобряю это убийство, расширяя своими покупками систему убийства-продажи. В случае же с возможно краденным перстнем, систему кражи-продажи я не одобряю, следовательно у меня *отсутствует мотивация* развивать эту систему, а без негативной мотивации карма наврятли будет негативной (не могу точно говорить про буддийское понимание кармы).


Пример очень даже удачный. Карма за употребление мяса будет лежать на вас только в том случае, если вы будете постоянным клиентом какого-либо мясника, который специально для вас будет поставлять свежий бекон к вашему английскому завтраку, например. Когда мясник убивает корову не для вас, то вы не имеете никакого отношения к его карме. Тогда все бремя ответственности ложится только на него и ваша плата за мясо никак на вас не скажется, потому что это не оплата услуги. Это плата за мясо, которое предложил он сам. Которое он сам выложил на прилавок.

P.S. Почему же сразу перстень краденый? Почему вы не решили, что это фамильная драгоценность?...

----------


## Иван Ран

Вы просто повторили своё мнение. Смысл повторного вопроса про перстень, я не понял.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вы просто повторили своё мнение. Смысл повторного вопроса про перстень, я не понял.


Оставим перстень. По вашему, вы несете ответственность за гибель дерева, из которого сделан ваш стол? Это отчасти ваша карма? Или все-таки совершенно не ваша, а карма тех, кто предпочел перевести ее (осмысленно или нет) на деньги в этой жизни?




> Вы просто повторили своё мнение


Мнение (скорее знание) высказал Будда. Мой лишь вышеприведенный довод.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это отчасти ваша карма?


Отчасти моя.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Отчасти моя.


Т.е. вы сами ходили на лесопилку, даже не на лесопилку, а не лесоповал, договаривались с дровосеком о том, что вам нужна древесина такой-то породы дерева, такой-то ширины, толщины, чтобы получились доски, фанера такого-то размера и т.д.? Или, если стол из ДСП, то вы заказывали ему извести несколько деревьев на стружку? Какая ответственность на вас?

----------


## Иван Ран

Я являюсь участником причинно-следственного потока. Я могу вам обратный пример привести: вам нужна почка, единственное ваше спасение это чёрный рынок органов, совершив покупку, вы какую карму будите иметь?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я являюсь участником причинно-следственного потока. Я могу вам обратный пример привести: вам нужна почка, единственный ваше спасение это чёрный рынок органов, совершив покупку, вы какую карму будите иметь?


Давайте рассматривать человека, кому нужна эта почка. Мне, к счастью, третья не нужна )

В вашем случае карма нуждающегося в почке будет зависеть от того, желает ли он почку уже умершего человека или "добытую" из живого насильственным путем.

----------


## Won Soeng

Если из уравнения вычеркнуть неопределенное "я", то все действительно просто. Живая плоть питает живую плоть. Но это само по себе не создает страданий и мучений. Следует  "копать глубже"

----------

Иван Ран (16.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Если из уравнения вычеркнуть неопределенное "я", то все действительно просто. Живая плоть питает живую плоть. Но это само по себе не создает страданий и мучений. Следует  "копать глубже"


Я как раз за то, чтобы это "я" было неопределенным )
Рассматривая пример все равно переживаешь ситуацию предполагаемого человека.

----------


## Топпер

> А вы значит сами не осознаёте почему такое мясо есть можно?


Вы спросили про мясо в качестве примера. Я ответил. Давайте не будем отклонятся на моё осознание. Это не по теме.



> Да. Давайте вернёмся к тому, что я у вас спрашивал, а именно про смертельно больное животное, для меня это актуально, в отличии от убийства людей из сострадания (насчёт этого я с вами спор не веду).


Вообще, спор в теме в основном про убийство людей Буддами. 



> Пока, как я понимаю, убийство животного плохО, потому что карма у меня будет плохая, а вот почему она будет плохая я как-то не очень понял, я лишаю животное просветления или какой то другой смысл?


Другой. Вы лишаете живонтное жизни. Надеюсь, это понятно.



> Вот вы сказали что не стали бы бить животное (и я так понимаю, не стали бы его убивать, будь оно при смерти) из-за того что вам его жалко, объясните почему я не должен в себе преодолевать подобную эмоциональность в случае предсмертного состояния животного?


Вы, как раз, в отличие от меня, не хотите преодолевать эмоциональность: отвращение и страдание от вида умирающего животного.
я лишь предлагаю не прикладывать своих рук к убийству. Эмоции здесь, по большому счёту, ни при чём.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (16.12.2008)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я как раз за то, чтобы это "я" было неопределенным )
> Рассматривая пример все равно переживаешь ситуацию предполагаемого человека.


Что значит "чтобы ... было"?
Понимать, как переживается привязанность, и быть привязанным - это несколько разный уровень понимания.
"я" при всей своей определенности или неопределенности, осознаваемости или игнорировании - это и есть карма, то есть, по сути, весь круг привязанностей, определяющих переживаемые мучения и страдания.

----------


## Иван Ран

> В вашем случае карма нуждающегося в почке будет зависеть от того, желает ли он почку уже умершего человека или "добытую" из живого насильственным путем.


Отлично, карма будет плохой если только нуждающейся - псих, которому нужна почка, добытая именно насильственным путём. А вот если он вроде как и не хочет чтобы почка была добыта насильственным путём, но эту почку всё равно принимает, то тогда всё в порядке. 




> Вообще, спор в теме в основном про убийство людей Буддами.


В основном да, но я с вами вёл разговор именно про животное, хотя вы переводили всё к абстрактному "не убий" вообще никого.




> Вы, как раз, в отличие от меня, не хотите преодолевать эмоциональность: отвращение и страдание от вида умирающего животного.
> я лишь предлагаю не прикладывать своих рук к убийству.


Для меня вообще то не проблема преодолеть эмоциональность, если это будет правильным в конкретной ситуации, доказательств правильности определённого преодоления определённых эмоций в конкретной ситуации, я от вас не увидел.

----------


## Pavel

> В основном да, но я с вами вёл разговор именно про животное, хотя вы переводили всё к абстрактному "не убий" вообще никого.


Иван, понятие "животное" не менее абстрактно, чем понятие "вообще кто-то" или просто "кто-то". Вы отвлекаетесь от поиска в сути вопросов и ответов к поиску в форме вопросов и ответов. Это Вам в беседе будет лишь мешать.

----------


## Иван Ран

Животное не разумно, в отличии от человека, который перед смертью может осознать нечто важное для себя. Так что для меня не всё так абстрактно, как для вас.

----------


## Pavel

> ...доказательств правильности определённого преодоления определённых эмоций в конкретной ситуации, я от вас не увидел.


Иван, каких Вы ищете доказательств? Разве Вам не приходилось брать карандаш со стола? Разве это действие вызывало у Вас какие-либо эмоции? Разве Вам не дано знание о том, что прекратить страдание  - это, как взять карандаш со стола, всего лишь действие, которое имеет цель и проверенный путь ее достижения, а значит таким же образом не влечет за собой эмоций? 

Когда возникают эмоции? Какое отношение они имеют к действию? Если Вам дано проверенное знание о том, что убийство мучающегося животного - это действие, которое прекращает страдания (не важно чьи: этого животного, Ваши, стороннего наблюдателя, детей этого животного, мои, Топпера...) тогда действуйте, откуда браться эмоциям. Но я так понимаю, что такого знания нет. Вам хочется обсуждать лишь страдания животного, а всех остальных не видеть в упор, заставлять страдать от Вашего требования от них согласия с тем, что убивая это животное, Вы совершаете благо. 

Вы ведете себя, как капризный ребенок, но требуете от других Вас убедить...  :Smilie:  Вы никогда не пробовали убедить ребенка в том, что вода в реке не настолько холодная, чтобы в ней нельзя было купаться, в тот момент, когда ребенок сучит ногами, ревет белугой и требует, чтобы ему купили машинку? Ваше внимание от животного пытаются перенаправить к природе возникновения страдания, коль уж Вы говорите о намерении прекратить страдание. Вы не слышите и требуете от "абстрактного" вернуться к желаемой "машинке" - к животному...

----------


## Pavel

> Животное не разумно, в отличии от человека, который перед смертью может осознать нечто важное для себя. Так что для меня не всё так абстрактно, как для вас.


Иван, животное значительно чаще, чем Вы думаете, ведет себя гораздо более разумно, чем Вы себя сейчас.  :Smilie:  Не обижайтесь, но Вы произносите вслух настолько детские высказывания, что порой не знаешь, с какого места начинать Вам разъяснять тот или иной вопрос, т.к. за такими высказываниями видна дремучесь амбициозного  школяра, который вдруг возомнил, что познал матанализ, лишь услышав слово "производная".

----------


## Иван Ран

> Если Вам дано проверенное знание о том, что убийство мучающегося животного - это действие, которое прекращает страдания (не важно чьи: этого животного, Ваши, стороннего наблюдателя, детей этого животного, мои, Топпера...) тогда действуйте, откуда браться эмоциям.


Я так и действовал, Топпер сказал что так поступать плохо, я спросил почему, вот и всё, так что успокойтесь Павел, не нужно столько лишних буков печатать в возбуждённом состоянии.

----------


## Иван Ран

Павел, вы не адекватны, уже начали праздновать НГ?

----------


## Pavel

> Я так и действовал, Топпер сказал что так поступать плохо, ...


Топпер правильно сказал. 1) Чье страдание Вы успокоили? 2) Покажите, что ни чьего страдания Вы при этом не породили. 

Последний раз попробую Вам приоткрыть глаза. Вспомните описываемую Вами ситуацию и скажите, животное, страдая, продолжало бороться за жизнь или просило Вас его этой жизни лишить?

----------


## Иван Ран

Павел, вся ваша жизнь состоит из действий, которые не прекращают наши страдания (_не важно чьи_), так может вам не действовать вовсе?

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, вся ваша жизнь состоит из действий, которые не прекращают наши страдания (_не важно чьи_), так может вам не действовать вовсе?


Вот и Топпер, и я пытаемся помочь Вам найти ответ на этот вопрос. Вы сами то как считаете, следует искать путь к прекращению любого страдания или стоит продолжать действовать, порождая страдания, но зато искать некую "истину"? 

Что касается меня, то не действовать у меня пока не получится, как бы я к своим действиям не относился. А вот действовать таким образом, чтобы не участвовать по мере понимания и возможностей в создании причин для возникновения страдания получается. Одно из таких действий (бездействий) - это не участие в убийстве ни под каким даже внешне благородным мотивом. Вы же не станете утверждать, что мое неубиение страдающего животного порождает причины для возникновения его или чьего-то страдания? 

У человека за время его существования закрепилась дурная привычка решать проблему страданий как физических так и ментальных через прекращение жизни того или иного организма. Эта дурная привычка имеет много дурных последствий, которые и являются благодатной почвой для возникновения новых страданий. Ограниченное мышление порождает ограниченное представление о существовании живого существа лишь в рамках видимого этим ограниченным восприятием времени и формы организма. Отсюда и недалекое представление о том, что "нет человека - нет проблемы". Отсюда и пристрастие решать свои проблемы таким образом, да еще и заботу о своем комфорте выдавать за заботу о ближнем. 

За Вас я весь клубок Ваших воззрений не распутаю. Просто поищите ответы на свои же вопросы, не торопитесь "трясти дерево", подумайте, поставьте себя на место убиенного, попрактикуйте его ощущения в себе, а не свои представления о его благе.
Рано действовать да еще и так радикально, лишь опираясь на идею о том, что кто умер (перестал существовать в Вашем представлении как живой), тот уже отмучался. И уж вовсе никуда не годится идея о том, что для кого-то (заметьте не для себя, не за себя решаете) будет лучше отмучаться за секунду или минуту, чем мучаться сутки или год. Только ведь он за жизнь цепляется, иначе бы не мучался, а Вы так его... Раненных сотоварищей достреливать мысленно не пытались (реальных, кто дорог и близок)? Попробуйте (для их же блага, чтобы в плен под пытки не попали или еще какого...).

----------

Спокойный (18.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы же не станете утверждать, что мое неубиение страдающего животного порождает причины для возникновения его или чьего-то страдания?


А вот вместо всех этих пространных рассуждений, можно ответить какие *причины* для возникновения страдания я создал? 



> Рано действовать да еще и так радикально, лишь опираясь на идею о том, что кто умер (перестал существовать в Вашем представлении как живой), тот уже отмучался.


Рано? А чего стоит подождать, вашего разрешения или вашей теории некой жизни после смерти?

----------


## Гойко

> Павел, вся ваша жизнь состоит из действий, которые не прекращают наши страдания (_не важно чьи_), так может вам не действовать вовсе?


 А давайте спросим Павла, может он все-таки совершил какое-то действие за свою жизнь, которое прекратило чьи-то страдания, или , по крайней мере, способствовало этому. Если он припомнит хоть один такой случай, то Ваше утверждение уже окажется неверным.

----------


## Иван Ран

Если вы тоже не можете ответить на мой вопрос в посте 356, то дальнейшее обсуждение мне не интересно.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Если вы тоже не можете ответить на мой вопрос в посте 356, то дальнейшее обсуждение мне не интересно.


ну вот и ладненько

----------


## Mike

> подумайте, поставьте себя на место убиенного, попрактикуйте его ощущения в себе, а не свои представления о его благе.
> .


Скажите, а сами вы так практиковали? Если нет, то ваши рассуждения и рекомендации носят чисто умозрительный характер.

----------


## Pavel

> Скажите, а сами вы так практиковали? Если нет, то ваши рассуждения и рекомендации носят чисто умозрительный характер.


Конечно практиковал. Но хочу обратить Ваше внимание, что умозрительность как метод не является чем-то заведомо ошибочным или заведомо правильным. Оценивать метод лучше по достигнутому результату.

----------


## Mike

> Конечно практиковал. Но хочу обратить Ваше внимание, что умозрительность как метод не является чем-то заведомо ошибочным или заведомо правильным. Оценивать метод лучше по достигнутому результату.


Согласен с вами. Но я очень часто наблюдал что умозрительность приводит к огромному разрыву с реальной жизнью.

----------


## Pavel

> Согласен с вами. Но я очень часто наблюдал что умозрительность приводит к огромному разрыву с реальной жизнью.


Я думаю, что Вы так же часто наблюдали, как привязанность к таким понятиям как реальность, часто приводили к страданиям.

----------


## Pavel

> А вот вместо всех этих пространных рассуждений, можно ответить какие *причины* для возникновения страдания я создал?





> Если вы тоже не можете ответить на мой вопрос в посте 356, то дальнейшее обсуждение мне не интересно.


 Иван, у Вас есть проблемы со зрением или с пониманием русского языка? Вам в посте 230 Топпер привел цитату со словами Будды Готамы, в которой разъясняется, что убивать нельзя, по той причине, что страдание от страха смерти присуще любому живомцу существу и предлагается испытать этот страх, поставив себя на место того, кого убиваешь. 


> 129.Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти –
> Поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.
> 130. Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех –
> Поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.


Убивая больное животное, Вы устраняете причины его страданий физических, но создаете причины для возникновения его страданий от страха смерти. (Это если Вы всетаки так и не понимаете написанного... Добавлю, что смертная казнь общепринято считается высшей мерой наказания, т.к. страдания от страха смерти сильнее большинства страданий, что заставляет человека или другое живое существо до последнего цепляться за жизнь. Когда же страдания от страха смерти становятся меньше, чем те, что человек или животное испытывает по другим причинам, он становится способен на добровольное прекращение собственной жизни. Рассуждения же по принципу, что "глупое животное просто в силу своей глупости не догадывается, что для него же будет лучше умереть, чтобы перестать страдать физически" - это рассуждения амбициозного "идиота", ставящего свое знание жизни выше, чем знание жизни другим живым существом, идиота, не понимающего, что сам он - животное...).

В посте 264 я Вас уже отсылал к сообщению Топпера и указывал на то, что на Ваш вопрос однозначно отвечено и при том словами Будды. Если Вы дальше станете повторять свой вопрос, то будете выглядеть еще глупее, чем уже выглядите.

----------


## Mike

> Я думаю, что Вы так же часто наблюдали, как привязанность к таким понятиям как реальность, часто приводили к страданиям.


Дело не в привязанности к тем или иным понятиям. Просто очень многие люди много и красиво рассуждают на самые разные темы , а практически они ничего не могут. Это прямо как болезнь нашего времени.

----------


## Pavel

> Дело не в привязанности к тем или иным понятиям. Просто очень многие люди много и красиво рассуждают на самые разные темы , а практически они ничего не могут. Это прямо как болезнь нашего времени.


Думаю, что для всех будет большей пользой максимально внимания уделять собственным способностям и их развитию. Здесь и оценка куда более продуктивная, т.к. связана с прямым восприятием страданий и их прекращений, а не опосредованно через восприятие по поведению или речи рассматриваемого "одного из многих". Если же кто-то может "много и красиво рассуждать на самые разные темы", то у этого полезного свойства есть причины, которые имеет смысл проанализировать и попытаться в себе развить такие способности.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы устраняете причины его страданий физических, но создаете причины для возникновения его страданий от страха смерти.


Это как? Животное понимает что то, что ему собираются вколоть это яд и начинает от этого страдать ужасно?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Это как? Животное понимает что то, что ему собираются вколоть это яд и начинает от этого страдать ужасно?


А вы у работников скотобойни поспрашивайте, как ведут себя куры\свиньи\коровы перед забоем. Задолго до забоя.

----------


## Иван Ран

> А вы у работников скотобойни поспрашивайте


Это у тех работников скотобойни, плодами работы которых вы ежедневно пользуетесь, надо узнать как ведут себя животные, на глазах которых убивают им подобных?

В любом случае это не имеет ничего общего с моим случаем, так что если вы не отвечаете на мой вопрос, а хотите обсудить со мной вашу теорию телепатических способностей у животных, то мне подобное обсуждение не интересно.

----------


## Pavel

> Это как?


Думайте. 

Думайте не над тем, как скрыть от себя причины возникновения этого "как", а наоборот, думайте над тем, как вскрыть для себя причины. Вот Вы легко вскрываете причины беспокойства кур задолго до смерти по причине того, что они видят смерть других. Если еще немного поднапряжетесь, то вскроете причины  и того, почему собака или другое животное задолго до того, как ему ввели яд, знает, что его сейчас будут убивать. Я с 10 лет живу бок о бок с животными, был не раз свидетелем их усыпления, видел, что у этой процедуры были и другие свидетели и их переживания, видел, что усыпляемые понимают, что их убивают, видел и их переживания. 

Если Вам дано видеть страдание лишь в судорогах или других проявлениях реакции на физическую боль, то это Ваша беда - "плохое зрение". Если слепому рассказать о пейзаже вокруг, то он его все равно не увидит. Тренируйте видение. Думайте больше, а не больше спрашивайте других. Вопросы хороши в меру и только тогда, когда есть желание осмыслить ответы. Пока Вами руководит желание "оправдать" свои действия, которые другими признаются как ошибочные. Когда придет желание понять, почему они так к Вашему поступку относятся, тогда имеет смысл задавать вопросы.

----------


## ullu

> Если Вам дано видеть страдание лишь в судорогах или других проявлениях реакции на физическую боль, то это Ваша беда - "плохое зрение".


А если этому животному будут медленно отпиливать голову, вы убьете его быстро?

Или вот стоит человек на кухне, и чистит чешую с живой рыбы, прежде чем голову ей отрезать. Вы подойдете, возьмете у него рыбу и отрежете ей голову, или будете ждать пока он очистит чешую и сам ей голову отрежет?
Или вы пришли на бойню, а там висят полуживые коровы с распоротыми животами. Вы добьете их, или будете ждать пока от них от живых отпилят куски и они сами умрут?

----------


## Ондрий

Пропадает просто талант сценариста бензопильных триллеров!

----------

Pavel (21.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

А почему вы вдруг позволяете себе такие отзывы в мой адрес и вообще переходы на личность?

----------


## Ондрий

> А почему вы вдруг позволяете себе такие отзывы в мой адрес и вообще переходы на личность?


Ну чтож у вас сразу негатив то такой? Я можно сказать - комплимент сделал....  :Cool:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Думайте.
> 
> Думайте не над тем...


Павел, вы верно, что-то попутали, если я не счёл для себя нужным комментировать ваше хамство и ваш _амбициозный идиотизм_, это совсем не значит что я с ним согласился, и уж тем более это не означает, что теперь вы меня можете поучать. 




> Если еще немного поднапряжетесь, то вскроете причины и того, почему собака или другое животное задолго до того, как ему ввели яд, знает, что его сейчас будут убивать.


Сами то поняли что сказали хоть? Даже время и дату смерти своей знают задолго до неё? 




> Я с 10 лет живу бок о бок с животными, был не раз свидетелем их усыпления, видел, что у этой процедуры были и другие свидетели и их переживания, видел, что усыпляемые понимают, что их убивают, видел и их переживания.


О, а можно по конкретнее описать переживания? А то я прожив со своим псом 11 лет, зная (и чувствуя) его, мягко говоря, гораздо лучше чем вы знаете меня Павел, ничего необычного в день его смерти не заметил (а я за этим специально следил). 
Давайте я опишу: для моего пса это был обычный день второй недели, после того как у него отказали задние лапы (рак тазобедренной кости), лекарства помогали немного унимать боль максимум на 2 часа (колоть больше двух раз в день было нельзя, могло не выдержать сердце), мы повезли нашего пса к ветеринару, он вёл себя так же как и на предыдущих посещениях врача, только с учётом сильной усталости от боли, недосыпа и недоедания пёс был уже в некой прострации (пёс очень неохотно питался, а так же мог спать и переставал сильно скулить лишь тогда, когда с ним кто-то находился рядом, разговаривал с ним и гладил его). Процесс усыпления происходил в несколько этапов, первый укол погрузил животное в сон, после второго, сон стал ещё глубже, сердцебиение и дыхание замедлились, третий укол уже ядовитого препарата прервал жизнь. 
Для меня это факты, которые против вашего доморощенного буддизма даже не стояло выставлять, но раз уж вы тут упорствуете, пришлось объясниться.    




> Если Вам дано видеть страдание лишь в судорогах или других проявлениях реакции на физическую боль, то это Ваша беда - "плохое зрение". Если слепому рассказать о пейзаже вокруг, то он его все равно не увидит. Тренируйте видение. Думайте больше, а не больше спрашивайте других. Вопросы хороши в меру и только тогда, когда есть желание осмыслить ответы. Пока Вами руководит желание "оправдать" свои действия, которые другими признаются как ошибочные. Когда придет желание понять, почему они так к Вашему поступку относятся, тогда имеет смысл задавать вопросы.


Павел, я смотрю вы не только великий психолог, но и не менее великий этолог, я думаю вам нужно писать диссертацию по теме "животные - телепаты", в ней вы расскажите как животные своими чакрами читают мысли и чувствуют приближение опасности, и соответственно избегают её, ну там в случаях эпидемии и болезней, нападения хищников и охотников, ударов током об специальные заборы, возможности утонуть в водоёмах и т. д.

----------


## Ондрий

> Для меня это факты, которые против вашего доморощенного буддизма даже не стояло выставлять, но раз уж вы тут упорствуете, пришлось объясниться.


Послушайте, вы бы, как небуддист, прекратили нести самобытные бредовые мысли относительно Дхармы. Для начала ознакомьтесь с азами. 

Стопицот раз рассматривались подобные вопросы про эвтаназию и есть *прямой запрет* на умерщвление животных/людей с мотивацией "избавить от мучений". Если вы убьете животное, как бы оно не страдало, вы совершаете убийство. Далее объяснять нет желания, т.к. интересующиеся могут сами ознакомиться с наставлениями.

Не очень хочется тут рассказывать, как умирали на руках мои собаки (одно сбило поездом). А также приводить пример моего отца, который умирал от неизлечимой болезни. Мне его тоже надо было того... чтоб не мучился?

Голова вообще у людей для чего? Еду едовать?

Теоретики хреновы.

----------


## ullu

> Ну чтож у вас сразу негатив то такой? Я можно сказать - комплимент сделал....


Я сомневаюсь в том, что это комплимент. Поэтому и негатив. И ещё потому, что такие комплименты сразу отвлекают от смысла поста , будто там его и нет вовсе.
Зачем так делать? Хотите обсуждать - обсуждайте серьезно. Не хотите обсуждать - зачем вообще что-то говорить и переходить на хихи , будто от этого хихи вывод , который можно сделать, изменится?

----------


## Pavel

> Я сомневаюсь в том, что это комплимент. Поэтому и негатив. И ещё потому, что такие комплименты сразу отвлекают от смысла поста , будто там его и нет вовсе.
> Зачем так делать? Хотите обсуждать - обсуждайте серьезно. Не хотите обсуждать - зачем вообще что-то говорить и переходить на хихи , будто от этого хихи вывод , который можно сделать, изменится?


Ullu, у Вас хорошо развиты логические способности. Вы прекрасно понимаете, из каких условий могут возникнуть какие выводы. Тем более удивительно и на самом деле заслуживает характеристики "литературного сценария" заданные Вами вопросы. Вы ведь отлично видите, что ответить на поставленные вопросы можно легко, если слегка развить сценарий и ввести в него остающиесы пока за кадром подробности. Например:
"- А если этому животному будут медленно отпиливать голову, вы убьете его быстро?
 - Нет, т.к. на балконе в это время свесилась моя жена и кричит, что если я убью это животное, то она выбросится с балкона...
- А если....?
- Нет, потому-что...
- А если...?"

Ullu, Вы прекрасно понимаете, что такой способ обсуждения "литературных сценариев" с опорой на логические рассуждения всегда не продуктивен, а главное бесконечен в креативе пополнения подробностями, которые способны поворачивать в любом по желанию направлении. Тем более удивительно видеть такую Вашу реакцию на замечание о "сценарничестве".

----------


## Neroli

> А если этому животному будут медленно отпиливать голову, вы убьете его быстро?
> 
> Или вот стоит человек на кухне, и чистит чешую с живой рыбы, прежде чем голову ей отрезать. Вы подойдете, возьмете у него рыбу и отрежете ей голову, или будете ждать пока он очистит чешую и сам ей голову отрежет?
> Или вы пришли на бойню, а там висят полуживые коровы с распоротыми животами. Вы добьете их, или будете ждать пока от них от живых отпилят куски и они сами умрут?


Если на бойнях работают такие садисты, что они пилят живое, то почему бы не убить этих садистов? Столько коров можно спасти.
В противном случае на такой бойне придется поселится, чтобы постоянно добивать недопиленных коров.  Не бросать же дело по спасению коров посередине? Не знаю только  чем подобный "благотворитель" будет отличатся от мясника.

С другой стороны, если продолжить фантазировать, корова могла в прошлой жизни быть маньяком, устроившим техассскую резню бензопилой, и, прекратив её мучения сейчас, "спаситель" обрекает её на продолжение мук в дальнейшем. Видеть это могут только Будды. Может быть поэтому не наблюдают Будд, орудующих на бойнях?

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, если эвтаназия не канает, то со смертельно больными животными стоит поступать также. как и с людьми -> тяжелые наркотики.

----------


## ullu

> Вы ведь отлично видите, что ответить на поставленные вопросы можно легко, если слегка развить сценарий и ввести в него остающиесы пока за кадром подробности.


Подробностей нет. Ответьте?
Это же весьма обычная ситуация , многие люди начинают чистить рыбу прежде чем отрежут ей голову.
Я лично забираю у них нож и голову рыбе отрезаю. Не вижу вообще никакого смысла в том, что бы продолжать рыбьи страдания .
И я не считаю убийство неблагим дейсвтием потмоу что это лишение жизни.

И в рассуждениях в этом треде были допущены две ошибки.
- Неблагим с буддийской точки зрения считается действие, которое создает неумелые качества в уме действующего. 
А действие, которое создает некое зло в окружающем мире  - это не к буддизму, а куда-то ещё. Туда, где мир реально существует и в нем существует добро и зло , и освобождение заключатеся в том, что  бы найти идеальный мир без зла. А не в том, что бы устранить неведение в собственном уме.

- Почему-то уже в который раз встречается аргумент, что что бы осободиться от страдания и исчерапать карму надо страдание выстрадать.
Типа пострадало животное и этим карму свою исчерпало.
Карма не исчерпывается страданием. карма исчерпывается только самоосвобождением, а для этого страдающий должен находиться в состоянии дзогчен.
Так что то что животное достарадает до конца не принесет ему искупления никакого.
Поэтому мучается оно просто так.

----------

Аньезка (21.12.2008)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так что то что животное достарадает до конца не принесет ему искупления никакого.
> Поэтому мучается оно просто так.


ИМХО, ложные взгляды.

man karma

----------


## ullu

> Если на бойнях работают такие садисты, что они пилят живое, то почему бы не убить этих садистов? Столько коров можно спасти.


Потому что садисты тоже твои матери.
Нельзя приносить благо одним за счет других. За счет себя можно. За счет других нельзя.



> В противном случае на такой бойне придется поселится, чтобы постоянно добивать недопиленных коров.  Не бросать же дело по спасению коров посередине? Не знаю только  чем подобный "благотворитель" будет отличатся от мясника.


Почему бы не поселиться?
А ты представь себя на месте этой коровы и прикинь - ты бы просила убить тебя быстро?



> С другой стороны, если продолжить фантазировать, корова могла в прошлой жизни быть маньяком, устроившим техассскую резню бензопилой, и, прекратив её мучения сейчас, "спаситель" обрекает её на продолжение мук в дальнейшем. Видеть это могут только Будды. Может быть поэтому не наблюдают Будд, орудующих на бойнях?


Карму нельзя отстрадать.

----------


## ullu

> ИМХО, ложные взгляды.
> 
> man karma


Да, возможно, кстати.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ИМХО, ложные взгляды.
> 
> man karma


Тогда нужно всеми средствами продлевать жизнь смертельно больных, чтобы они очистились еще больше. Не давать обезболивающие.

----------


## Pavel

> И я не считаю убийство неблагим дейсвтием потмоу что это лишение жизни.
> 
> И в рассуждениях в этом треде были допущены две ошибки.
> - Неблагим с буддийской точки зрения считается действие, которое создает неумелые качества в уме действующего.


Я понимаю Вашу мысль. Не понятно лишь одно, почему, вдруг, убийство или воровство стало создавать неумелые качества в уме убийцы и вора? В уме все нормально, а вот жизнь или имущество пострадавших, как и сами пострадавшие, - это подобие иллюзии... А вот личная мотивация - это реальность...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Тогда нужно всеми средствами продлевать жизнь смертельно больных,..


Это обычно и делается.



> ... чтобы они очистились еще больше.


Это уж кому что думается, для чего да почему...



> ... Не давать обезболивающие.


Есть много способов истязать живых существ, не меньше, чем благих мотивов способен придумать ум. Будем все перебирать?

----------

Ондрий (21.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Это же весьма обычная ситуация , многие люди начинают чистить рыбу прежде чем отрежут ей голову.


Ullu, есть люди, которые сначала отрезают рыбе голову, а потом ее чистят. Есть люди, которые сначала чистят рыбу, а потом отрезают ей голову. Какие умелые качества в Вашем уме создало отрезание головы рыбе?

Пока Вам удается продемонстрировать лишь вот такую неразбериху в уме:



> Потому что садисты тоже твои матери.
> Нельзя приносить благо одним за счет других.





> А действие, которое создает некое зло в окружающем мире - это не к буддизму, а куда-то ещё. Туда, где мир реально существует и в нем существует добро и зло , и освобождение заключатеся в том, что бы найти идеальный мир без зла. А не в том, что бы устранить неведение в собственном уме.





> А ты представь себя на месте этой коровы и прикинь - ты бы просила убить тебя быстро?


Вы бы определились с реальностью рыбы, коровы, себя, садистов, матерей, одних, других..., чтобы все-таки какой-то умелый порядок в своем уме обрести. А то как-то путанно получается, то мир реально не существует, то объекты этого мира становятся объектами Ваших интересов и представлений.

----------


## Ондрий

> Тогда нужно всеми средствами продлевать жизнь смертельно больных


Это делается. Все врачи это делать обязаны.



> , чтобы они очистились еще больше. Не давать обезболивающие.


А вот это уже другая крайность. Так можно и до членовредительства дойти, чтобы быстрее бэд-карма кончилась и гут-карма появилась. Что и делали индуистские йоги-аскеты. И что было описано Буддой, как не благородный путь.

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что садисты тоже твои матери.
> Нельзя приносить благо одним за счет других. За счет себя можно. За счет других нельзя.


Про Черного Дротика уже забыли? Убить одного садиста, спасти 500 коров,  вместо него отправится в ад, почему нельзя стало? Разбойник тоже мама был, чик-чик и мамы нет.




> Почему бы не поселиться?
> А ты представь себя на месте этой коровы и прикинь - ты бы просила убить тебя быстро?


Самый главный вопрос, почему Будды там еще не поселились? И почему они учат медитации, а не убийству?

Да и ты, Тань, почему то не там, не на бойне.

----------


## Sadhak

Я встречал жизнеописание какого-то учителя, который проходя по мясному рынку увидел и признал под личиной мясника какого-то будду или бодхисаттву и попросил у него благословения, хотя вокруг никто этого в тот момент не понял. Я это к тому, что такая возможность "будды-в-мяснике" значит считается совершенно нормальной и естественной в тибетском буддизме, раз этот пример вообще приводится.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я встречал жизнеописание какого-то учителя, который проходя по мясному рынку увидел и признал под личиной мясника какого-то будду или бодхисаттву и попросил у него благословения, хотя вокруг никто этого в тот момент не понял. Я это к тому, что такая возможность "будды-в-мяснике" значит считается совершенно нормальной и естественной в тибетском буддизме, раз этот пример вообще приводится.


Он там чего делал? Добивал мизерикордой недорезаных коров?

P.S. у тибетцев очень много разных баек...

----------

Норбу (21.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> И в рассуждениях в этом треде были допущены две ошибки.
> - Неблагим с буддийской точки зрения считается действие, которое создает неумелые качества в уме действующего.


Уллу. Как вы думаете? Террористы, подрывающие себя в многолюдных местах, делают это с благими намерениями или нет? С умелыми качествами ума, или неумелыми? Они также исходят из своего понимания высшего блага. Весьма схожим с вашим.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу. Как вы думаете? Террористы, подрывающие себя в многолюдных местах, делают это с благими намерениями или нет? С умелыми качествами ума, или неумелыми? Они также исходят из своего понимания высшего блага. Весьма схожим с вашим.


С не благими, поскольку действуют не ради блага тех, кого подрывают
С неумелыми, поскольку их ум омрачен неведением.

----------


## ullu

> Я понимаю Вашу мысль. Не понятно лишь одно, почему, вдруг, убийство или воровство стало создавать неумелые качества в уме убийцы и вора? В уме все нормально, а вот жизнь или имущество пострадавших, как и сами пострадавшие, - это подобие иллюзии... А вот личная мотивация - это реальность...


Если убийство или воровстве не создает не благих качеств в уме, то что его делает не благим действием?

----------


## ullu

> Про Черного Дротика уже забыли? Убить одного садиста, спасти 500 коров,  вместо него отправится в ад, почему нельзя стало? Разбойник тоже мама был, чик-чик и мамы нет.


Потому что мотивация была у тебя не помочь садисту, а спасти коров.



> Самый главный вопрос, почему Будды там еще не поселились? И почему они учат медитации, а не убийству?
> 
> Да и ты, Тань, почему то не там, не на бойне.


Откуда ты знаешь, что они там не поселились?

Я разьве Будда? Откуда у меня такое сострадание?

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, есть люди, которые сначала отрезают рыбе голову, а потом ее чистят. Есть люди, которые сначала чистят рыбу, а потом отрезают ей голову. Какие умелые качества в Вашем уме создало отрезание головы рыбе?


Небезразличие к тому, что чувствует рыба в этот момент.
Желание что бы её страдания прекратились, или хотя бы уменьшились. 
Понимание того, что я не могу полностью освободить её от страданий таким образом. Но одновременно ей не зачем выстрадывать свои страдания по полной, если есть возможность их уменьшить.




> Пока Вам удается продемонстрировать лишь вот такую неразбериху в уме:
> Вы бы определились с реальностью рыбы, коровы, себя, садистов, матерей, одних, других..., чтобы все-таки какой-то умелый порядок в своем уме обрести. А то как-то путанно получается, то мир реально не существует, то объекты этого мира становятся объектами Ваших интересов и представлений.


Никаких противоречий я не нашла.
Мир существует иллюзорно, но страдания живых существ, в силу их неведения,  переживаются ими как реальные. 
Поэтому, хотя невозможно полностью освободить кого-то посредством относительного счастья, но и в том, что бы кто-то переживал страдания тоже нет никакого смысла.

----------


## Sadhak

Я думаю, что бодхисаттва прежде всего думает о страдании других, а не о своих заслугах, поэтому наверное он прекратит страдания существа "отпилив голову рыбе", несмотря на то, что возможно из-за этого он окажется в адах. А там существ и страданий еще больше, а потому вполне понятна известная история о бодхисаттве, который специально убил архата чтобы оказаться в аду.

----------


## Спокойный

Вся тема упирается в наличие или отсутствие перерождений.
Если перерождений нет, то мотивация спасти кого-то убийством теряет всякий смысл и превращается либо в убийство на почве умопомрачения, либо в убийство из эгоистических мотивов.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я встречал жизнеописание какого-то учителя, который проходя по мясному рынку увидел и признал под личиной мясника какого-то будду или бодхисаттву и попросил у него благословения, хотя вокруг никто этого в тот момент не понял. Я это к тому, что такая возможность "будды-в-мяснике" значит считается совершенно нормальной и естественной в тибетском буддизме, раз этот пример вообще приводится.


Это, кажется, в "Блистательном величии" было, про Чогьюра Лингпу и Ваджраварахи.

+ еще есть история, как Падмасамбхава убил сына министра.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> С не благими, поскольку действуют не ради блага тех, кого подрывают


Их действия руководимы их пониманием высшего общего блага. Все неверные, по их мнению, все равно окажутся в аду, и в том, чтобы их взорвать, они ничего плохого не видят. Уничтожая "носителей" иных релиший они полагают, что избавляют других от возможного впадения в ересь (исповедование иных религий) и, соответственно, от мук ада. Вот такие вот сострадательные. Но "герои" из другой оперы.




> С неумелыми, поскольку их ум омрачен неведением.


Исходя из этой, несомненно, правильной предпосылки, рассмотрите, чем отличается ваша позиция от их позиции.

----------

Pavel (22.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Их действия руководимы их пониманием высшего общего блага. Все неверные, по их мнению, все равно окажутся в аду, и в том, чтобы их взорвать, они ничего плохого не видят. Уничтожая "носителей" иных релиший они полагают, что избавляют других от возможного впадения в ересь (исповедование иных религий) и, соответственно, от мук ада. Вот такие вот сострадательные. Но "герои" из другой оперы.



Заворачивают останки "героев" в свиные шкуры, и гурии-суккубы остаются в бесконечном одиночестве.

----------


## ullu

> Исходя из этой, несомненно, правильной предпосылки, рассмотрите, чем отличается ваша позиция от их позиции.


Тем, что  мне необходимо прежде полностью устранить в своем уме неведение. А совершать затем что-то подобное или нет решать только после этого, а не прежде.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Дружище, я с вами на брудершафт не пил, тыкать будете жене... ок?
> 
> И голову починить рекомендую, прежде чем спрашивать о том, что вы тут обсуждаете...


Дело в том, что нельзя уважительно оскорблять, а обращаться на "вы" и при этом наносить оскорбления, означает наплевать на правила приличия и лишить уважительное обращение своего семантического назначения, после чего этикет общения в диалоге будет формальным, то есть лживым или показным лживым (пример: _Дружище_  ).  Я полагаю что искренность стоит выше формализма, так что ты, Шубхар, не обязательно должен быть моей женой или пить со мной, чтобы я мог перейти с тобой на "ты" тогда, когда я посчитаю это нужным. 

Вообще, человек, который что-то недопонял из-за своих заморочек, разозлился и начал брызгать желчью на созданный ранее образ врага (который он отождествляет с оппонентом) и при этом поучает других правилам общения и раздаёт другие рекомендации, выглядит весьма нелепо, а если вспомнить что этот человек ещё и буддист, то страшно подумать кем бы он был без своей практики )). Вообщем, Шубхар, за своей головой последи лучше.

----------

Аньезка (22.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Если убийство или воровстве не создает не благих качеств в уме, то что его делает не благим действием?


Вы лишь перефразировали мой вопрос, а где ответ?

----------


## Pavel

> Небезразличие к тому, что чувствует рыба в этот момент.
> Желание что бы её страдания прекратились, или хотя бы уменьшились. 
> Понимание того, что я не могу полностью освободить её от страданий таким образом. Но одновременно ей не зачем выстрадывать свои страдания по полной, если есть возможность их уменьшить.
> 
> 
> Никаких противоречий я не нашла.
> Мир существует иллюзорно, но страдания живых существ, в силу их неведения,  переживаются ими как реальные. 
> Поэтому, хотя невозможно полностью освободить кого-то посредством относительного счастья, но и в том, что бы кто-то переживал страдания тоже нет никакого смысла.


1) Вы заблуждаетесь, считая, что отрезание головы прекращает  страдания от соскребания с живой рыбы чешуи. Это страдание прекращается прекращением соскребания.   2) Если уж Вы понимаете, что страдание переживается как реальное, а не иллюзорное, то и не надо неуместных слов об иллюзорности - не путайте себя и других.

 Не видение смысла - не лучший повод для убийства,  а неверное представление о причинах возникновения страдания - причина ошибочного действия при правильной мотивации.

----------


## Mike

> 1) Вы заблуждаетесь, считая, что отрезание воловы прекращает е страдания от соскребания с нее чешуи. это страдание прекращается прекращением соскребания,   .


То есть если человеку отрезать голову, а затем отрубить палец - то он будет страдать в момент отрезания пальца?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Налджорпа

Это форум буддистов или садистов?

----------


## Pavel

> То есть если человеку отрезать голову, а затем отрубить палец - то он будет страдать в момент отрезания пальца?


То есть убийство человека порождает причины для возникновения у него страданий, связанных со страхом утраты жизни, а у тех, кому он дорог, страдания, связанные с его утратой. 

У трупа страданий никаких не возникает, но это не повод кого-либо убивать.

----------


## Pavel

не умение остановить истезающую руку ни каким другим способом кроме как убийством жертвы или самого истязателя, свидетельствует лишь о глубине пораженности ума омрачениями, не позволяющей видеть правильное решение.

----------

Neroli (22.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

Утро доброе.



> А если этому животному будут медленно отпиливать голову, вы убьете его быстро?


Это не дело буддистов убивать медленно или быстро.



> Или вот стоит человек на кухне, и чистит чешую с живой рыбы, прежде чем голову ей отрезать. Вы подойдете, возьмете у него рыбу и отрежете ей голову, или будете ждать пока он очистит чешую и сам ей голову отрежет?
> Или вы пришли на бойню, а там висят полуживые коровы с распоротыми животами. Вы добьете их, или будете ждать пока от них от живых отпилят куски и они сами умрут?


Человек, считающий себя хорошим буддистом, последователем Татхагаты, принявшим пять правил поведения не будет убивать в перечисленных вами случаях. Это не приведёт к порождению умелых качеств в уме, а камму, несомненно, отяготит.
Буддисту лучше заниматься отчищением своего ума и изучением слов Будды. И  его воззрений с тем, что бы не возникало подобных посылов:



> Я лично забираю у них нож и голову рыбе отрезаю. Не вижу вообще никакого смысла в том, что бы продолжать рыбьи страдания .
> И я не считаю убийство неблагим дейсвтием потмоу что это лишение жизни.





> Если убийство или воровстве не создает не благих качеств в уме, то что его делает не благим действием?


Смерть живого существа.
Убийство - это в любом случае неблагое деяние. И если вы считаете себя буддисткой, негоже придумывать собственные трактовки Дхаммы. 
Если не уверены как поступать в перечисленных случаях - спросите у своего учителя. я сомневаюсь, что он посоветует вам добивать коров и рыб.



> И в рассуждениях в этом треде были допущены две ошибки.
> - Неблагим с буддийской точки зрения считается действие, которое создает неумелые качества в уме действующего. 
> А действие, которое создает некое зло в окружающем мире  - это не к буддизму, а куда-то ещё


Это у вас в уме ошибки присутствуют. Почитайте, хотя бы Ламрим. Там расписано, что есть неблагой поступок и когда убийство накапливает неблагую камму. И это не кудато ещё, а именно к буддизму:



> (1) Убиение
> 
> Хотя в "Собрании [установленного]" говорится о пяти [составляющих]:
> объекте, представлении, помысле, клеше и завершении, - три средние
> [можно] свести к "помыслу" и добавить "исполнение". Получается четыре:
> основа, помысел, исполнение и завершение. Такое описание удобно для
> понимания и не противоречит Замыслу [Татхагаты].
> 
> Итак, объект убиения - живое существо; однако, имея в виду, что, если
> ...





> Туда, где мир реально существует и в нем существует добро и зло , и освобождение заключатеся в том, что  бы найти идеальный мир без зла. А не в том, что бы устранить неведение в собственном уме.


Вы путаете уровень относительной и абсолютной истин. Из существования состояния сознания лишённого омрачений не следует, что можно не соблюдать правила нравственности. Будда такому не учил. Путь накопления благих заслуг, благой каммы, парами - это средства для получения лучших условий практики. 



> Мир существует иллюзорно, но страдания живых существ, в силу их неведения,  переживаются ими как реальные.


"Существует иллюзорно" - вы не видите противоречий в таком выражении? 
Мир либо существует - и тогда он не иллюзорен.
Либо он иллюзия - но тогда он не существует.

Вообще обычно говорят, что мир существует *подобно иллюзии*. Сделать вывод о том, что "мир" не существует вообще ни в каком виде мы не можем. Это было бы крайностью идеализма.

----------

Neroli (22.12.2008), Pavel (22.12.2008), Норбу (22.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> В основном да, но я с вами вёл разговор именно про животное, хотя вы переводили всё к абстрактному "не убий" вообще никого.


Павел уже написал здесь правильно про то, что "животное" - не меньшая абстракция, чем "живое существо".



> Для меня вообще то не проблема преодолеть эмоциональность, если это будет правильным в конкретной ситуации, доказательств правильности определённого преодоления определённых эмоций в конкретной ситуации, я от вас не увидел.


Здесь и не может быть доказательств. Точнее, они не нужны.
Если вы не понимаете, что убивая кого-либо "из сострадания", вы тем самым не решаете проблему сансары ни для него, ни для сбея, т.е. действуете под воздействием килесы "авиджа" (ибо полагаете, что решаете проблему убийством) и лишь накапливаете таким действием негативную камму то, что можно в этом случае ещё сказать?

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что мотивация была у тебя не помочь садисту, а спасти коров.
> 
> Откуда ты знаешь, что они там не поселились?


Если Будды поселились на бойне, то это какие-то странные Будды. У них, выходит, мотивация тоже спасти коров, а не помочь садисту, раз садисты все живы и продолжают делать свою работу. Или откуда знаю может они всех садистов перебили уже, в самом деле...




> Я разьве Будда? Откуда у меня такое сострадание?


Ну вот, говоришь что не Будда, но считаешь что уже сейчас нужно резать бошки рыбам и добивать коров. Откуда у тебя такое сострадание?

----------


## Neroli

> ...а потому вполне понятна известная история о бодхисаттве, который специально убил архата чтобы оказаться в аду.


Вот это жесть. А если бы архат не подвернулся, маму с папой бы почикал? Не бодхисаттвы, а капризные дети. В ад приспичило.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Здесь и не может быть доказательств. Точнее, они не нужны.
> Если вы не понимаете, что убивая кого-либо "из сострадания", вы тем самым не решаете проблему сансары ни для него, ни для сбея, т.е. действуете под воздействием килесы "авиджа" (ибо полагаете, что решаете проблему убийством) и лишь накапливаете таким действием негативную камму то, что можно в этом случае ещё сказать?


)) Что ещё можно сказать? Я не тхеравадин, поэтому веры одной мне не достаточно, нужны доказательства, у вас их нет, я это понял, о чём и сообщил вам ранее, чтобы вы не повторяли своими аргументы. Спасибо за беседу.

----------


## Топпер

А доказательства вам нужны какого плана? Я понимаю, что раз мы ведем дискуссию на буддийском форуме, то это слова Будды. Или же вы хотите каких-то иных доказательств?

----------


## Поляков

> Вот это жесть. А если бы архат не подвернулся, маму с папой бы почикал? Не бодхисаттвы, а капризные дети. В ад приспичило.


Слышал историю про какого-то китайского дзэн мастера, который значительную чать жизни провел в тюряге: воровал и садился, как выходил всразу же воровал, его хватали и он опять садился. Все для того, что бы у заключенных была возможноть практиковать.

----------


## лесник

> Слышал историю про какого-то китайского дзэн мастера, который значительную чать жизни провел в тюряге: воровал и садился, как выходил всразу же воровал, его хватали и он опять садился. Все для того, что бы у заключенных была возможноть практиковать.



Хм. А просто приходить в тюрьму и проповедовать учение нельзя было?-)

----------


## Поляков

> Хм. А просто приходить в тюрьму и проповедовать учение нельзя было?-)


Это вам нужно спросить у того дзэн мастера, я не в курсе.

----------


## Иван Ран

> А доказательства вам нужны какого плана? Я понимаю, что раз мы ведем дискуссию на буддийском форуме, то это слова Будды. Или же вы хотите каких-то иных доказательств?


Чтобы была очевидность правильности конкретного действия без указаний на авторитетные наставления, ну то есть что и обычно понимается под доказательством - обоснованность. Ваша позиция, Топпер, мне понятна, ещё раз спасибо за беседу.

----------


## Топпер

т.е. вы хотите просто логики? Но тогда зачем вести это обсуждение на БФ? Это нужно обсуждать с материалистами. Логика не работает с реинкарнацией и каммой.

Хотя, даже в этом случае, логикой трудно что-либо доказать. Ибо ценность чужой жизни, в этом случае, неочевидна.

----------


## Иван Ран

> т.е. вы хотите просто логики? Но тогда зачем вести это обсуждение на БФ? Это нужно обсуждать с материалистами. Логика не работает с реинкарнацией и каммой.


А я не знал что неправильность убийства у вас не обосновывается логически, теперь знаю.

----------


## Топпер

Тогда я вас не понимаю. Когда приводишь слова Татхагаты - вас это не устраивает.
Когда я делаю вывод, что вы хотите логики - вам тоже не нравится.
Какой же вариант нужен?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Когда я делаю вывод, что вы хотите логики - вам тоже не нравится.


Что мне не нравиться? Я по-моему ясно выразился по поводу логики.

----------


## Топпер

Совершенно неясно. 
Какой обоснованныости вы хотите, если обоснование на основе слов Татхагаты вас не удовлетворяет, а логику вы тоже в этом вопросе не подключаете.

----------


## Иван Ран

> а логику вы тоже в этом вопросе не подключаете.


А вот это на основании чего?

----------


## Топпер

О, прошу прощения, не заметил "не" в фразе. 


> А я не знал что неправильность убийства у вас не обосновывается логически, теперь знаю.


Прочёл ровно наоборот.
Логически обосновывается приведённой ранее цитатой из Дхаммапады, про то, что надо поставить себя на место другого.  
В случае с страдающим животным мы не должны применять к нему методов принудительного прекращения жизни т.к. заведомо не знаем, хочет ли оно умереть. Само животное на нож не кидается.

В случае с человеком, мы не должны прекращать его жизнь т.к. сам человек об этом не просит.

В случае, если он просит сам, это так же не будет благим делом т.к. человек находящейся в неведении порождает сансару через жажду небытия. Убив такого человека мы не освободим его от страданий в глобальном смысле (сам Будда говорил, что если посмотреть сколько слёз и крови пролили мы в прошлых жизнях, количество их превысит количество воды в великом океане), а вот свою камму мы точно подпортим.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Логически обосновывается приведённой ранее цитатой из Дхаммапады...





> Логика не работает с реинкарнацией и каммой.


...

----------


## Топпер

Если вы хотите *только* логического обоснования, то я привёл слова из Дхаммапады с таким прицелом, что они должны быть понятны даже не буддисту - материалисту.

А если мы хотим рассмотреть все последствия убийства, то они, действительно, не ограничиваются только одной жизнью. Логикой вы реинкарнацию и камму не выведете. И с таким подходом нужно, видимо, на другие форумы. А здесь буддийский форум, поэтому мы опираемся на абсолютную истину, которую открыл сам Татхагата. И его слово для нас авторитетно. 
Если для вас Будда не авторитет тогда не о чем говорить, ибо далеко не всё, о чём говорил Будда, может быть обосновано только логикой.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.12.2008), Zom (22.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Если вы хотите только логического обоснования, то я привёл слова из Дхаммапады с таким прицелом, что они должны быть понятны даже не буддисту - материалисту.


Эти логические обоснования опровергаются, по следующему кругу повторять всё не хочу, так как всё сведётся к вашей вере. Если вы хотите обсудить со мной легитимность моего прибывания на форуме, то я её сам для себя определяю, исходя из своих познавательных интересов, а интерес к данной теме у меня исчерпан. В данный же момент я отвечаю на ваши вопросы, если вы хотите поставить в конце своё правильное последнее слово, то действуйте, я его комментировать не буду.

----------


## Zom

> Эти логические обоснования опровергаются, по следующему кругу повторять всё не хочу, так как всё сведётся к вашей вере.


Иван - я хочу обратить ваше внимание на то, что не существует на 100% идеальной логической схемы, в которую можно было бы увязать вообще всё. 
Если посмотрите - в любой философии или религии или даже научной мысли непременно присутствует некий элемент допущения - звено (или звенья), которое недоказуемо никоим образом, и на основе этого звена выстраивается вся дальнейшая казалось бы "идеальная" логическая система. Даже если само выстраивание идеально - совершенно не факт, что эта система правильна с точки зрения функционирования мира, человека, бытия.

Я лично знаю двух человек, которые опираются только на логические умопостроения. И могу смело заявить, что они несчастные люди, которые уже много лет не могут найти успокоения.

----------


## Иван Ран

Спасибо Zom, я не первый день занимаюсь философией.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я лично знаю двух человек, которые опираются только на логические умопостроения. И могу смело заявить, что они несчастные люди, которые уже много лет не могут найти успокоения.


Это не проблема философии, а проблема личных философий конкретных людей, если их знание не приносит им радость и успокоение, значит знаний у них маловато. Хотя не всё может быть таким однозначным.

----------


## Zom

Может и так. Главное здесь понять, что есть страдания и вся человеческая деятельность на самом деле доподлинно направлена на искоренение этих страданий. Ради этого вы чистите зубы, ради этого вы ходите на работу, и даже ради этого пишите стихи и музыку. 

Каждый выбирает сам свой собственный способ избавления от страданий. Будда предложил, на мой взгляд, самый мощный способ из всех. Но увы, не все могут этого понять.

----------


## Топпер

> Эти логические обоснования опровергаются, по следующему кругу повторять всё не хочу


Не увидел у вас опровержения этой логики. Всё свелось к вашему вопросу: "что должно вам препятствовать добить больного"



> так как всё сведётся к вашей вере.


Это естественно. Форум религиозный.



> Если вы хотите обсудить со мной легитимность моего прибывания на форуме, то я её сам для себя определяю, исходя из своих познавательных интересов, а интерес к данной теме у меня исчерпан.


Да, я не понял сразу, что вы не буддист. Конечно, в этом случае не стал бы дискутировать т.к. мы здесь общаемся именно, как буддисты.

----------


## Good

> Я думаю что добро которое имеют ввиду в миру, и ради которого действует бодхисаттва и которое приносит Будда это одно и тоже добро.
> Это свобода от страданий. 
> Какое ещё может быть добро?





> Здесь Манджушри спросил Вималакирти: " Как должен Бодхисаттва 
> практиковать доброту (майтри)*9, когда он медитирует таким образом?" 
> 	Вималакирти ответил: "Когда Бодхисаттва в такой медитации, ему 
> необходимо размышлять о том, что он должен научить живые существа 
> созерцать таким же образом; это - подлинная доброта. Ему следует 
> практиковать беспричинную  доброту, которая препятствует 
> порождению; не горячечную доброту, которая кладёт конец 
> омрачениям; беспристрастную, непредвзятую доброту, которая покрывает
> все три периода времени; беспристрастную доброту, снимающую все споры; 
> ...


Вималакирти нирдеша сутра

----------


## ullu

> Вималакирти нирдеша сутра


Здесь речь идет о доброте ( личном чувстве ), мы же говорили о добре.

----------


## ullu

> Вы лишь перефразировали мой вопрос, а где ответ?


Мой ответ был в моем сообщении , по поводу которого вы задали вопрос.

----------


## ullu

> 1) Вы заблуждаетесь, считая, что отрезание головы прекращает  страдания от соскребания с живой рыбы чешуи. Это страдание прекращается прекращением соскребания.   2) Если уж Вы понимаете, что страдание переживается как реальное, а не иллюзорное, то и не надо неуместных слов об иллюзорности - не путайте себя и других.


Она не от соскребания чешуи страдает, а от боли. Вы что можете приделать её чешую обратно что ли , щелкнуть пальцами, сказать ни боли ни болезни и боль прошла? :Smilie: 

2. Ничего не могу поделать с тем, что мир существует иллюзорно, а живые существа страдают реально. 




> Не видение смысла - не лучший повод для убийства,  а неверное представление о причинах возникновения страдания - причина ошибочного действия при правильной мотивации.


Прежде чем утверждать про невидение смысла надо доказать что этот смысл есть.
Не надо строить свои рассуждения на не доказанных вами положениях.

----------


## ullu

> Если Будды поселились на бойне, то это какие-то странные Будды. У них, выходит, мотивация тоже спасти коров, а не помочь садисту, раз садисты все живы и продолжают делать свою работу. Или откуда знаю может они всех садистов перебили уже, в самом деле...


Чем они странные, тем что будут уменьшать страдания живых существ? 
А если относительные страдания не имеют значения, то почему вдруг страдание от смерти стало иметь его?
А страдание от боли почему-то не имеет значения.



> Ну вот, говоришь что не Будда, но считаешь что уже сейчас нужно резать бошки рыбам и добивать коров. Откуда у тебя такое сострадание?


Я вообще не об этом сострадании говорила.
Лично я не готова посвятить свою жизнь работе на бойне. Мне хочется приятного.
А бошку рыбе я отрезаю потому что незачем рыбе мучаться ещё плюс к тому, что ей и так умирать. Непонимаю от каких страданий тогда освобождать эту рыбу, если когда она реально страдает и можно её страдания уменьшить, то это не надо делать?

----------


## Ондрий

> А бошку рыбе я отрезаю потому что незачем рыбе мучаться ещё плюс к тому, что ей и так умирать.


Зачотные буддисты  :Big Grin:

----------

PampKin Head (23.12.2008), Вова Л. (23.12.2008), Норбу (23.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Зачотные буддисты


А что есть зачем?

----------


## ullu

> Если Будды поселились на бойне, то это какие-то странные Будды. У них, выходит, мотивация тоже спасти коров, а не помочь садисту, раз садисты все живы и продолжают делать свою работу. Или откуда знаю может они всех садистов перебили уже, в самом деле...


Ну и человека не имеет смысла убивать, потому что ему много можно как помочь ещё.
А для полумертвого животного ничего уже нельзя сделать в этой жизни, кроме как облегчить его страдания.

----------

Аньезка (23.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Она не от соскребания чешуи страдает, а от боли. Вы что можете приделать её чешую обратно что ли , щелкнуть пальцами, сказать ни боли ни болезни и боль прошла?


Ullu, Вам уже говорилось, что наполнять сюжет сценическими подробностями - дело бессмысленное, для сценаристов. Вы согласились. Теперь Вы пытаетесь рассматривать ситуацию, в которую в качестве "условия задачи" вводите то, что у задачи нет другого решения кроме как отрезание рыбе головы. В такой задаче нечего решать. Вы для себя сами наполните сценическими подробностями задачу, а потом ее решайте. В этих подробностях Ваше внимание должно выхватить причины, по которым: 1) Вы оказываетесь часто в ситуации, когда с живой рыбы сдерают шкуру; 2) Ваши друзья или знакомые оказываются в ситуации, когда они с живой рыбы снимают шкуру; 3) рыба оказывается живой на разделочном столе; 4) есть стол (застолье, к которому умерщвляют рыбу... Если Вы наполните подробностями причин, вызывающих рассматриваемую Вами ситуацию, то Вы сами легко обнаружите те правильные действия, которые прекращают зарождение причин для возникновения данной ситуации. А для прекращения страданийот боли живой пока рыбы ее надо выпустить в ее естесственную среду обитания. И не надо мне сочинять историю про то, что это невозможно. Что касается мучителей, тто Будда рекомендовал выбирать, с кем дружить и проводить время, а не потокать их  садистским пристрастиям путем ускорения смерти жертвы. Учитесь защищать жертву издевательств и положительно влиять на умы садистов. Не умеете, так хоть не утверждайте, что это невозможно. Лучше попытайтесь осмыслить, почему для Вас оказывается более простым отпилить рыбе голову, чем обеспечить ей сохранение жизни и обеспечить, чтобы Ваши друзья или знакомые впредь так не поступали с рыбами.

Искренне желаю Вам научиться видеть причины своих поступков, а не безвыходность ситуаций.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), Аньезка (23.12.2008), Норбу (23.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Что касается мучителей, тто Будда рекомендовал выбирать, с кем дружить и проводить время, а не потокать их  садистским пристрастиям путем ускорения смерти жертвы. Учитесь защищать жертву издевательств и положительно влиять на умы садистов. Не умеете, так хоть не утверждайте, что это невозможно. Лучше попытайтесь осмыслить, почему для Вас оказывается более простым отпилить рыбе голову, чем обеспечить ей сохранение жизни и обеспечить, чтобы Ваши друзья или знакомые впредь так не поступали с рыбами.


Золотые слова.



> Лично я не готова посвятить свою жизнь работе на бойне. Мне хочется приятного.
> А бошку рыбе я отрезаю потому что незачем рыбе мучаться ещё плюс к тому, что ей и так умирать. Непонимаю от каких страданий тогда освобождать эту рыбу, если когда она реально страдает и можно её страдания уменьшить, то это не надо делать?


Уллу, не надо столько много слов. Не надо дзогчена. Попробуйте начать *с азов*. Вспомните самое первое правило буддиста-мирянина: панатипата верамани сикха падам сама диями. Начните с неубийства живых существ хотя бы для удовлетворения собственных *прихотей*. 
В чём иначе заключаетя буддийский Путь, если не готовы избавится даже от маленькой прихоти? Если только исходя из гастрономических предпочтений вы готовы положить на алтарь собственного желания покушать именно сверхсвежей рыбы чужую жизнь? Чем же вы* реально готовы пожертвовать* для достижения просветления, если даже отказаться от убийства не хотите? Как же вы хотите подобно Бодхисатте спасти от страдания всех живых существ, если даже одой рыбе не хотите сохранить жизнь?  И ведь это не вариант рыбаков из бедной рыбацкой деревушки где-нибудь в Японии, Таиланде или Шри-Ланке, у которых просто нет других средств к существованию, кроме ловли рыбы.
Наш городской буддист явно не рыбалкой на жизнь себе зарабатывает.

А придумывая тысячу оправданий вы ещё глубже погружаетесь в невежество ибо придумывая все эти безальтернативные ужастики утверждаетесь в итоге во мнении, что *совершаете благой поступок, отпиливая живой  рыбе голову*

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), Pavel (23.12.2008), Норбу (23.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я вообще не об этом сострадании говорила.
> Лично я не готова посвятить свою жизнь работе на бойне. Мне хочется приятного.
> А бошку рыбе я отрезаю потому что незачем рыбе мучаться ещё плюс к тому, что ей и так умирать. Непонимаю от каких страданий тогда освобождать эту рыбу, если когда она реально страдает и можно её страдания уменьшить, то это не надо делать


Уллу, каким образом ты оказываешься в ситуации, когда надо рыбе отрезать бошки?
...

Имхо, считаю, что Улла пошутила. В противном случае я "[censored] с вас, уважаемая редакция".

*"Нарисованное радугой"* (с) 
http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/chtivo/rainbow/19.htm



> *Нужно совмещать воззрение и поведение. Падмасамбхава говорил также: "Даже хотя ваше воззрение высоко, как небо, пусть ваши поступки будут тоньше муки". Выражение "тоньше муки" стоит понимать здесь в смысле того, что нужно выбрать добродетельное и избегать дурного, уважая закон причины и следствия, обращая внимание на малейшие детали. Именно так нужно поддерживать равновесие между воззрением и поведением.*


Я так понимаю, что с Дзогченом у Гуру Ринпоче было все в порядке.

http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/chtivo/rainbow/19.htm



> Воззрение, с другой стороны, должно разворачиваться сверху; вот почему пословица продолжается словами "и спускаться с воззрением". Представьте себе зонт, открытый над вами: вот так должно опускаться сверху воззрение.
> ...
> Нужно быть осторожными; существует опасность извратить этот основной принцип, перевернуть его с ног на голову, так что человек возвышается с воззрением и опускается с поведением. Это значит - вести себя по канонам высшей колесницы, придерживаясь при этом воззрения самой первой ступени. Это называется извращением учения. На самом деле нужно держаться высшего воззрения, но вести себя сначала как шравака, потом как пратьекабудда, и - мало-помалу - как бодхисаттва. Что до поведения, всегда начинайте с первой ступеньки, а не наоборот. Вы нигде и никогда не найдёте учений, говорящих: "Воспринимайте мир как шравака (или с ещё более низкой точки зрения), но ведите себя при этом как Дзогченовский йогин". Это очень важный принцип: обладая высочайшим воззрением, вести себя очень скромно и тихо. Ведите себя как шравака, потом как пратьекабудда, потом - как бодхисаттва. Это называется "разворачиваться с воззрением сверху, возвышаясь поведением снизу".


Давайте, таки, брать пример с Будды Шакьямуни, а не махасиддхов прошлого. Потому что с "отпиливанием бошек рыбе" тогда стоит и принять единый вкус любого дерьма в качестве еды; жизнь на кладбищах; гниющих прокаженных в качестве спутников жизни (если они так будут страдать от своего одиночества) и неприятие желания приятного как одной из восьми мирских дхарм.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), Норбу (23.12.2008), Сергей Муай (23.12.2008), Тацумоку (23.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> почему для Вас оказывается более простым отпилить рыбе голову, чем обеспечить ей сохранение жизни и обеспечить, чтобы Ваши друзья или знакомые впредь так не поступали с рыбами.


Потому что невозможно обеспечить наполовину очищенной рыбе сохранение жизни, и корове с распоротым брюхом тоже невозможно обеспечить сохранение жизни.
Я по моему задала простой вопрос , не понимаю зачем вы говорите столько слов, вместо того, что бы на него ответить.
Вы прекратите страдания животного убив его, если у вас нет другой возможности их прекратить, или будете ждать пока животное само умрет дострадав?

----------


## Sadhak

> Убив такого человека мы не освободим его от страданий в глобальном смысле (сам Будда говорил, что если посмотреть сколько слёз и крови пролили мы в прошлых жизнях, количество их превысит количество воды в великом океане), а вот свою камму мы точно подпортим.


Для меня непонятно это рассуждение. В "глобальном смысле" конечно мы ничего сделать другому и за другого не можем. Но занимаясь поисками "индивидуального просветления" только для себя, трясясь над собственной кармой и заслугами, я думаю, что мы на деле практикуем всю ту же самую эгоцентрическую негативность. Бодхисаттва лишен такой эгоистической мотивации и видя страдания другого живого существа, он делает в первую очередь все для его прекращения, а не думает при этом о том как ненароком "не подпортить себе камму" при этом. Карма "портится" как раз всегда только из-за негативных действий основанных на эгоизме, в свою очередь возникающего и опирающегося из-за неведения. Поэтому такими усилиями направленными "к себе" и на себя, я думаю, такую эгоистическую мотивацию устранить очень трудно, но ее естественным образом не будет, если приоритетна всегда мотивация направленная на освобождение страданий и на благо других.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, каким образом ты оказываешься в ситуации, когда надо рыбе отрезать бошки?


Приходишь в гости, а там человек чистит рыбу живьем. Чего такого необычного в этой ситуации? 
И чего с этой рыбой делать теперь, смотреть как он её дальше живьем чистит что ли? Это я как раз тут цензоред .

----------

Аньезка (23.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Как же вы хотите подобно Бодхисатте спасти от страдания всех живых существ, если даже одой рыбе не хотите сохранить жизнь?


Интересно, каким образом вы можете сохранить жизнь наполовину очищеной рыбе?
Или корове , висящей на крюке с распоротым животом.

----------

Аньезка (23.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно, каким образом вы можете сохранить жизнь наполовину очищеной рыбе?
> Или корове , висящей на крюке с распоротым животом.


Наверное, не покупая эту рыбу живьем и не начиная её чистить.
Касаемо полуживой коровы тут напомню о пяти профессиях, которыми буддистам не следует заниматься. В частности это профессия мясника и торговца мясом.

----------


## Топпер

> Но занимаясь поисками "индивидуального просветления" только для себя, трясясь над собственной кармой и заслугами, я думаю, что мы на деле практикуем всю ту же самую эгоцентрическую негативность.


А вы не думайте, вы лучше делайте то, что говорил Будда



> 166. Пусть он не пренебрегает своим собственным благом,как бы ни было велико благо другого.
> Познав свое благо, пусть он будет привержен высшему благу.   Дхп





> Бодхисаттва лишен такой эгоистической мотивации и видя страдания другого живого существа, он делает в первую очередь все для его прекращения, а не думает при этом о том как ненароком "не подпортить себе камму" при этом.


Потому, что Бодхисатта ещё не просветлён и не всегда действует правильно. Иногда своими действиями он сильно портил себе камму. Поэтому нам лучше брать пример не с Бодхисатты, а с Будды, того, кто уже лишён омрачений и знает, как лучше действовать.



> Карма "портится" как раз всегда только из-за негативных действий основанных на эгоизме, в свою очередь возникающего и опирающегося из-за неведения.


Т.к. у всех непросветлённых присутствует неведение, нам лучше пользоваться теми критериями, которые дал тот, у кого неведения нет. А Будда чётко выразился насчёт убийства.



> Поэтому такими усилиями направленными "к себе" и на себя, я думаю, такую эгоистическую мотивацию устранить очень трудно, но ее естественным образом не будет, если приоритетна всегда мотивация направленная на освобождение страданий и на благо других.


Опять идём по кругу. В этом случае и престарелого или смертельно больного человека убить будет благом, что бы он не мучался.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), Pavel (23.12.2008), Zom (23.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Чем они странные, тем что будут уменьшать страдания живых существ? 
> А если относительные страдания не имеют значения, то почему вдруг страдание от смерти стало иметь его?
> А страдание от боли почему-то не имеет значения.


Знаешь чем они в моем понимании странные? Тем, что вместо того, чтобы учить существ Дхарме и тому как насовсем освободится, они посвящают всё свое время временному облегчению страданий существ.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Наверное, не покупая эту рыбу живьем и не начиная её чистить.
> Касаемо полуживой коровы тут напомню о пяти профессиях, которыми буддистам не следует заниматься. В частности это профессия мясника и торговца мясом.


Она УЖЕ куплена и наполовину почищена. Вы умеете поворачивать время вспять?

----------


## Топпер

я умею не покупать живую рыбу и не чистить её живьём. Это же советую делать вам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Приходишь в гости, а там человек чистит рыбу живьем. Чего такого необычного в этой ситуации? 
> И чего с этой рыбой делать теперь, смотреть как он её дальше живьем чистит что ли? Это я как раз тут цензоред .


Прикольные же у вас места для посещения. Хорошо, что вы не ходите в гости на мясокомбинат, иначе еще одной девушкой с кольчужной перчаткой в цехе убоя птицы стало бы больше.

Уллу, они на конвеере тоже не сразу умирают, а там далее такая емкость с кипятком...

P.S. Нож к горлу чистящего, и товарищ сам все сделает в правильной последовательности. Еще и живую рыбу отпустит. Но в гости вас туда больше, скорее всего, больше не позовут.

P.S.S.

----------


## ullu

> Знаешь чем они в моем понимании странные? Тем, что вместо того, чтобы учить существ Дхарме и тому как насовсем освободится, они посвящают всё свое время временному облегчению страданий существ.


Будды делают лучшее, что возможно сделать в конкретной ситуации.
если возможно учить - учат, нет - облегчают страдания как это возможно.

----------


## Спокойный

Всех этих вопросов не было бы, если бы мы видели карму.
А пока карма остаётся чем-то умозрительным, каждый мочит, как он хочет.
Что никакого отношения к бодхичитте не имеет по-любому.
Поэтому я делаю такой вывод. Лучше на свою голову не фантазировать страданий других живых существ, чтобы потом эти свои переживания не облегчать тем, что этих живых существ лишать жизни.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), Neroli (23.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> я умею не покупать живую рыбу и не чистить её живьём. Это же советую делать вам.


Вы один на свете живете?

----------


## ullu

> P.S. Нож к горлу чистящего, и товарищ сам все сделает в правильной последовательности. Еще и живую рыбу отпустит.


Ну если тока так  :Smilie:  
Но тогда человек накопит негативную карму.Он правда и так накопит.

----------


## Neroli

> Приходишь в гости, а там человек чистит рыбу живьем. Чего такого необычного в этой ситуации? 
> И чего с этой рыбой делать теперь, смотреть как он её дальше живьем чистит что ли? Это я как раз тут цензоред .


Не ходи туда больше.  :EEK!: 
Мои знакомые так не делают, зато у меня богатое воображение. Представила. 
Как это вообще должно выглядеть? Отпихиваю хозяйку, хватаю нож и мочу рыбу? И что она подумает о буддистах? 
Тут вопрос для в меня в другом:
Что нужно сделать, чтобы у человека сломалась привычка чистить живую рыбу? Чтобы не надо было всё время ходить в гости и добивать этих несчастных рыб? Чему научит человека убийство тобою рыбы? Можно ли заставить человека задуматься над своими действиями не убивая рыбу? Я не верю, что нельзя.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), Pavel (23.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну если тока так  
> Но тогда человек накопит негативную карму.Он правда и так накопит.


А так вы оба накопите.




> Вы один на свете живете?


Не жить с любителями живой рыбы и не ходить в гости к таким людям - вполне посильное решение в жизни любого человека.




> Что нужно сделать, чтобы у человека сломалась привычка чистить живую рыбу? Чтобы не надо было всё время ходить в гости и добивать этих несчастных рыб? Чему научит человека убийство тобою рыбы? Можно ли заставить человека задуматься над своими действиями не убивая рыбу? Я не верю, что нельзя.


Просто показать челам мувис о том, каких замечательных паразитов и не менее замечательные болезни  можно легко преобрести от речной рыбы. Причем некоторые преобретаются вне зависимости от степени обработки оной.

----------


## ullu

> Можно ли заставить человека задуматься над своими действиями не убивая рыбу? Я не верю, что нельзя.


Человека можно конечно. но не сразу, постепенно.
Но с рыбой то чего делать? Рыбе то больно уже.

----------


## ullu

> А так вы оба накопите.


Не думаю что отрезание головы это накопление дурной кармы. Так бы и хирург, который разрезает тело тоже копил бы дурную карму.
Карма зависит от намерения все же, а не от формы действия.



> Не жить с любителями живой рыбы и не ходить в гости к таким людям - вполне посильное решение в жизни любого человека.


Ясновидение это все же сиддхи. Вы не можете знать заранее в какой ситуации окажетесь.



> Просто показать челам мувис о том, каких замечательных паразитов и не менее замечательные болезни  можно легко преобрести от речной рыбы. Причем некоторые преобретаются вне зависимости от степени обработки оной.


Если бы люди так легко изменяли свои дурные склонности, то вокруг были бы Чистые земли уже давно.

----------

Аньезка (23.12.2008)

----------


## Sadhak

> Касаемо полуживой коровы тут напомню о пяти профессиях, которыми буддистам не следует заниматься. В частности это профессия мясника и торговца мясом.


Ну, с мясником понятно, а с торговцем что не так? Он существо не убивал, чем он хуже потребителя мяса, который точно так же не убивал, но находясь в этой причинной цепочке создает условия и причины для убийства существа? 
Да и рыбу эту буддист тоже есть не должен вообще, если ее живой купили и для него в том числе убили и приготовили? А если не знал, что живой купили? Но явно не дохлую на дороге нашли, значит все равно для него, раз он ее оплачивает тем самым заказывая убийство следущей. В общем так легко тут все равно не отмазаться.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы один на свете живете?


Я могу дать это совет и остальным. За небуддистов нет смысла говорить. А для буддистов лучше следовать тому, чему учил Будда. И если Будда говорил, что убивать не есть хорошо, нам нет смысла придумывать свою дхамму.

Думаю, что вам вполне по силам не убивать рыб и коров. Так о чём мы тогда спорим?




> Будды делают лучшее, что возможно сделать в конкретной ситуации.
> если возможно учить - учат, нет - облегчают страдания как это возможно.


Мы опять возвращаемся к вопросу с которого начался топик. Вы можете привести пример, когда бы Будды облегчали страдания путём перерезания глотки кому-либо (рыбе, корове или человеку)? Если не можете - не пишите отсебятину.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не думаю что отрезание головы это накопление дурной кармы. Так бы и хирург, который разрезает тело тоже копил бы дурную карму.
> Карма зависит от намерения все же, а не от формы действия.


- Хирург не убивает живое существо, разрезая тело. 
- Не имеет намерения убить (хоть из сострадания, хоть из других мотивов).
---
Это в общей ситуации.

Он также не хватается за скальпель, проходя мимо онкологии и видя больных на последних стадиях рака.

Уллу... Хорошо, что вы не стали хирургом или онкологом!

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), Норбу (23.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, с мясником понятно, а с торговцем что не так? Он существо не убивал, чем он хуже потребителя мяса, который точно так же не убивал, но находясь в этой причинной цепочке создает условия и причины для убийства существа?


Раньше мясо продавали сами мясники, поэтому как бы предполагалось, что торговец и есть мясник или его родственник. Но по аналогии лучше и не торговать мясом, ибо торговец является прямым заказчиком мясника в отличие от покупателя.



> Да и рыбу эту буддист тоже есть не должен вообще, если ее живой купили и для него в том числе убили и приготовили?


Не должен. 
Один раз в госях откажетесь и объясните почему. В следующий раз специально для вас готовить не будут. В изложении своих пищевых запретов нет ничего предосудительного. Вот, с кашерной или халяльной пищей все носятся и ничего.



> А если не знал, что живой купили?


Если не знали, то можно.



> Но явно не дохлую на дороге нашли


Могли купить уже мёртвой.



> значит все равно для него, раз он ее оплачивает тем самым заказывая убийство следущей. В общем так легко тут все равно не отмазаться.


Будда не предлагал проводить столь сложных вероятностных предположений, вы ли именно стали источником убийства курицы где-либо в Америке. Т.к. мы не обладаем всеведением Будды, мы всё-равно не сможем этого узнать.
Но прямые и однозначные связи, как в случае с животным убиваемым специально для вас, Будда предлагал разрывать.

----------


## Neroli

> Человека можно конечно. но не сразу, постепенно.
> Но с рыбой то чего делать? Рыбе то больно уже.


Тань, я попрошу потрошителя рыб самому прикончить рыбу и вообще больше не мучить рыб. Не то чтобы мне в ад вместо него не хочется, просто я сомневаюсь, что это будет вместо него, скорее всего это будет *вместе* с ним. А в этом нет смысла.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), PampKin Head (23.12.2008), Pavel (23.12.2008), Спокойный (23.12.2008), Чженсинь (23.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Тань, я попрошу потрошителя рыб самому прикончить рыбу и вообще больше не мучить рыб. Не то чтобы мне в ад вместо него не хочется, просто я сомневаюсь, что это будет вместо него, скорее всего это будет *вместе* с ним. А в этом нет смысла.


Не все потрошители соглашаются.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не все потрошители соглашаются.


Человек, который может отрезать голову живому существу из сострадания, должен быть решителен в принуждении к жизни по правильным понятиям. )

+ такой момент (не помню откуда было вычитанно): приходит Архат к Будде...

- Не могу пить воду, зрением Архата я вижу, что она полна живых существ. Если буду пить, то обет воздержания от убийства будет нарушен.
- Обет не убийства касается лишь того, что может видеть глаз обычного человека.

----------


## ullu

> - Хирург не убивает живое существо, разрезая тело. 
> - Не имеет намерения убить (хоть из сострадания, хоть из других мотивов).
> ---
> Это в общей ситуации.


- Может и убить, не все операции заканчиваются хорошо.
- Я тоже не имею намерения убить, а имею намерение уменьшить страдания.

Я уже написала, что людей не надо убивать, потому что у них есть другие возможности, а у животных их нет.
Даже если человек очень сильно страдает, он может с этим работать. Для животного эта ситуация чем может быть полезна?

----------

Аньезка (23.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Потому что невозможно обеспечить наполовину очищенной рыбе сохранение жизни, и корове с распоротым брюхом тоже невозможно обеспечить сохранение жизни.
> Я по моему задала простой вопрос , не понимаю зачем вы говорите столько слов, вместо того, что бы на него ответить.
> Вы прекратите страдания животного убив его, если у вас нет другой возможности их прекратить, или будете ждать пока животное само умрет дострадав?


Итак, все-таки сценические подробности не заставили себя ждать..., но задача по-прежнему звучит лишь с одним фактором в ее условии "если нет другой возможности"... (Ullu, я бы Вас к себе программистом не взял - нельзя так ставить задачи. На Ваш вопрос заведомо есть лишь один ответ - "Да", но это не мой ответ, а ответ на заданную Вами задачу...)

Хорошо, постараюсь ответить коротко на Ваш вопрос. Я прожил 47 лет. За это время я оказывался в ситуациях, в которых мне приходилось убивать животных. Анализируя свой жизненный опыт, я давно обнаружил, что за всю мою жизнь я ни разу не оказывался в такой ситуации, когда бы не было возможности животное не убивать, а поступить по отношению к нему более разумно. По этой причине я испытываю стыд за те убийства животных, в которых я принимал участие, хотя всегда была возможность либо спасти животное, либо хотя бы избежать такого участия. Это касается и тех случаев, когда животные были опасны и агрессивны, и тех случаев, когда вполне безобидные животные убивались с целью употребления в пищу. За свою жизнь мне пришлось похоронить несколько домашних животных, отношение к которым было более близкое, чем отношение к диким или употребляемым в пищу животным. Никогда я не усыплял домашних животных с целью облегчения их страданий от старости и болезни, т.к. всегда находился более гуманный метод облегчения их страданий (как и сейчас не смогу принять участие в автаназии). С людьми, которые готовы из своих убеждений добить раненого для его же блага, в разведку не пойду - не хочу, чтобы мне в спину дышал шибко "просветленный сострадатель-убийца".

В связи с этим пришел к выводу, что неумение найти выход из ситуации не равняется отсутствию выхода из ситуации. Обсуждать "частые" истории о том, как оказываешься в помещении, а там "наполовину очищенная живая рыба" или "висящая на крюке с распоротым животом корова", предметно не могу, т.к. никогда в таких ситуациях не оказывался (момент очищения живой рыбы или убиения коровы всегда начинался при мне, а не был часто наполовину завершен до моего прибытия). У меня другая карма, Ullu.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Человек, который может отрезать голову живому существу из сострадания, должен быть решителен в принуждении к жизни по правильным понятиям. )


Что бы что?

----------


## PampKin Head

> - Может и убить, не все операции заканчиваются хорошо.
> - Я тоже не имею намерения убить, а имею намерение уменьшить страдания.
> 
> Я уже написала, что людей не надо убивать, потому что у них есть другие возможности, а у животных их нет.
> Даже если человек очень сильно страдает, он может с этим работать. Для животного эта ситуация чем может быть полезна?


Сознательно убивая рыбу, вы не имеете намерения ее убить?

Не вижу разницы между рыбой и человеком на последних стадиях рака под действием тяжелых наркотиков. Все это лишь условности, предрассудки и УК РФ.

----------


## Pavel

> Не думаю что отрезание головы это накопление дурной кармы. Так бы и хирург, который разрезает тело тоже копил бы дурную карму.
> Карма зависит от намерения все же, а не от формы действия.


Это заблуждение об определяющей функции намерения широко пропогандируется многоми буддистами. Но это ЗАБЛУЖДЕНИЕ. Миллионы матерей из самых искренних любовных чувств к своим чадам, из самых лучших намерений по отношению к своим детям совершают поступки, за которые попадают в ады (тут и убийства, и подлоги, и клевета, и...).

----------


## ullu

> В связи с этим пришел к выводу, что неумение найти выход из ситуации не равняется отсутствию выхода из ситуации.


А никто и не говорил, что эти ситуации на каждом шагу, когда лучшее и единственное что можно сделать это убить.
Мы так же не выясняли вопрос - возникают ли ситуации в которых Будде приходится убивать, потому что он не может найти другого выхода.
Мы выясняли вообще то, с самого начала, ограничен ли Будда представлениями о добре и зле и страхом ухудшить собственную карму, или он может убить, если это будет необходимо для чьего-то блага.
Я говорю что для Будды "чье-то благо" на первом месте.
Мои оппоненты говорят, что для Будды на первом месте правило - не убивать.

----------

Аньезка (23.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Это заблуждение об определяющей функции намерения широко пропогандируется многоми буддистами. Но это ЗАБЛУЖДЕНИЕ. Миллионы матерей из самых искренних любовных чувств к своим чадам, из самых лучших намерений по отношению к своим детям совершают поступки, за которые попадают в ады (тут и убийства, и подлоги, и клевета, и...).


Значит хирург тоже окажется в аду.
Намерение и желание это не одно и тоже.

----------


## Pavel

> Я говорю что для Будды "чье-то благо" на первом месте.
> Мои оппоненты говорят, что для Будды на первом месте правило - не убивать.


Они правильно говорят. Дело в том, что (хоть я и не Будда, но посмею за него сказать) Будда видит суть живого существа и не может не видеть, что для живого существа самой большой ценностью является его жизнь. По этой причине он не может его убить, не может посчитать его убийство благом для него же, не может в сравнении между физическим страданием и смертью выбрать для живого существа смерть как облегчение от физических или ментальных страданий.

----------


## Ersh

> Будда видит суть живого существа и не может не видеть, что для живого существа самой большой ценностью является его жизнь


Справедливости ради надо заметить, что Будда видит не это, а то, что цепляние за существование является одним из фундаментальных омрачений. Это как бы даже в Палийском каноне написано. А там все без обману.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), Ho Shim (23.12.2008), PampKin Head (23.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Значит хирург тоже окажется в аду.
> Намерение и желание это не одно и тоже.


Да, намерение и желание - это не одно и то же. Если не понимаете, то рассмотрите ситуацию, когда Вы сами расходитесь в намерении и желании по отношению к рыбе: желаете облегчить ее страдания, а намерены для этого ее убить.

Хирург попадет в ад в том случае, если его халатность, желание или намерение привели к гибели человека, т.е. стали причиной смерти человека. Если хирург сделал все правильно, но принятых им мер было недостаточно, чтобы спасти человека (в этих случаях о хирурге нельзя сказать, что он "зарезал" человека), то он в ад не попадет, т.к. не его действия стали причиной смерти человека. Не думаю, что Вы не видите разницы.

----------


## Pavel

> Справедливости ради надо заметить, что Будда видит не это, а то, что цепляние за существование является одним из фундаментальных омрачений. Это как бы даже в Палийском каноне написано. А там все без обману.


Можно и так сказать. А можно сказать так, что ни чем так не дорожит живое существо, как собственной жизнью. Можно еще так сказать, ни перед чем так не трепещет живое существо, как перед собственной смертью. А дальше будда, справедливости ради, предлагает себя поставить на место трепещущего существа тех, кто об этом забывает. Цитата в этом треде уже есть.

----------


## ullu

> Сознательно убивая рыбу, вы не имеете намерения ее убить?


Намерение убить это желание лишить жизни + желание избавиться от этого существа + желание причинить ему страдания.
У меня нет ни одного из этих желаний.



> Не вижу разницы между рыбой и человеком на последних стадиях рака под действием тяжелых наркотиков. Все это лишь условности, предрассудки и УК РФ.


Я не могу думать над этим вопросом. Меня слишком сильно пугает УК РФ и мои предрассудки и страхи больше, чем жалость к этому человеку.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Намерение убить это желание лишить жизни + желание избавиться от этого существа + желание причинить ему страдания.
> У меня нет ни одного из этих желаний.
> 
> Я не могу думать над этим вопросом. Меня слишком сильно пугает УК РФ и мои предрассудки и страхи больше, чем жалость к этому человеку.


Хм... Намерение лишить жизни есть? Желание не лишать жизни есть?

----------


## Pavel

> Я не могу думать над этим вопросом. Меня слишком сильно пугает УК РФ и мои предрассудки и страхи больше, чем жалость к этому человеку.


Есть подозрение, что у Вас наличиствует намерение прекратить эти страхи и предрассудки... Можно получить хорошую практику в ОМОН, там все "для него", "для его блага", "во имя его процветания" и без предрассудков и страхов перед УК, как показывают последние события во Владивостоке.

----------


## Спокойный

Предлагаю мыслить в рамках наблюдаемого мира.
А то фантазии про ады заведут невесть куда.

----------

Ersh (23.12.2008)

----------


## Ersh

> Можно и так сказать. А можно сказать так, что ни чем так не дорожит живое существо, как собственной жизнью. Можно еще так сказать, ни перед чем так не трепещет живое существо, как перед собственной смертью. А дальше будда, справедливости ради, предлагает себя поставить на место трепещущего существа тех, кто об этом забывает. Цитата в этом треде уже есть.


Несомненно, весь тред этому и посвящен

----------


## ullu

> Они правильно говорят. Дело в том, что (хоть я и не Будда, но посмею за него сказать) Будда видит суть живого существа и не может не видеть, что для живого существа самой большой ценностью является его жизнь. По этой причине он не может его убить, не может посчитать его убийство благом для него же, не может в сравнении между физическим страданием и смертью выбрать для живого существа смерть как облегчение от физических или ментальных страданий.


Не для каждого живого существа самой большой ценностью является его жизнь.
Матери, например, часто готовы свою жизнь отдать за здоровье, жизнь или счастье своего ребенка.
Да в общем много случаев когда люди отдавали свою жизнь за то, что для них было важнее.
Или когда люди предпочитают лучше умереть, чем так жить.
Лично я была в такой ситуации, когда мне было так больно, что мне не хотелось жить. Если бы я знала что это невозможно прекратить, я бы точно попыталась бы себя убить. Такая жизнь мне была не нужна совсем и я за нее не цеплялась уж точно. Потому что когда я стала терять сознание и подумала что умираю я была очень счастлива в этот момент, что эта боль наконец прекратится. И мне было не страшно и не грустно . Мне было хорошо.
Так что не всегда для живых существ их жизнь это самая большая ценность.
и Будда не может этого не знать.

А живые существа много за что цепляются. Но это не значит, что то, за что они цепляются это благо.

----------

Sadhak (23.12.2008), Аньезка (23.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Хм... Намерение лишить жизни есть? Желание не лишать жизни есть?


Есть желание не лишать жизни. Но так же есть желание уменьшить страдания, а это можно сделать только лишив жизни.

----------


## Pavel

> Так что не всегда для живых существ их жизнь это самая большая ценность.
> и Будда не может этого не знать.
> 
> А живые существа много за что цепляются. Но это не значит, что то, за что они цепляются это благо.


Да, не всегда, только те, для кого это не так - уже не живут, а те для кого это так - только рассуждают о том, что им не дорога жизнь, но продолжают за нее цепляться под самыми различными предлогами. Пока нет никаких оснований предполагать, что рыба не ценит своей жизни более всего.

Благом для любого существа является то, что оно для себя благом считает, а именно отсутствие страдания. Если попытка отнять у цепляющегося за жизнь или "многое другое" существа то, за что оно цепляется вызывает у него страдания, то этот отъем не считается благом ни Буддой, ни цепляющимся. Если бы представления живого существа и Будды расходились бы в том, что является благом для живого существа, то учение Будды не было бы востребовано. А то, что не все действия живых существ ведут на самом деле к их благу, мы это видим, в частности и на примере с отрезанием головы рыбе из благих побуждений.

----------


## Pavel

> Предлагаю мыслить в рамках наблюдаемого мира.


Есть встречное предложение - говорить в рамках наблюдаемого большинством мира.

----------


## ullu

> Да, намерение и желание - это не одно и то же. Если не понимаете, то рассмотрите ситуацию, когда Вы сами расходитесь в намерении и желании по отношению к рыбе: желаете облегчить ее страдания, а намерены для этого ее убить.


Нет, это не намерение.
Намерений бывает два - для других и для себя.
Конечно может быть намерением называются и другие вещи, но на благость или не благость действия влияет для других это действие делается или для себя.
В вашем примере люди удовлетворяют свои желания. Убивают другого удовлетворяя свою привязанность к своему.
Вот если бы они действовали для других, то они никого не могли бы убить, потому что другие это все, и невозможно выбрать кого-то одного, а другого убить.



> Хирург попадет в ад в том случае, если его халатность, желание или намерение привели к гибели человека, т.е. стали причиной смерти человека.


Почему в этом случае намерение и желание важно, а в моем случае они не важны?

----------


## Спокойный

> Лично я была в такой ситуации, когда мне было так больно, что мне не хотелось жить. Если бы я знала что это невозможно прекратить, я бы точно попыталась бы себя убить. Такая жизнь мне была не нужна совсем и я за нее не цеплялась уж точно. Потому что когда я стала терять сознание и подумала что умираю я была очень счастлива в этот момент, что эта боль наконец прекратится. И мне было не страшно и не грустно . Мне было хорошо.


Я смотрю ты жива осталась. А допустим мимо тебя пробегала ещё одна Уллу тогда, посмотрела на тебя, как ты мучаешься, и решила тебя убить из своих представлений о сострадании. Прокомментируй такую ситуацию, плиз. Ты еще не померла, тебе хреново, а Уллу уже ножичком тебе по горлу норовит страдания облегчить.  :Cool: 

P.S. Ну и тема, так реально садюгой станешь походу.  :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> Есть встречное предложение - говорить в рамках наблюдаемого большинством мира.


Меньшинство можно не учитывать. Их и без нас вылечат.

----------


## ullu

> Да, не всегда, только те, для кого это не так - уже не живут, а те для кого это так - только рассуждают о том, что им не дорога жизнь, но продолжают за нее цепляться под самыми различными предлогами. Пока нет никаких оснований предполагать, что рыба не ценит своей жизни более всего.


Есть много людей, которые рисковали своей жизнью ради чего-то другого и остались живы. 
Про рыб - посмотрите на лосось, которая идет на нерест.



> Благом для любого существа является то, что оно для себя благом считает, а именно отсутствие страдания. 
> Если попытка отнять у цепляющегося за жизнь или "многое другое" существа то, за что оно цепляется вызывает у него страдания, то этот отъем не считается благом ни Буддой, ни цепляющимся.


А если наркотики отнять?

----------


## ullu

> Я смотрю ты жива осталась. А допустим мимо тебя пробегала ещё одна Уллу тогда, посмотрела на тебя, как ты мучаешься, и решила тебя убить из своих представлений о сострадании. Прокомментируй такую ситуацию, плиз. Ты еще не померла, тебе хреново, а Уллу уже ножичком тебе по горлу норовит страдания облегчить. 
> 
> P.S. Ну и тема, так реально садюгой станешь походу.


про это уже было сказано несколько раз.

----------

Аньезка (23.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Мы выясняли вообще то, с самого начала, ограничен ли Будда представлениями о добре и зле и страхом ухудшить собственную карму, или он может убить, если это будет необходимо для чьего-то блага.
> Я говорю что для Будды "чье-то благо" на первом месте.
> Мои оппоненты говорят, что для Будды на первом месте правило - не убивать.


Будда *не может* оказаться в такой ситуации, когда ему нужно убивать. Так же, как Будда *не может быть убит*. Это не под силу никому во вселенной. Максимум - Будду могут поранить. Это каноническое воззрение.

----------


## ullu

> Будда *не может* оказаться в такой ситуации, когда ему нужно убивать. Так же, как Будда *не может быть убит*. Это не под силу никому во вселенной. Максимум - Будду могут поранить. Это каноническое воззрение.


Мы *не это* выясняем.
Мы выясняем ограничен ли Будда правилом не убивать.

----------


## ullu

> Они правильно говорят.


Если они говорят правильно, то значит вы считаете,что Будда ограничен правилом - не убивать.
С какой целью он ограничен этим правилом? Для чего?

----------


## Топпер

> Мы *не это* выясняем.
> Мы выясняем ограничен ли Будда правилом не убивать.


Раз он не может оказаться в ситуации, когда ему может потребоваться кого-либо убивать, то и сделать он такого не может.

Если по-вашему может - приведите примеры.
Каноничное мнение таково, что Будда не убивает. Он преодолел сансару и у него нет нужды кого-либо убивать. Это и без него может сделать целая армия желающих. 
Высшее сострадание Будды - это изложение Дхаммы. Ничем иным Будда не занимался, если вы внимательно почитаете сутты, то сами это увидите. Никаких добиваний коров или рыб.

----------


## ullu

> Раз он не может оказаться в ситуации, когда ему может потребоваться кого-либо убивать, то и сделать он такого не может.


Не логично.
Если я не могу оказаться в ситуации, когда мне надо поливать голову водой, то это не значит, что я не могу полить голову водой.




> Каноничное мнение таково, что Будда не убивает. Он преодолел сансару и у него нет нужды кого-либо убивать. Это и без него может сделать целая армия желающих.


Мы говорим* не об этом*. Мы говорим о том, ограничен ли Будда правилом - не убивать. 
Отсутствие необходимости не означет, что он не может этого делать.

----------


## Топпер

> Не логично.
> Если я не могу оказаться в ситуации, когда мне надо поливать голову водой, то это не значит, что я не могу полить голову водой.


Вы, возможно, можете. Будда не может.  :Smilie: 
Ибо если нет нужды поливать голову, то зачем поливать?



> Мы говорим* не об этом*. Мы говорим о том, ограничен ли Будда правилом - не убивать. 
> Отсутствие необходимости не означет, что он не может этого делать.


Э-э-э нет. Мы говорим не об ограничении *правилом*. Мы говорим о том, убивает ли Будда. 
Изначально я попросил вас привести примеры, которые бы доказывали ваш посыл, что Будда может убивать. Пока вы таковых привести не смогли. В то время, как поведение Будды, описанное в Каноне говорит нам о том, что Будда никого не убивает. Не было таких случаев и нет в этом нужды. Будда, обладая всеведением, способен решить проблему без мокрухи.

----------


## ullu

> Вы, возможно, можете. Будда не может. 
> Ибо если нет нужды поливать голову, то зачем поливать?


Мы не говорим о том, что он делает, а говорим о том, что он может делать или не может делать.



> Э-э-э нет. Мы говорим не об ограничении *правилом*. Мы говорим о том, убивает ли Будда.


Нет :Smilie: 
Мы говорим о том, может ли Будда убивать если есть такая необходимость.



> Изначально я попросил вас привести примеры, которые бы доказывали ваш посыл, что Будда может убивать.


Я про примеры уже писала.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Истории известно одно рассечение кота.

----------


## GROM

> Чем они странные, тем что будут уменьшать страдания живых существ? 
> А если относительные страдания не имеют значения, то почему вдруг страдание от смерти стало иметь его?
> А страдание от боли почему-то не имеет значения.
> 
> Я вообще не об этом сострадании говорила.
> Лично я не готова посвятить свою жизнь работе на бойне. Мне хочется приятного.
> А бошку рыбе я отрезаю потому что незачем рыбе мучаться ещё плюс к тому, что ей и так умирать. Непонимаю от каких страданий тогда освобождать эту рыбу, если когда она реально страдает и можно её страдания уменьшить, то это не надо делать?


Улла ты правда режешь бошки рыбам?

----------


## Neroli

> Истории известно одно рассечение кота.


А кого в этой истории спасли и от чего?

----------


## Sadhak

> А вы не думайте, вы лучше делайте то, что говорил Будда
> 
> Цитата:
> 166. Пусть он не пренебрегает своим собственным благом,как бы ни было велико благо другого.
> Познав свое благо, пусть он будет привержен высшему благу. Дхп


Тут может быть несколько "благ" - свое, другого, высшее и под всеми ними может подразумеваться тут разное. Кроме того, сам Будда когда скормил свое тело тигрице явно не считал собственные заслуги, не боялся подпортить камму, не расчитывал сколько он мог бы еще намедитировать и как далеко продвинуться в собственном освобождении. Он просто полностью лишенный малейшей эгоистичной  мотивации предпочел отдать свое драгоценнейшее тело и рождение благу голодной тигрицы и ее тигрят. Что тут еще можно сказать, еще показательнее и чище пример едва ли возможно привести...
А мы все боимся как бы собственным благом не пренебречь...

----------


## Маруся

Мое мнение на эту тему совершенно неопределено - я не Будда и поэтому даже не могу предположить, как повел бы себя Будда в той или иной ситуации.
И вообще, убийство - достаточно тяжелая вещь.
Например, в 10 неблагих действий помимо убийства входит еще воровство и неправильное сексуальное поведение.
В связи с этим тредом вопрос: если Будда может убить, то он может украсть, если это будет для чьего-то блага?
А если может украсть, а убить не может, то в этом нет логики.
Есть еще пример Другпа Кюнлея, который себя вел нетрадиционно в сексуальном плане.
Если все это - неблагие деяния - то какая разница?

----------


## Pavel

> Если они говорят правильно, то значит вы считаете,что Будда ограничен правилом - не убивать.
> С какой целью он ограничен этим правилом? Для чего?


Ullu, искренне жаль, что Вы не читаете сутты (слова самого Будды), а обращаетесь лишь к поучениям учителей. В противном случае Вы бы не задавали такие вопросы и знали бы, что Будда разъяснял, что то, что для других правило (устав), то для будд образ жизни (образ мысли). В этом смысле Будда несомненно *ограничен в поступках* своими взглядами, образом мысли, представлениями о нравственности. 

Вы как-то тем или иным образом пытаетесь свести образ Будды к образу человека, неограниченного ничем, свободного в совершении любых поступков. Я бы предостерег от такого образа. Такой образ рушится детским вопросом: "Может ли Бог Всемогущий создать камень, который не сможет поднять сам?".

----------

Хайам (24.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, искренне жаль, что Вы не читаете сутты (слова самого Будды), а обращаетесь лишь к поучениям учителей. В противном случае Вы бы не задавали такие вопросы и знали бы, что Будда разъяснял, что то, что для других правило (устав), то для будд образ жизни (образ мысли). В этом смысле Будда несомненно ограничен своими взглядами, образом мысли, представлениями о нравственности.


Хм.
Мой вопрос был не - "как мне правильно изучать Дхарму ?" , а "с какой целью Будда ограничивает себя?"
.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, это не намерение.
> Намерений бывает два - для других и для себя.
> Конечно может быть намерением называются и другие вещи, но на благость или не благость действия влияет для других это действие делается или для себя.
> В вашем примере люди удовлетворяют свои желания. Убивают другого удовлетворяя свою привязанность к своему.
> Вот если бы они действовали для других, то они никого не могли бы убить, потому что другие это все, и невозможно выбрать кого-то одного, а другого убить.
> 
> Почему в этом случае намерение и желание важно, а в моем случае они не важны?


Ullu, это крайняя точка зрения о том, что намерений бывает только два. Она не верная. Вы правы, что намерениями называю гораздо больший спектр факторов, обусловливающих побуждения живого существа. Не стоит впадать в радикальный дуализм - либо черное, либо белое, третьего не дано. Вот и в Вашем случае, еще раз повторюсь, совершенно очевидно, что желание есть помочь рыбе, а намерение лишь отрезать ей голову, т.к. не видится Вами других путей решения проблемы и соответственно не возникает других намерений (побуждений к другим действиям). Бесспорно, что в этом случае намерения играют роль, но не ту, которую Вы ей отводите - не определяющую. 

Поймите, если бы намерения играли бы определяющую роль и являли бы собой исключительно два вида ("для себя" или "для других"), то омрачения бы вообще никакой роли не играли, а Учение сводилось бы к практике изобретения для любого поступка признаков, по которым он относился бы к намерению "для других". Это же очень просто, т.к. границы "Я" совершенно размыты. Там, где "Я", там же "Он", "Она", "Они", "Мы". Любой мой поступок всегда для "Него", "Ее", "Их", "Нас" и не бывает только для "Меня". А следовательно достаточно обрести понимание о том, что все мы находимся во взаимозависимом существовании, как сразу обретается понимание того, что люборй мой поступок, благой или неблагой, совершаются для всех, а не только для меня. Как и любой мой поступок для других - это всегда поступок для себя (ну вспомните хотя бы о камме своей..., он а Ваша или других?).

Но этого недостаточно, чтобы перестать совершать неблагие поступки и начать совершать благие, т.к. не хватает главного - ясного видения для различения блага и неблага при любом намерении (для других или для себя).

Деление же на "намерение для себя" и "намерение для других" - это крайне дуалистическое воззрение, основанное на примитивном представлении о том, что есть "Я" и есть "Другие", которые к этому "Я" имеют лишь косвенное отношение, отношение, связанное лишь с контактом. _Детство какое-то... Честное слово, Ullu, от Вас такого не ожидал. Такое впечатление, что продолжаю общаться с Иваном Раном._

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Хм.
> Мой вопрос был не - "как мне правильно изучать Дхарму ?" , а "с какой целью Будда ограничивает себя?"
> .


Ullu, Вы можете много рассуждать о целях, с которыми Вы отрезаете рыбе голову, но отрезаете Вы ее по той причине, что Вы имеете такие взгляды, убеждения, представления. Я готов услышать вопрос от Ивана Рана о о цели Будды в самоограничении, но не от буддиста, который не имеет права не отличать самоограничение с целью от действия согласно Дхамме (не "дхамме-уставу", а "дхамме-истине"). Это все становится уже не смешно.

----------

Хайам (24.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Но этого недостаточно, чтобы перестать совершать неблагие поступки и начать совершать благие, т.к. не хватает главного - ясного видения для различения блага и неблага при любом намерении (для других или для себя).


Что же , по вашему, разделяет действия на благие и неблагие?

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, Вы можете много рассуждать о целях, с которыми Вы отрезаете рыбе голову, но отрезаете Вы ее по той причине, что Вы имеете такие взгляды, убеждения, представления. Я готов услышать вопрос от Ивана Рана о о цели Будды в самоограничении, но не от буддиста, который не имеет права не отличать самоограничение с целью от действия согласно Дхамме (не "дхамме-уставу", а "дхамме-истине"). Это все становится уже не смешно.


Вы просто ответьте на вопрос. Почему это для вас каждый раз так сложно, просто ответить на вопрос, без лирических отступлений обо мне?
Я даже могу перефразировать, если хотите - с какой целью Будда действует согласно Дхарме?

----------


## Pavel

> Что же , по вашему, разделяет действия на благие и неблагие?


Результат. Если действие ведет к прекращению причин для возникновения страдания, то оно благое. Если действие ведет к зарождению причин для возникновения страдания, то оно неблагое.

Для возникновения страданий рыбы уже возникли причины. Ваша задача не создавать причин для возникновения страданий. Вы, убивая рыбу, создаете причины для возникновения Вашего страдания - дурную камму. Это ликбез буддизма.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), Хайам (24.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Вы просто ответьте на вопрос. Почему это для вас каждый раз так сложно, просто ответить на вопрос, без лирических отступлений обо мне?
> Я даже могу перефразировать, если хотите - с какой целью Будда действует согласно Дхарме?


На этот вопрос нельзя удовлетворительно ответить, т.к. в нем присутствует ложное утверждение о том, что Будда действует согласно Дхамме с некой целью. Если Вы считаете, что на этот вопрос можно ответить, то ответьте на аналогичный вопрос: почему слоны летают низко, а не парят высоко в небе, как орлы?

Я Вам уже ответил, что Будда совершает свои поступки не с целью, а в соответствии со своим знанием, которое считается высшим знанием Истины о прекращении страданий. Вы и я действуем в соответствии со своими представлениями об Истине о прекращении страданий, т.е. в соответствии с Вашей и моей каммой. Это ликбез буддизма - не Вам мне такие вопросы задавать, и не мне Вам разъяснять 4БИ.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008), Хайам (24.12.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...с какой целью Будда действует согласно Дхарме?


Будда и есть воплощение Дхаммы, поэтому Будда просто не может действовать не в согласии с Дхаммой.

----------


## ullu

> Результат. Если действие ведет к прекращению причин для возникновения страдания, то оно благое. Если действие ведет к зарождению причин для возникновения страдания, то оно неблагое.


Что же ведет к прекращению страдания согласно двенадцатизвенной цепи взаимозависимого возникновения?



> Для возникновения страданий рыбы уже возникли причины. Ваша задача не создавать причин для возникновения страданий. Вы, убивая рыбу, создаете причины для возникновения Вашего страдания - дурную камму. Это ликбез буддизма.


Мое страдание не зависит от внешних причин, а зависит только от состояния моего ума.

В моем уме нет такого качества как убийство. В нем есть качества сострадание ,безразличие и ненависть. 
От ненависти и безразличия я страдаю, от сострадания - освобождаюсь.

----------


## ullu

> Я Вам уже ответил, что Будда совершает свои поступки не с целью, а в соответствии со своим знанием, которое считается высшим знанием Истины о прекращении страданий. .


И зачем эта истина нужна?

----------


## ullu

> Будда и есть воплощение Дхаммы, поэтому Будда просто не может действовать не в согласии с Дхаммой.


Зачем нужна Дхарма?

----------


## Тацумоку

Действительно. Зачем нужен свет? С какой целью свет светит? Может ли свет не светить?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Будда *не может* оказаться в такой ситуации, когда ему нужно убивать. Так же, как Будда *не может быть убит*. Это не под силу никому во вселенной. Максимум - Будду могут поранить. Это каноническое воззрение.


Разрешите, пожалуйтса, вопрос:
А какже Сарипутта? (по моему его убили разбойники?)
У меня явно где-то пробел в понимании Архатства и его неотличие от Просветления Будды...
Спасибо.

----------


## Pavel

> В моем уме нет такого качества как убийство. В нем есть качества сострадание ,безразличие и ненависть.


Не сострадание, безразличие или ненависть являются факторами ума, порождающими причины для возникновения страданий, а пристрастия. Ваш ум пристрастен. Вашему уму свойственно заблуждаться, не видеть истину. По этой причине Вы не видите истинных мотивов своих поступков и даете своим поступкам не верную оценку, что непременно вернет Вас к ситуации возникновения причин для Вашего страдания. Вы так же в силу наличия у Вас пристрастий ошибаетесь в оценке того, что можно считать убийством, а что нельзя. Будучи привязанной к своему убеждению о том, что Вы ничем другим не руководствуетесь кроме как состраданием к рыбе, к своему убеждению, что природа страдания рыбы в испытываемой ей физической боли, к своему убеждению, что страдания могут классифицироваться по продолжительности во времени и с этой точки зрения быть одни предпочтительнее других, к своему убеждению, что нет других решений проблемы кроме как убить...., когда Вы прерываете мучительным образом ее жизнь, Вы неверно оцениваете свой поступок как благой по отношению к рыбе.

----------

Aleksey L. (25.12.2008), Хайам (24.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> И зачем эта истина нужна? Зачем нужна Дхарма?


Ullu, Вам надо выйти из состояния запальчивости, чтобы перестать "толочь воду в ступе". Истина о прекращении страданий нужна для того, чтобы достичь цели прекращения страданий.

Предлагаю сделать продолжительный перерыв.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Мы говорим* не об этом*. Мы говорим о том, ограничен ли Будда правилом - не убивать.





> Хм.
> Мой вопрос был не - "как мне правильно изучать Дхарму ?" , а "с какой целью Будда ограничивает себя?"
> .





> Я даже могу перефразировать, если хотите - с какой целью Будда действует согласно Дхарме?


Будда не ограничен правилами потому, что Дхамма это не правило. Это естественное течение. Это для нас (для тех, к кому относится), неразумных, приходится придерживаться ей как правилу. А для него это "естественное течение", а не ограничение себя "туда поплыву, туда не поплыву". Он не убъет ни в какой ситуации. Это естественно.




> Что же , по вашему, разделяет действия на благие и неблагие?


Результат...

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Книга "ДРЕВНИЙ ПУТЬ, БЕЛЫЕ ОБЛАКА, По следам Будды".

Глава 51 Описывает встречу Будды с группой детей, мучавших краба (Метта Сутта (Sn I,8)). Правда, я не нашел оригинал этой сутты или перевод, и не могу говорить о достоверности подробностей, изложенных в книге, отрывок из которой привожу ниже:

На следующее утро, когда бхикшу пошли на сбор подаяния, они встретили группу детей, играющих возле рисового поля. Дети поймали краба. Один из мальчиков держал его кончиками пальцев. Другой рукой он оторвал одну из клешней краба. Дети хлопали в ладоши и кричали. Мальчик оторвал у краба и вторую клешню. Затем он одну за другой оторвал ноги краба. Он бросил краба на землю и поймал еще одного.
Когда дети увидели, что подошел Будда с бхикшу, они склонили головы, но затем вновь принялись мучить краба. Будда приказал детям прекратить это ужасное занятие. Он сказал:
— Дети, если кто-нибудь оторвет вам ногу или руку, причинит ли он боль?
— Да, Учитель, — отвечали дети.
— Знаете ли вы, что краб испытывает боль так же, как и вы?
Дети ничего не ответили.
Будда продолжал:
— Краб ест и пьет так же, как и вы. У него есть родители, братья и сестры. Когда вы причиняете ему страдания, вы причиняете страдания и его семье. Думайте о том, что вы делаете.
Дети, казалось, были смущены своим поступком. Увидев, что и другие жители деревни собираются вокруг посмотреть, о чем он говорит с детьми, Будда использовал возможность, чтобы дать урок сострадания.
Он сказал:
— Каждое живое существо заслуживает безопасности и благополучия. Мы должны защищать жизнь и приносить радость другим. Все живые существа, и маленькие, и большие, и двуногие, и четвероногие, плавающие или летающие, имеют право на жизнь. Мы не должны причинять вред другим живым существам или убивать их. Мы должны защищать жизнь.
— Дети, так же, как мать любит и защищает своего единственного ребенка, даже с риском для собственной жизни, мы должны открыть сердца для защиты всех живых существ. Наша любовь должна окружать каждое живое существо вверху, внизу, внутри, снаружи и вокруг нас. Днем и ночью, двигаясь или пребывая на одном месте, сидя или лежа, помните об этой любви.
Будда попросил детей освободить краба, пойманного ими. Затем он сказал всем:
— Медитация любви приносит счастье, прежде всего, тому, кто практикует ее. Вы лучше спите и просыпаетесь спокойно, у вас нет ночных кошмаров, вы не испытываете беспокойства или печали и защищены всеми и всем вокруг вас. Люди и существа, которым вы отдаете любовь и сострадание, приносят вам великую радость, и постепенно страдания оставляют их.

Ullu, Будда тут и словом не обмолвился детям о том, что первого (уже безногого) краба надлежит как можно скорее добить. И своим спутникам он не показал знаками за спиной, что, мол, добейте краба скорее, но тихо, а то ведь они дети и не поймут такого благого порыва.

Также заметте, что Будда не сказал своим ученикам, что теперь надлежит "помочь" бедному крабу и прихлопнуть того булыжником помассивнее, да по скорее.

Если же Вы все-таки допустите хоть "краешком ума", что сутта может и не все содержать, и что Будда под тем или иным предлогом мог отлучится "на минутку", вернуться туда и незаметно для всех прихлопнуть-таки бедное существо, сберегая это свое тайное учение для будущих практиков высших колесниц, то мой Вам совет... подумайте сперва, может ли Будда плакать, мучится, если у него на глазах будут истязать, очень страшно истязать животных? Или еще того хлеще... Будет ли он испытывать *страдание, муки*, все то, что вызывает в нас *нестерпимую боль*, заглушить которую мы стремимся как можно скорее, добив умирающее существо окончательно.

У меня есть не только представления ситуации, которую Вы описываете. У меня есть ее прямое знание. Чуть больше года назад я стоял над своим любимейшим котом, который  упал (из-за моей невнимательности) из окна (высоко-о-о...) Умолчу в каком он был состоянии и *сколько* провел в жутких муках. Я звонил в клиники, чтобы приехали и его усыпили. Но средств, что у меня были (и у семьи), даже на это не хватало. Я отчетливо помню свою мысль, даже намерение, что лучше взять кирпич и добить бедное существо, муки его были  невыносимы   (я был в жутчайшем отчаянии, стыдно даже описывать, не по-мужски - мягко сказано). Благо было кому мне сказать: "Ты что?...". Умер он сам. Сейчас, год спустя проанализировав свое состояние, я могу *точно* сказать, что тогда моя "забота", какой бы оправданной она мне тогда не казалась, основывалось на стремлении заглушить дикую, невыносимую боль внутри меня, а не только моего любимейшего кота. Тогда я думал, ощущал даже, что это чтобы облегчить его страдания. Теперь, в нормальном состоянии ума, вижу, что причиной первому, основополагающему импульсу, была *моя* боль. Боль в других ищет способов лечения и ее облегчения, но не прекращение таким радикальным, даже фатальным методом. Мое понимание Просветления, Ниббаны, Дхаммы подсказывает мне, что Будда на моем месте грустно, но спокойно, смотрел бы на все мучения. Без слез и отчаяния. Без боли... Сострадание Просветленного не есть dukha.

Правда вопрос об усыплении для меня пока открыт. Например, будет ли благим действием подать умоляющему, умирающему в страшным муках человеку, шприц с веществом, которое притупит боль и принесет смерть на много часов раньше? А не дать шприц, проигнорировать - разве это благо? А если он не может попросить, находясь уже в агонии? Как бы поступил Будда?..

Как бы это дико и неприемлемо для меня самого не звучало, но внутри мне "что-то" подсказывает, что просящему он сначала бы рассказал, почему нужно принять смерть такой, какая она есть, причины для которой уже созрели (это будет тем утешением, которое не принесет ни одно лекарство), а только потом подал бы шприц на усмотрение умирающего, не отказав в просьбе. Тогда как на того, кто не мог попросить, смотрел бы с грустной, понимающей безмятежностью. Но не ускорил бы его смерть.

Конечно, это только мои фантазии, но не из мозга они исходят. Не в нем это понимание...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> (...) с какой целью Будда действует согласно Дхарме?





> И зачем эта истина нужна?





> Зачем нужна Дхарма?


Ullu. Понятно, что Вы хотите услышать "для прекращения страданий", но это не совсем так, потому что прекращение страданий это не функция Дхаммы. Это ее качество. Название ему - Чистота. У нее нет смысла и нет той "нужности", которой Вы ее хотите наделить. "Нужность" Дхаммы может быть только внутри нас. В самой Дхамме "нужности" нет, и потому ее не нужно навязывать и оправдывать ей убийство во благо. Например так.




> Проходя через мостик, учитель столкнул мальчика в бурную горную реку...
> Ученик закричал: "Учитель, Вы будете утверждать, что и это - хорошо?!!"
> Учитель ответил: "Да. Из этого мальчика вырос бы убийца, который держал бы в страхе всю округу. И мать страдала бы гораздо больше, чем будет страдать сейчас, узнав о его смерти".


Этот эпизод прекрасно иллюстрирует мотивацию убийства: "Это я не ради себя! Это Дхамма такая! Ведь ради общего блага следует исходить, а не из своего. Хотят они того или нет - не важно!  Они ведь глупые все. Себя не пощажу, но всем угожу! Уж ради Дхаммы-то не поскуплюсь! Я ради нее даже забыть о ней родимой готов! И убить, если надо! Не для себя ведь, для них, неразумных, стараюсь. Они ведь счастья своего не видят. Я ведь потом еще и *УЧИТЬ* этой Дхамме возьмусь всех до самого распоследнего существа, до самого их освобождения! Пока существует Сансара! Не жалея себя!". И других... Так убивают Дхамму в себе, потому что слушают свой омраченный разум. А потом еще и учат ей. А особо продвинутые еще и следуют. Так вырождается Учение.

Но, Ullu. Сам Татхагата оставил нам завет, напоминание, что в нем достойно восхваления мирским человеком:

(Брахмаджала сутта )
*... Столь незначительно, монахи, столь ничтожно и связано лишь с нравственностью то, что способен произнести мирской человек, произнося хвалу Татхагате, что же это такое, монахи, – столь незначительное, столь ничтожное и связанное лишь с нравственностью, что способен произнести мирской человек, произнося хвалу Татхагате?
8. "Отказавшись уничтожать живое, избегая уничтожать живое, отшельник Готама без палки и без оружия, скромный, полный сострадания, пребывает в доброте и сочувствии ко всем живым существам" – вот что, монахи, способен произнести мирской человек, произнося хвалу Татхагате. ...*

----------

Zom (24.12.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.12.2008), Спокойный (24.12.2008), Хайам (24.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, про рыб. По поводу того, испытывает ли рыба боль, мнение ученых расходится. Согласно исследованиям, болевые рецепторы у них есть, но в мозге нет неокортекса, который отвечает за переживание боли. Человек с поврежденным неокортексом реагирует на боль рефлекторно, но не чувствует её. 
http://www.rybak-rybaka.ru/articles/a3_250904.shtml



> Центральный пункт в теории Розе состоит в том, что мозг рыб полностью лишен неокортекса, и, соответственно, им просто нечем ощущать боль. Таким образом, сам по себе факт наличия у рыб "специальных нервных окончаний", о которых говорит Линн Снеддон, совершенно не означает, что они реально ощущают боль. Поведенческие реакции рыб на болевые воздействия, в том числе и сопротивление рыбы, попавшейся на крючок, Розе объясняет рефлекторным поведением, вызванным теми же механизмами, что и бегство от хищника или другой опасности, а вовсе не болью в нашем, человеческом понимании.


*Если предположить*, что рыба не чувствует боли, то получается странная картина. Уллу приходит в гости, где чистят живую рыбу, которой не больно, приписывает ей болевые ощущения, которые бы в этой ситуации испытывала она сама, мочит её, чтобы избавить рыбу от боли, которую та и так не чувствует.
Ммм...
Самое удивительное, что такое вполне возможно.
Тань, ты что думаешь на этот счет?

----------


## Zom

> Кстати, про рыб. По поводу того, испытывает ли рыба боль, мнение ученых расходится. Согласно исследованиям, болевые рецепторы у них есть, но в мозге нет неокортекса, который отвечает за переживание боли. Человек с поврежденным неокортексом реагирует на боль рефлекторно, но не чувствует её. 
> http://www.rybak-rybaka.ru/articles/a3_250904.shtml


Угу, на сайте о рыбалке я думаю ещё и не такие статьи можно встретить.

Давайте-ка лучше вернёмся к Дхамме, и посмотрим, разрешал ли Будда убивать рыбу, потому что она всё равно не чувствует боли..

И ещё отмечу - ваша карма накапливается не потому, что рыба чувствует боль или же её не чувствует.
Карма начинает формираться уже в момент самой мысли об убийстве. И это УЖЕ принесёт свои плоды в обязательном порядке.

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, Вам надо выйти из состояния запальчивости, чтобы перестать "толочь воду в ступе". Истина о прекращении страданий нужна для того, чтобы достичь цели прекращения страданий.
> .


Если Будда отказывается совершать действия, которые приведут к прекращению страдания, то он отступает от Дхармы?

----------


## ullu

> Не сострадание, безразличие или ненависть являются факторами ума, порождающими причины для возникновения страданий, а пристрастия.


Пристрастия нету в 12ти звенной цепи.

----------


## ullu

> Тань, ты что думаешь на этот счет?


Я думаю что ты не можешь сказать больно рыбе или нет, так же ты не можешь сказать боится она умереть или не боится.
Ты вообще не можешь сказать страдает она от чего-то или нет. 
Может она как наожка у табуретки - не страдает, не боится, не чувствует боли.
Какие тогда проблемы с тем, что бы ей отрезать голову и съесть?

----------


## Neroli

> Давайте-ка лучше вернёмся к Дхамме, и посмотрим, разрешал ли Будда убивать рыбу, потому что она всё равно не чувствует боли..


Zom, а вы знаете почему мы про рыбу то говорим?

----------


## ullu

> Ullu. Понятно, что Вы хотите услышать "для прекращения страданий", но это не совсем так, потому что прекращение страданий это не функция Дхаммы. Это ее качество. Название ему - Чистота. У нее нет смысла и нет той "нужности", которой Вы ее хотите наделить. "Нужность" Дхаммы может быть только внутри нас. В самой Дхамме "нужности" нет, и потому ее не нужно навязывать и оправдывать ей убийство во благо. Например так.


Я могу поставить вопрос по другому. что бы вам было понятнее.
Без чего Дхарма перестает быть Дхармой?
Если Дхарма не прекращает страданий, то это Дхарма? 
Если Будда отказывается совершать действия, приводящие к прекращению страданий, то он отсупает от Дхармы?
Если для прекращения страданий надо убить, то Будда убьет или отступит от Дхармы?

----------


## Neroli

> Я думаю что ты не можешь сказать больно рыбе или нет, так же ты не можешь сказать боится она умереть или не боится.
> Ты вообще не можешь сказать страдает она от чего-то или нет. 
> Может она как наожка у табуретки - не страдает, не боится, не чувствует боли.
> Какие тогда проблемы с тем, что бы ей отрезать голову и съесть?


Ни ты, ни я не знаем, что чувствует в тот момент рыба. Может действительно никакой боли. Может для нее лучше было бы, если бы ты отняла ее у поторошителя и выпустила в пруд, медленно, спокойно и безболезненно умереть. А ты действуешь исходя из своего представления о благе и отрезаешь ей бошку, а ей может лучше с бошкой было бы. Откуда тебе знать?

И почему все решили, что если я говорю о бесчуственности рыбы, то значит я говорю о том что её можно убивать? Мне с самого начала идея убийства, даже в исключительных обстоятельствах, как не нравилась, так и не нравится. Убийство отстается убийством.
Я хотела сказать, что возможно мы приписываем рыбам то, чего у них нет. И мочим их за это из сострадания.

Вот если человека разрубить пополам, он помучается и умрет. А если червяка разрубить, то это будет два червяка, и оба жить хотят. Нелепо будет, руководствуясь представлением о человеке, замочить обоих, чтобы избавить от страданий. 
Или нормально?

----------

Aleksey L. (25.12.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

> Я могу поставить вопрос по другому. что бы вам было понятнее.
> Без чего Дхарма перестает быть Дхармой?
> Если Дхарма не прекращает страданий, то это Дхарма? 
> Если Будда отказывается совершать действия, приводящие к прекращению страданий, то он отсупает от Дхармы?
> Если для прекращения страданий надо убить, то Будда убьет или отступит от Дхармы?


А что вы скажете, если придя к врачу с жалобой на постоянные головные боли, услышите в ответ всю эту цепь "логических" рассуждений  с заменой слов "Будда" на "врач", а "Дхарма" на "медицина" с последующим выводом, что врачебный долг и клятва Гиппократа просто обязывают его прекратить ваши страдания так упорно предлагаемым вами способом. 
Останется ли такой "врач" врачом? Или вы посчитаете его шарлатаном, сумасшедшим, убийцей и т.д. без всяких оправданий?
И кстати, почему же подчёркивается столь большая важность *жизни* для достижения Освобождения?

----------


## Спокойный

> Я могу поставить вопрос по другому. что бы вам было понятнее.
> Без чего Дхарма перестает быть Дхармой?
> Если Дхарма не прекращает страданий, то это Дхарма? 
> Если Будда отказывается совершать действия, приводящие к прекращению страданий, то он отсупает от Дхармы?
> Если для прекращения страданий надо убить, то Будда убьет или отступит от Дхармы?


Ты что-то совсем сама себе противоречишь.
Все твои рассуждения базируются на том, что существует такая штука как _карма_, и существует такая штука как _перерождения_. Так вот именно с этой позиции лишать жизни живое существо в тот момент, когда оно переживает страдание совершенно бессмысленно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Без чего Дхарма перестает быть Дхармой?


Без самой себя.




> Если Дхарма не прекращает страданий, то это Дхарма?


Не истинная Дхамма.




> Если Будда отказывается совершать действия, приводящие к прекращению страданий, то он отсупает от Дхармы?


Будда всегда прекращает страдания, именно потому, что поступает от Дхаммы.




> Если для прекращения страданий надо убить, то Будда убьет или отступит от Дхармы?


Вот где сыр-бор у Вас в голове... Будда не отступит от Дхаммы. Потому и не убъет. Убивать, следуя Дхамме, невозможно. Также, каки и идти налево, чтобы оказаться справа.

P.S. Кстати, перечитывая свой пост про кота (переборщил, конечно), должен сделать пометку: тогда мое понимание Дхаммы и, соответственно, мысли и действия, поведение, были другими. Сейчас я допускаю (для себя) лишь облегчения страданий умирающему животному путем введения не усыпляющего средства, но притупляющего боль.

----------


## ullu

> Вот где сыр-бор у Вас в голове... Будда не отступит от Дхаммы. Потому и не убъет. Убивать, следуя Дхамме, невозможно. Также, каки и идти налево, чтобы оказаться справа.


Почему невозможно?
Чем убийство противоречит Дхарме?

----------


## ullu

> Так вот именно с этой позиции лишать жизни живое существо в тот момент, когда оно переживает страдание совершенно бессмысленно.


Почему?

----------


## ullu

> А что вы скажете, если придя к врачу с жалобой на постоянные головные боли, услышите в ответ всю эту цепь "логических" рассуждений  с заменой слов "Будда" на "врач", а "Дхарма" на "медицина" с последующим выводом, что врачебный долг и клятва Гиппократа просто обязывают его прекратить ваши страдания так упорно предлагаемым вами способом. 
> Останется ли такой "врач" врачом? Или вы посчитаете его шарлатаном, сумасшедшим, убийцей и т.д. без всяких оправданий?


Этот пример не соотвествует ситуации, которую мы разбираем. Извините.
1. Здесь человек, для него есть другие возможности.
2. Головная боль не такое уж большое страдание и её можно вылечить.




> И кстати, почему же подчёркивается столь большая важность *жизни* для достижения Освобождения?


Не жизни, а человеческого рождения.
Потому что у человека есть возможность изучать и практиковать Дхарму, в отличие от существ трех низших миров, животных в том числе.

----------


## ullu

> Ни ты, ни я не знаем, что чувствует в тот момент рыба. Может действительно никакой боли. Может для нее лучше было бы, если бы ты отняла ее у поторошителя и выпустила в пруд, медленно, спокойно и безболезненно умереть. А ты действуешь исходя из своего представления о благе и отрезаешь ей бошку, а ей может лучше с бошкой было бы. Откуда тебе знать?


Если она не чувствует боли, то она не чувствует боли от отрезания головы тоже.



> И почему все решили, что если я говорю о бесчуственности рыбы, то значит я говорю о том что её можно убивать?


А почему её нельзя убивать, раз мы не знаем нужна ей вообще эта жизнь или нет?
Может она ей ненужна, она ждет только когда же её убьют, а ты лишаешь её этого не убивая её?
мы об этом тоже ничего не знаем .

----------


## Эдуард

ДХАММАПАДА
X. Глава о наказании
129. Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти – 	129. Sabbe tasanti daṇḍassa, sabbe bhāyanti maccuno; 
поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.150 	Attānaṃ upamaṃ katvā, na haneyya na ghātaye. 

130. Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех – 	130. Sabbe tasanti daṇḍassa, sabbesaṃ jīvitaṃ piyaṃ; 
поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.

----------


## ullu

> ДХАММАПАДА
> X. Глава о наказании
> 129. Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти – 	129. Sabbe tasanti daṇḍassa, sabbe bhāyanti maccuno; 
> поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.150 	Attānaṃ upamaṃ katvā, na haneyya na ghātaye. 
> 
> 130. Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех – 	130. Sabbe tasanti daṇḍassa, sabbesaṃ jīvitaṃ piyaṃ; 
> поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.


Я  поставила. Ага.
Если бы с меня снимали кожу живьем, перед тем, как отрезать голову , то я была бы очень благодарна тому человеку, который меня быстро убил бы в этот момент.

----------

Аньезка (24.12.2008)

----------


## Эдуард

Ну  ullu есть  ещё  вариант
например  заменить быстрое  убиение   попыткой  помочь  освободится, типа  развязать  веревку ,дать  ногой  в  ухо  Вашим  мучителям
и т.д. зачем  быстро  убивать.

----------


## Neroli

> А почему её нельзя убивать, раз мы не знаем нужна ей вообще эта жизнь или нет?
> Может она ей ненужна, она ждет только когда же её убьют, а ты лишаешь её этого не убивая её?
> мы об этом тоже ничего не знаем .


Ну вот, а раз ничего не знаем, то давай будем слушать Будду. Будда сказал, что убийство неблагое деяние. Значит низзя. Не веришь Будде?




> Если бы с меня снимали кожу живьем, перед тем, как отрезать голову , то я была бы очень благодарна тому человеку, который меня быстро убил бы в этот момент.


Если бы с меня снимали кожу живьем, я была бы очень благодарна тому человеку, который стукнет чем-нить моих мучителей, даст мне обезболивающее и свезет в больничку. 
Чего тебе так жить то не хочется?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Ну  ullu есть  ещё  вариант
> например  заменить быстрое  убиение   попыткой  помочь  освободится, типа  развязать  веревку ,дать  ногой  в  ухо  Вашим  мучителям
> и т.д. зачем  быстро  убивать.


Да, это конечно было бы здорово. Но хотя бы убил бы быстро, и за то спасибо.

----------


## ullu

> Ну вот, а раз ничего не знаем, то давай будем слушать Будду. Будда сказал, что убийство неблагое деяние. Значит низзя. Не веришь Будде?


Верю, и ещё верю обетам бодхисаттвы тоже.



> Если бы с меня снимали кожу живьем, я была бы очень благодарна тому человеку, который стукнет чем-нить моих мучителей, даст мне обезболивающее и свезет в больничку. 
> Чего тебе так жить то не хочется?


Для этого мне надо иметь сильно благую карму, что бы мне так кто-то помогал.
А моя карма быть убитой, зверским образом причем. И если кто-то облегчит мне эти страдания хотя бы избавив от мучений перед смертью, то я буду благодарна.

И если человек не в состоянии накормить своим телом голодную тигрицу, то чего ж ему теперь и место в транспорте не уступать что ли, если он в состоянии делать только это?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Вы правы Уллу, быстрая смерть - хорошая смерть

----------


## Спокойный

ullu, а этому тебя какой-то Учитель научил? Спрашиваю, потому что тот, кто такому учил сейчас в тюрьме сидит в Японии. Ещё один появился, или ты прониклась аумовской литературой? :-)

Кстати, а что мы всё о боли да о боли. Вон, Асахара приказал своим ученикам убить одного адвоката, который в СМИ говорил негативно про АУМ. Мотивация простая - чтобы он не накапливал плохую карму, говоря гадости про Дхарму. Причём, он и на самом деле совершенно искренне так думал, вот как ты сейчас про рыбку. Ты готова сделать этот следующий шаг? 

Вон, Кураев карму накапливает оченна плохую...  :-)

----------

Neroli (25.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Вы правы Уллу, быстрая смерть - хорошая смерть


Ну это тоже не аксиома, конечно.
И тоже зависит от обстоятельств и от того, кто умирает.

----------


## ullu

> Ты готова сделать этот следующий шаг?


Если рыба, которую собираются съесть, перед смертью начнет говорить гадости про Дхарму, конечно я постараюсь её переубедить.

----------

Аньезка (25.12.2008)

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Ну это тоже не аксиома, конечно.
> И тоже зависит от обстоятельств и от того, кто умирает.


Прошу прощения, почему-то вспомнил анекдот про весло и Ржевского......

----------


## ullu

> Прошу прощения, почему-то вспомнил анекдот про весло и Ржевского......


Я не знаю этот анекдот

----------


## Спокойный

> Если рыба, которую собираются съесть, перед смертью начнет говорить гадости про Дхарму, конечно я постараюсь её переубедить.


Ненененене, так не пойдёт. Ты элементарно ушла от ответа. А так нельзя, ты же практик, тебе нельзя лукавить. Так что ответь, ты на людей тоже переносишь этот принцип, что можно убить сейчас, чтобы потом не сделал хуже себе человек?

----------

Neroli (25.12.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Пристрастия нету в 12ти звенной цепи.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Я не знаю этот анекдот


Это доказывает, что Вы - приличная интеллигентная девушка  :Kiss:

----------


## ullu

> Ненененене, так не пойдёт. Ты элементарно ушла от ответа. А так нельзя, ты же практик, тебе нельзя лукавить. Так что ответь, ты на людей тоже переносишь этот принцип, что можно убить сейчас, чтобы потом не сделал хуже себе человек?


Я на это уже отвечала много раз в этой теме.

----------


## Спокойный

> Я на это уже отвечала много раз в этой теме.


Я не тема. Мне не отвечала. Ты на людей тоже этот принцип переносишь, что можно убить человека, если иначе он сделает хуже себе и другим?

*Да* или *нет*?

----------

Neroli (25.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Я не тема. Мне не отвечала. Ты на людей тоже этот принцип переносишь, что можно убить человека, если иначе он сделает хуже себе и другим?
> 
> *Да* или *нет*?


Да, если обстоятельства идеальны.

Про идеальные обстоятельства это что бы ты не приставал ко мне с Асахарой. Потому что про Асахару и подобную ситуацию мы уже выясняли в этом треде.

----------


## Спокойный

> если обстоятельства идеальны.


Это что значит?

----------


## ullu

> Это что значит?


Это значит что надо обладать ясностью и точно  знать, что человек принесет себе больший вред, чем принесет его убийство.
Надо что бы эту ситуацию невозможно было изменить другим способом.
И что бы собственная мотивация была идеально чистой.

----------


## Спокойный

> Это значит что надо обладать ясностью и точно  знать, что человек принесет себе больший вред, чем принесет его убийство.
> Надо что бы эту ситуацию невозможно было изменить другим способом.
> И что бы собственная мотивация была идеально чистой.


А ты сейчас обладаешь ясностью?

----------


## ullu

> А ты сейчас обладаешь ясностью?


Ясностью, позволяющей видеть последствия действий людей - нет.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ясностью, позволяющей видеть последствия действий людей - нет.


Но рыб - да. Так получается?

----------

Neroli (25.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Но рыб - да. Так получается?


Рыба в другой ситуации. Она не совершает действий, которые надо предотвратить и поэтому её убить.
Она находится в ситуации, которая кроме мучений не приносит ей больше ничего и закончится для нее смертью.
Мозгами, позволяющими мне это понять, я в какой-то мере обладаю, да.

----------

Аньезка (25.12.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

licence to kill - круто, да 

если принять буддийское воззрение абхидхармы (согласно Джамген Конгтрулу), у каждого человека есть тело, обладающее тремя мирами и населенное несчислимыми живыми клеточками-мирами, то последняя глупость - давать доступ внутрь убийце (не важно какова у него мотивация, согласно каким-либо воззрениям он руководствуется). 

потому что вскоре все ваши миры заполнятся "счастливыми" отпрысками этих убийц, поглотивших земли-миры под предлогом "дхармы". вобщем, развод это. 

лучшая карма - вообще с буддизмами дел не иметь, опираясь на внутреннего советчика. и не дай бог попасть под нож мясника. бадро для дураков. обман.

----------

Neroli (25.12.2008), Pavel (25.12.2008)

----------


## Milord

:Smilie: 


> Рыба в другой ситуации. Она не совершает действий, которые надо предотвратить и поэтому её убить.
> Она находится в ситуации, которая кроме мучений не приносит ей больше ничего и закончится для нее смертью.
> Мозгами, позволяющими мне это понять, я в какой-то мере обладаю, да.


Прошу прощения, но хочется привести метафорический пример-вопрос.

ullu, а если представить ситауцию, что для рыбы создались условия, когда ей нужно очистить свою карму - страданием, конечно. И вот она, значит, такая страдает себе, очищается, и тут вы ее - хдышь! И насмерть! 
И ее карма, такая: "Ну еее-мое!!!" Теперь снова рождайся рыбой, снова на стол, снова страдать... вернее дострадать то что, добрая ullu прервала...".

Ну вот разве не может быть такого варианта?  :Wink: 

Не хотелось бы чтобы этот вопрос стал причиной споров или даже плохого настроения. Если почувствуйте такие эмоции - пропустите его.  :Smilie:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.12.2008), Спокойный (25.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> Рыба в другой ситуации. Она не совершает действий, которые надо предотвратить и поэтому её убить.
> Она находится в ситуации, которая кроме мучений не приносит ей больше ничего и закончится для нее смертью.
> Мозгами, позволяющими мне это понять, я в какой-то мере обладаю, да.


Почему это чтобы про людей что-то решать тебе нужна "ясность", а про рыб ты довольствуешься собственными фантазиями?

----------

Neroli (25.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Этот пример не соотвествует ситуации, которую мы разбираем. Извините.
> 1. Здесь человек, для него есть другие возможности.


У разных людей - разные возможности. Про некоторых можно сказать, что у них нет никаких возможностей, кроме как возможностей дикого животного. Про некоторых можно сказать, что уж лучше бы они имели только возможности дикого животного, а не человека.



> 2. Головная боль не такое уж большое страдание и её можно вылечить.


У головной боли бывают разные причины. Не все они излечимы современными медицинскими методами. Однако, хочется обратить внимание на другое, на то, что головную боль может вылечить тот, кто умеет лечить головную боль. Хирургичческая практика - не лучший метод для поиска средств лечения головной боли.

*Для того, чтобы научиться лечить, надо быть глубоко убежденным человеком в том, что любая боль излечима и нет случаев, когда боль не лечится, а уничтожается физически, а любое незнание метода лечения - это всего-лишь незнание, а не неизлечимый случай.*




> Не жизни, а человеческого рождения.
> Потому что у человека есть возможность изучать и практиковать Дхарму, в отличие от существ трех низших миров, животных в том числе.


Кто только и что не называет "практикой Дхармы" и именно в этом видит ценность собственной жизни. Про некоторых хочется сказать, уж лучше бы он не знали такого слова "Дхарма".

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> ullu, а если представить ситауцию, что для рыбы создались условия, когда ей 
> нужно очистить свою карму - страданием, конечно.


Но ведь карма страданием не очищается, вот в чем проблема то.
Одна карма исчерпывается. Но во время страдания вновь накапливается другая карма, негативная.
Ведь рыба не умеет работать со своими эмоциями.

----------

Аньезка (25.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Почему это чтобы про людей что-то решать тебе нужна "ясность", а про рыб ты довольствуешься собственными фантазиями?


Почему это реальная ситуация стала фантазией?

----------

Аньезка (25.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> Но ведь карма страданием не очищается, вот в чем проблема то.
> Одна карма исчерпывается. Но во время страдания вновь накапливается другая карма, негативная.
> Ведь рыба не умеет работать со своими эмоциями.


И? И чем ей поможет то, что ты ей отпилишь бошку?

----------


## ullu

> У разных людей - разные возможности.".


По крайней мере у людей есть потенциальная возможность слушать и понять.

----------


## Спокойный

> Почему это реальная ситуация стала фантазией?


Потому что раз у тебя нет ясности, то ты не можешь знать что там у рыбы как. И твои решения на её счёт это плод просто умственных спекуляций.
Только когда речь про плохую карму Кураева идёт  :Big Grin: , тебе как-то это становится понятно, а с рыбами что-то застит глаза.

----------

Neroli (25.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> И? И чем ей поможет то, что ты ей отпилишь бошку?


Не будет мучаться перед смертью.

----------


## ullu

> Потому что раз у тебя нет ясности, то ты не можешь знать что там у рыбы как. И твои решения на её счёт это плод просто умственных спекуляций.
> Только когда речь про плохую карму Кураева идёт , тебе как-то это становится понятно, а с рыбами что-то застит глаза.


Это демагогия, прости конечно. 
Если животное случайно ошпарится кипятком, то ты приложишь к месту ожога лекарство. А не будешь ждать ясности и размышлять на тему умственных спекуляций.
Или может будешь?

----------


## Milord

> Но ведь карма страданием не очищается, вот в чем проблема то.
> Одна карма исчерпывается. Но во время страдания вновь накапливается другая карма, негативная.
> Ведь рыба не умеет работать со своими эмоциями.
> 
> >>> И? И чем ей поможет то, что ты ей отпилишь бошку? 
> 
> Не будет мучаться перед смертью.


Но карма-то ее никуда не денется... отсрадать ей придется. И теперь судя по всему, не только ей.

Что-то я как-то не вижу обоснования для форсированного убийства в данном случае. Не то чтобы совсем, но стремно как-то -- мы же не на столько всевидящи, чтобы знать что на самом деле происходит...
В общем я бы побоялся... честно.  :Smilie: 

А вообще если бы я увидел ситауцию, где чел разделывает по-живому рыбу, когда я зашел на кухню в гостях, то я бы, наверное, сказал что-то типа:
-- Слыш, друг, назад-то понятно, дороги нет -- отпустить ее некуда, так хоть не издевайся -- мочи сразу, а уж потом глумись над трупом.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> Не будет мучаться перед смертью.


Ну и всё. Причём тогда здесь буддизм, сострадание, карма, бодхичитта, и т.п.? Просто ты лично представила себя в шкуре рыбы, прониклась (а на самом-то деле сама себе создала это ощущение в сознании) как рыба страдает, тебе стало некомфортно от этого своего личного внутреннего переживания, ты стала искать способ от него избавиться, и не нашла ничего лучше, как уничтожить объект, спровоцировавший твою хрупкую психику на эти фантазии, дабы таким образом эти свои фантазии погасить. Всё. Просто.

----------

Aleksey L. (25.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> Это демагогия, прости конечно. 
> Если животное случайно ошпарится кипятком, то ты приложишь к месту ожога лекарство. А не будешь ждать ясности и размышлять на тему умственных спекуляций.
> Или может будешь?


Приложу. Тем более, что я-то в себе вижу эту грань, за которой действительность кончается и начинаются фантазии. Но ведь я огорода псевдо-буддистского и не городил в этой теме вроде бы.

----------


## ullu

> Но карма-то ее никуда не денется... отсрадать ей придется. И теперь судя по всему, не только ей.


Почему придется?
Может ведь и не успеть созреть до момента пока она родится человеком и очистит её?



> В общем я бы побоялся... честно.


Да я в общем никому не предлагаю, конечно   :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Почему это реальная ситуация стала фантазией?


Ullu, напомню, что до недавнего времени в этой теме все ситуации Вами провозглашались подобными иллюзии, а реальными лишь переживаниями страданий. Если Вам реально даны в переживаниях страдания рыбы, то милости просим говорить о реальном своем переживании. Если Вам реально даны в переживаниях ощущения рыбы, способности рыбы к мышлению, будущая карма рыбы, то милости просим говорить об этих реальных своих переживаниях. Все остальное - фантазии.

Только вот при таком подходе к "подобиям иллюзии" и "реальным переживаниям" следовало бы хотя бы логически понять, что ничего для рыбы сделать Вы не можете, только для себя, а все. что для рыбы - подобие иллюзии, фантазии.

----------


## ullu

> Ну и всё. Причём тогда здесь буддизм, сострадание, карма, бодхичитта, и т.п.? .


А прости сострадание это что? Некий мифический олень?

И мне комфортно.

----------


## ullu

> Только вот при таком подходе к "подобиям иллюзии" и "реальным переживаниям" следовало бы хотя бы логически понять, что ничего для рыбы сделать Вы не можете, только для себя, а все. что для рыбы - подобие иллюзии, фантазии.


Для меня это будет лучше, я уже писала об этом.

----------


## ullu

> Приложу. Тем более, что я-то в себе вижу эту грань, за которой действительность кончается и начинаются фантазии. Но ведь я огорода псевдо-буддистского и не городил в этой теме вроде бы.


Зачем приложишь?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но ведь карма страданием не очищается, вот в чем проблема то.
> Одна карма исчерпывается. Но во время страдания вновь накапливается другая карма, негативная.
> Ведь рыба не умеет работать со своими эмоциями.


Ullu. Страдание (боль) - это *результат* неблагой кармы, а не ее причина. Если Вам причинят боль, то, по-Вашему, эта боль снова станет причиной новой такой же боли. В случае живой рыбы, с которой сдирают чешую, то это ее страдание исчерпает ту или иную карму, которая стала причиной такому положению дел. Прежде всего неведение, гнев и страсть (и пр.) пишут плохую карму. Боль это результат, а не причина. Или казненный, по-Вашему, не закрывает тет или иной "счет", а создает своим страданием новый?

----------

Milord (25.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Почему придется?
> Может ведь и не успеть созреть до момента пока она родится человеком и очистит её?


*Дхаммапада

127. Ни на небе, ни среди океана, ни в горной расселине, если в нее проникнуть,
не найдется такого места на земле, где бы живущий избавился от последствий злых дел.

128. Ни на небе, ни среди океана, ни в горной расселине, если в нее проникнуть,
не найдется такого места на земле, где бы живущего не победила смерть.*

----------


## Спокойный

> А прости сострадание это что? Некий мифический олень?


Хороший вопрос. Вполне заслуживающий отдельной темы.  :Smilie: 

Уже сам факт того, что сострадание у разных людей *очень* разнится, наводит на мысль, что это некий сформированный в сознании человека алгоритм. И по сути своей наносной, поверхностный, коли формируется опытом и разумом. 

Главное, не решать, что твоё сострадание это истина в последней инстанции и что оно просто по факту своего наличия даёт тебе права распоряжаться чей-то жизнью. Это не лицензия на убийство. Спасибо, Ужж, за хорошую аналогию.  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (25.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Ullu. Страдание (боль) - это *результат* неблагой кармы, а не ее причина. Если Вам причинят боль, то, по-Вашему, эта боль снова станет причиной новой такой же боли. В случае живой рыбы, с которой сдирают чешую, то это ее страдание исчерпает ту или иную карму, которая стала причиной такому положению дел. Прежде всего неведение, гнев и страсть (и пр.) пишут плохую карму. Боль это результат, а не причина. Или казненный, по-Вашему, не закрывает тет или иной "счет", а создает своим страданием новый?


Нет конечно, не закрывает, а заказывает себе новый. Иначе практика была бы не нужна. Отстрадай свое и в нирвану.

"Любая реакция на любую ситуацию — внешнюю или внутреннюю, наяву или во сне, — которая коренится во влечении или неприязни, оставляет в сознании след. Поскольку реакции диктует карма, эти реакции пожинают следующие кармические семена, которые диктуют дальнейшие реакции и т. д. Так карма умножает сама себя. Это и есть колесо сансары, бесконечный круговорот действий и реакций."

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Ullu, как Вы думаете, почему Будда или его ученики не добили краба? Вы считаете себя учеником его учеников или очередным реформатором?

----------


## ullu

> *Дхаммапада
> 
> 127. Ни на небе, ни среди океана, ни в горной расселине, если в нее проникнуть,
> не найдется такого места на земле, где бы живущий избавился от последствий злых дел.
> 
> 128. Ни на небе, ни среди океана, ни в горной расселине, если в нее проникнуть,
> не найдется такого места на земле, где бы живущего не победила смерть.*


"Остающиеся в сознании кармические следы подобны семенам. И, чтобы проявиться, им, как и семенам, нужны соответствующие условия. Как семенам, чтобы прорасти и дать побеги, необходимо определенное сочетание влаги, света, питательных веществ и тепла, так и кармические следы проявляются тогда, когда складывается подходящая ситуация. Те составляющие ситуации, которые способствуют проявлению кармы, называют вторичными причинами и условиями."

----------

Pavel (25.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, как Вы думаете, почему Будда или его ученики не добили краба? Вы считаете себя учеником его учеников или очередным реформатором?


А вы как думаете почему в обетах бодхисаттвы сказано, что разрешается совершать неблагие действия телом и речью?

В сутре ничего не сказано о том, что они не добили краба.
Эта сутра не об этом потому что.

----------

Аньезка (25.12.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ullu. Страдание (боль) - это *результат* неблагой кармы, а не ее причина. Если Вам причинят боль, то, по-Вашему, эта боль снова станет причиной новой такой же боли. В случае живой рыбы, с которой сдирают чешую, то это ее страдание исчерпает ту или иную карму, которая стала причиной такому положению дел. Прежде всего неведение, гнев и страсть (и пр.) пишут плохую карму. Боль это результат, а не причина. Или казненный, по-Вашему, не закрывает тет или иной "счет", а создает своим страданием новый?


не все так явно связанно, "карма" _не обязательно_ является прямой причиной страдания. боль - и причина и результат одновременно. иной ситуации в тот момент боли нет. 

плохую карму крутят агенты кармы, имеющие определенные права. задача мудрого - не сталкиваться с таковыми.

----------


## Pavel

> Для меня это будет лучше, я уже писала об этом.


Ullu, тогда придется напомнить Вам, что здесь же Вы благие и не благие деяния делили лишь на два типа согласно мотивации: "для себя" (неблагие) и "для других" (благие). С такой позиции следовало бы свое деяние всетаки расценивать как неблагое, т.к. мотивацию в нем Вы обнаруживаете "для себя".

----------

Спокойный (25.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

> Уже сам факт того, что сострадание у разных людей *очень* разнится, можно сделать вывод, что это некий сформированный в сознании человека алгоритм. И по сути своей наносной, поверхностный, коли формируется опытом и разумом.


Мне не понятно что значит некий сформированый в сознании алгоритм и какой смысл несет это словосочетание.



> Главное, не решать, что твоё сострадание это истина в последней инстанции и что оно просто по факту своего наличия даёт тебе права распоряжаться чей-то жизнью. Это не лицензия на убийство. Спасибо, Ужж, за хорошую аналогию.


Мне не нужно право, я сама отвечаю за последствия своих действий.
Если кому-то нужно разрешение свыше для того, что бы совершать собственные действия, или может быть кто-то думает, что если он будет этого разрешения всегда ожидать, то выше его простят потом, если чего не так на самом деле было, то это не мои проблемы.
И уж тем более не понимаю причем тут буддизм?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Нет конечно, не закрывает, а заказывает себе новый. Иначе практика была бы не нужна. Отстрадай свое и в нирвану.


Эдакий "вечный студдент" у Вас полуается. А Ниббана, это не исчерпание каммы. Это уничтожение неведения.




> "Любая реакция на любую ситуацию — внешнюю или внутреннюю, наяву или во сне, — которая коренится во влечении или неприязни, оставляет в сознании след. Поскольку реакции диктует карма, эти реакции пожинают следующие кармические семена, которые диктуют дальнейшие реакции и т. д. Так карма умножает сама себя. Это и есть колесо сансары, бесконечный круговорот действий и реакций."


Не забывайте, пожалуйста, источник указывать. А по поводу осужденного, то его положение, это, по-Вашему выходит, результат его прошлой казни. Судьба, значит, такая. Не повезло...

Но мое понимание говорит о том, что после казни у осужденного, в следующей его жизни будет присутствовать в некоторой степени *понимание того*, как будут чувствовать существа, которых он снова, по привычке, захочет убить. Но теперь он хоть в затылке почешит, стоит ли. Так зарождается сострадание.

----------


## Milord

> "Остающиеся в сознании кармические следы подобны семенам. И, чтобы проявиться, им, как и семенам, нужны соответствующие условия. Как семенам, чтобы прорасти и дать побеги, необходимо определенное сочетание влаги, света, питательных веществ и тепла, так и кармические следы проявляются тогда, когда складывается подходящая ситуация. Те составляющие ситуации, которые способствуют проявлению кармы, называют вторичными причинами и условиями."


То есть факт остается фактом!
Карма должна проявиться по-любому. И отстрадать она должна будет по-любому.
Вы же преднамеренным убийством не исчерпаете ее карму "вручную".
Так где смысл преднамеренного убийства?
В чем в данном случае большее сострадание -- пресечь ее страдания сейчас и продлить страдания в общем. 
Или не брать грех на душу и она, острадав, на одно неблагое кармическое деяние станет ближе к просветлению?

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, тогда придется напомнить Вам, что здесь же Вы благие и не благие деяния делили лишь на два типа согласно мотивации: "для себя" (неблагие) и "для других" (благие). С такой позиции следовало бы свое деяние всетаки расценивать как неблагое, т.к. мотивацию в нем Вы обнаруживаете "для себя".


Нет, это вы построили свои фразы так, что якобы можно придти к такому выводу.
Но на самом деле я нигде не говорила, что моей мотивацией будет то что для меня так будет лучше.

----------


## Спокойный

> Зачем приложишь?


Если смотреть в корень, что так.

Мы не можем воспринимать страдания другого живого существа непосредственно. Для этого мы должны в своём внутреннем виртуальном мире создать некое подобие, и его прочувствовать. И никак иначе. Именно поэтому мы все по-разному реагируем на внешние явления, т.к. главное не сами явления здесь, а то, как мы их в себе конструируем, насколько живо, сильно, ярко. Одно и то же явление одни отражают внутри себя тускло, слабо, это будет _безразличие_, а кто-то другой очень живо и ярко, будет это в себе прочувствовать, повторять, смаковать - оно будет для него практически _подобным реальности_.

Поэтому ответ на твой вопрос будет таков.
Чтобы у меня в сознании не отражались мучения другого живого существа, и не приносили мне дискомфорт. Именно для этого я постараюсь его мучения облегчить. И если кто-то скажет, что не для себя он это делает, а для другого, то он просто не понимает как устроен его ум.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> "Остающиеся в сознании кармические следы подобны семенам. И, чтобы проявиться, им, как и семенам, нужны соответствующие условия. Как семенам, чтобы прорасти и дать побеги, необходимо определенное сочетание влаги, света, питательных веществ и тепла, так и кармические следы проявляются тогда, когда складывается подходящая ситуация. Те составляющие ситуации, которые способствуют проявлению кармы, называют вторичными причинами и условиями."


Вселенная бесконечна. В ней всё есть прямо сейчас. Откуда Вам знать, что рождение будет ждать тех или иных условий? Где-то во вселенной они всегда есть уже сейчас. Их не нужно будет ждать.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А вы как думаете почему в обетах бодхисаттвы сказано, что разрешается совершать неблагие действия телом и речью?
> 
> В сутре ничего не сказано о том, что они не добили краба.
> Эта сутра не об этом потому что.


Конечно. Это Метта сутта. Метта - любовь. Это сутта о любви и сострадании. Учитесь у Будды. Вы ведь буддистка?

----------


## ullu

> Но факт остается фактом!
> Карма должна проявиться по-любому. И отстрадать она должна будет по-любому.
> Вы же преднамеренным убийством не исчерпаете ее карму "вручную".
> Так где смысл преднамеренного убийства?
> В чем в данном случае большее сострадание -- пресечь ее страдания сейчас и продлить страдания в общем. 
> Или не брать грех на душу и она острадав, на одно неблагое кармическое деяние станет ближе к просветлению?


Почему же полюбому?
Если карма не проявится, а она может быть очищена практикой, то не полюбому вовсе.
И страдать от кармы тоже не полюбому. Может быть она успеет научиться не страдать от кармы к тому моменту как карма проявится?

----------


## Спокойный

> Мне не нужно право, я сама отвечаю за последствия своих действий.
> ....И уж тем более не понимаю причем тут буддизм?


Так вот я и говорю, ну убила и убила, но не подводи тогда под это своё деяние буддизм.

----------


## ullu

> Конечно. Это Метта сутта. Метта - любовь. Это сутта о любви и сострадании. Учитесь у Будды. Вы ведь буддистка?


А что на счет обета бодхисаттвы? Не надо этому учиться?

----------


## ullu

> Так вот я и говорю, ну убила и убила, но не подводи тогда под это своё деяние буддизм.


Почему?

----------


## ullu

> Вселенная бесконечна. В ней всё есть прямо сейчас. Откуда Вам знать, что рождение будет ждать тех или иных условий? Где-то во вселенной они всегда есть уже сейчас. Их не нужно будет ждать.


А рыбе то зачем страдать просто так?

----------


## Поляков

> А вы как думаете почему в обетах бодхисаттвы сказано, что разрешается совершать неблагие действия телом и речью?


Я не знаю кто ваш учитель, но если бы стало известно, что он зарезал или задушил другого человека, что бы вы делали? Продолжали бы следовать его наставлениям или нет? Бывает, что учителя нарушают обеты.

----------


## Milord

> Почему же полюбому?
> Если карма не проявится, а она может быть очищена практикой, то не полюбому вовсе.
> И страдать от кармы тоже не полюбому. Может быть она успеет научиться не страдать от кармы к тому моменту как карма проявится?


Но на сколько я знаю, рыба не сможет практиковать, пока не родиться человеком, а не родится человеком, пока ее неблагая карма не исчерается.
Не давая ей как можно быстрее отсрадать, то есть насильно продлевая ее страдания в теле рыбы, мы никак не помогаем ей родиться человеком и обрести просветление.

Если не прав -- поправьте. Могу ошибаться.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> не все так явно связанно, "карма" _не обязательно_ является прямой причиной страдания. боль - и причина и результат одновременно. иной ситуации в тот момент боли нет.


Не спорю. Но ужас казненного не пишет ему следующую камму казни. В ужасе нет мотива.

*А. VI. 63*



> *Воля (cetana) - вот что я называю "кармой" (действием). Волей обусловлены действия телом, речью и умом.*

----------


## Спокойный

> Почему?


Потому что не всё то буддизм, что ты делаешь.

----------


## ullu

> Поэтому ответ на твой вопрос будет таков.
> Чтобы у меня в сознании не отражались мучения другого живого существа, и не приносили мне дискомфорт. Именно для этого я постараюсь его мучения облегчить. И если кто-то скажет, что не для себя он это делает, а для другого, то он просто не понимает как устроен его ум.


А просто потому что ты, благодаря логике и наблюдению делаешь вывод о том, что это существо может чувстовать боль и страдать от этого , так же как ты, например, и при этом что бы ты не чувствовал никакого дискомфорта от того, что у тебя в уме есть это понимание, и не переживал никаких красочных картин о том, как это может быть у него....
Просто понимая что животному может быть больно, ты не поможешь этому животному, просто что бы ему не было больно?
Не для того, что бы очистить свою совесть или убрать его страдающий образ из своего сознания. А просто что бы ему не было больно.
Так нельзя?

----------


## ullu

> Потому что не всё то буддизм, что ты делаешь.


А я и не даю учения тут вроде как, нет?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А что на счет обета бодхисаттвы? Не надо этому учиться?


У Будды учитесь, тогда станете Буддой. 

"с кем поведешься"...




> А рыбе то зачем страдать просто так?


Все причинно-обусловленно. Нет ничего "просто так".

----------


## Aleksey L.

сострадание мужчины будет отличаться от сострадания женщины. 
сострадание Будды - не причинять ни вреда ни смерти ни под каким предлогом. 

тот же всеми почитаемый Падмасамбхава действуя по детско-юношескому наитию, полон сострадания-бодхичитты, нечаянно уронил посох- прямиком на череп злому прынцу-наследнику, за что его впоследствие поджидало наказание - подчинение и смерть от сиддхи-дхармапалы с последующим перерождением .... но Буддой он так и не стал. 
__________________________________________
уллу предлагает вариант мира, когда люди гневные и злые (после дарования 
им дхармы) не страдают. эти самые люди держат всех остальных, мирных и добрых, делая из них своеобразные объекты для почитания, навроде Авалокитешвары, которые и страдают за других в виде бодхисаттв и тд и тп. 

 :Smilie:  в этом суть алмазной колесницы. подчинять и зачищать миры своими универсальными версиями-копиями.

----------


## ullu

> Не спорю. Но ужас казненного не пишет ему следующую камму казни. В ужасе нет мотива.


Приехали. 
Страх это проявление гнева.

----------


## ullu

> У Будды учитесь, тогда станете Буддой. 
> 
> "с кем поведешься"...


Ваджраяна это учение Будды, если вы не в курсе.



> Все причинно-обусловленно. Нет ничего "просто так".


Так какой тогда благой смысл в её страдании?

----------


## ullu

Ладно, если уж тут никому не жаль людей, с которых сдирают кожу заживо, то чего о рыбе говорить....
Пойду лучше спать, не буду с вами больше спорить. А то уже стотысячный раз ходим по кругу.

----------


## Спокойный

> Просто понимая что животному может быть больно, ты не поможешь этому животному, просто что бы ему не было больно?
> Не для того, что бы очистить свою совесть или убрать его страдающий образ из своего сознания. А просто что бы ему не было больно.
> Так нельзя?


Можно вообще всё. Но в данном случае, уменьшая ли боль животному, либо отрезая ему бошку, желательно *хотя бы* осознавать, что ты ему *не помогаешь* в действительности, а это тебе *так видится* в этот момент, что ты ему помогаешь. Так хотя бы будет честно и по отношению к себе, и к Дхарме, и вообще.  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (25.12.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Вы не знаете, что будет чувствовать убиваемый (что также зависит от способа убийства). 
Умрет ли он, гневаясь, или смиренно примет смерть, не высказав даже смертельного проклятья в адрес убийцы. 

воля - это воля (свобода воли есть у каждого человека).
карма - это карма (поступки и последствия).

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ладно, если уж тут никому не жаль людей, с которых сдирают кожу заживо, то чего о рыбе говорить....
> Пойду лучше спать, не буду с вами больше спорить. А то уже стотысячный раз ходим по кругу.


я бы замочил сдирающих кожу с людей заживо. отлавливал бы и мочил по одному. 
но не приканчивал бы очередных жертв вечного черного пиршества. 

(если говорить о выборе в гипотетической ситуации)

----------


## Спокойный

> Ладно, если уж тут никому не жаль людей, с которых сдирают кожу заживо, то чего о рыбе говорить....
> Пойду лучше спать, не буду с вами больше спорить. А то уже стотысячный раз ходим по кругу.


Тема изначально была про людей. Но с людьми тонко, сама видишь, тут бы с рыбами разобраться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, это вы построили свои фразы так, что якобы можно придти к такому выводу.
> Но на самом деле я нигде не говорила, что моей мотивацией будет то что для меня так будет лучше.


Ullu, я действительно построил свои фразы в ответ на вот эту Вашу реплику:


> Сообщение от ullu  
> Для меня это будет лучше, я уже писала об этом.


Теперь я затрудняюсь как-то определенно реагировать на Ваши слова о том, что Вы нигде не говорили о том, что Вашей мотивацией будет то, что для Вас же будет лучше. Зачем Вы все это говорите?

Вы же одновременно с утверждением о том. что ничего реального кроме собственных переживаний страданий для Вас нет, утверждаете, что ничего в Вашем поступке нет, кроме результата собственной кармы и зерен будущей собственной кармы. Зачем Вы раз за разом возвращаетесь к рыбе. Рыба - подобна иллюзии по Вашему же определению, это не для буддистов...

Путаница во взглядах полная.

Не поленюсь, найду для Вас сутту, что давалась в качестве наставления 10-ти летнему ребенку. о единственно правильном способе очищения мысли, речи и поступков. 
http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn61.htm



> – Как ты думаешь, Рахула, для чего нужно зеркало?
> 
> – Для отражения (рефлексии), господин.
> 
> – Аналогично, Рахула, действия тела, действия речи, и действия интеллекта (мано) нужно выполнять, снова и снова рефлексируя.
> 
> Когда ты хочешь выполнить телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это телесное действие, которое я хочу выполнить – причинит ли оно *вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим*? Может, это неумелое телесное действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причинило бы вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; что это было бы неумелое телесное действие с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами, то любое такое телесное действие совершенно не подобает тебе. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причинит вреда ... что это было бы умелое телесное действие со счастливыми последствиями, счастливыми результатами, то любое такое телесное действие подобает тебе.
> 
> Когда ты выполняешь телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это телесное действие, которое я выполняю, – причиняет ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое телесное действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причиняет вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; ... то тебе нужно отказаться от него. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причиняет вреда ... то ты можешь продолжать его.
> ...


Ullu, обратите внимание на то, что не делается разделения на то, кому действие принесет вред:  себе, другому или  себе и другому. Поступайте так, как написано в этой сутте и все получится. Ваши мылс, речь и поступки станут чисты.

Успехов в практике.

----------


## Milord

> Просто понимая что животному может быть больно, ты не поможешь этому животному, просто что бы ему не было больно?
> Не для того, что бы очистить свою совесть или убрать его страдающий образ из своего сознания. А просто что бы ему не было больно.
> Так нельзя?


Конечно, видеть страдания другого -- это хреново. И, конечно, по возможности, надо это дело стараться прекращать. И в данном примере, конечно, рыбу лучше вначале мочкануть, а уж потом разделывать.

но просто, наверное, не стоит столь категорично заявлять, что ты приносишь ей этим полное и безоговорочное благо, учитывая возможные представления о ее карме.

Всякое может быть. И когда я говорил, что побоялся бы рубить ей бошку, я именно и имел в виду, что мои действия могут быть не столь однозначными и по отношению к себе и к ней.

хз, я не Будда, чтобы знать все последствия моих действий.

----------

Спокойный (25.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Приехали. 
> Страх это проявление гнева.


На каком основании?




> Ваджраяна это учение Будды, если вы не в курсе.


__




> Так какой тогда благой смысл в её страдании?


Чтобы потом, будучи человеком, не чистила живых рыб. И не отрезала им головы... Даже из "благих" подуждений.

----------


## Спокойный

> Цитата:Сообщение от Спокойный  
> Уже сам факт того, что сострадание у разных людей *очень* разнится, наводит на мысль, что это некий сформированный в сознании человека алгоритм. И по сути своей наносной, поверхностный, коли формируется опытом и разумом.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Мне не понятно что значит некий сформированый в сознании алгоритм и какой смысл несет это словосочетание.


А давай подумаем. Возьмём такой пример - бездомные собачки. У разных людей - разные мнения по их поводу. Одни скажут - кастрировать, и пускай бегают дальше, эти помрут от старости, а новые не народятся, ну и хорошо. Другие скажут - всех поймать и усыпить. Третьи скажут - построить питомники, и всех туда. Четвёртые скажут - не надо ничего делать, пускай дальше так и живут стаями на улицах, животные тоже имеют право на жизнь и свободу. Пятые скажут - всех кого можно - отдать добрым людям.  :Smilie:  И т.д.

Все эти люди руководствуются разными представлениями о том, что такое хорошо, что такое плохо, что гуманнее, что действеннее, что предпочесть при выборе, и т.д. Так вот и получается, что сострадание - это просто название для частного случая эмоционально-ментального решения того или иного вопроса.

----------


## Ali

> Страх это проявление гнева.


Страх - это СЛОЖНО-СОСТАВЛЕННАЯ клеша, присущая каждому из 6-ти миров с соответствующими эллементарными клешами (злоба, страсть, зависть, тупость и т.д.). Это так, для уточнения. Абхидхарма, однако... :Wink:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Уллу и рыба, прям Сицилийское письмо. Может действие Уллу подобно мастеру , Нан-Жуану рассёкшему кота.

----------


## Milord

> А давай подумаем. Возьмём такой пример - бездомные собачки...


Ну капец! Новые вводные.

Теперь собачки на десять страниц будут!  :Smilie: ))))

----------

Спокойный (25.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> Ну капец! Новые вводные.
> 
> Теперь собачки на десять страниц будут! ))))


Сева, про зайцев (рыбок) - это не актуально! (с)  :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> воля - это воля (свобода воли есть у каждого человека).
> карма - это карма (поступки и последствия).


См. пост №609

----------


## Aleksey L.

> См. пост №609


ну и что там? 

....перечитайте ответ, если не понятно

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> ну и что там? 
> 
> ....перечитайте ответ, если не понятно


Я не всилах решить за Вас проблему лени, как бы мне этого не хотелось.
Ответ перечитал. Добавить нечего.

----------


## Good

> А просто потому что ты, благодаря логике и наблюдению делаешь вывод о том, что это существо может чувстовать боль и страдать от этого , так же как ты, например, и при этом что бы ты не чувствовал никакого дискомфорта от того, что у тебя в уме есть это понимание, и не переживал никаких красочных картин о том, как это может быть у него....
> Просто понимая что животному может быть больно, ты не поможешь этому животному, просто что бы ему не было больно?
> Не для того, что бы очистить свою совесть или убрать его страдающий образ из своего сознания. А просто что бы ему не было больно.
> Так нельзя?


можно и так вот

----------

Neroli (25.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Я  поставила. Ага.
> Если бы с меня снимали кожу живьем, перед тем, как отрезать голову , то я была бы очень благодарна тому человеку, который меня быстро убил бы в этот момент.


Кстати, тебя пугает только твоя боль, и в запале ты забываешь, что тот человек, который тебя прибьет - отправится в ад, тот (те) - которые тебя мучают - отправятся в ад. С тебя сдирают кожу, потому что ты заслужила. А про них ты не хочет подумать?

Для меня идеальным вариантом было бы, если бы кто-то мучителей остановил, объяснил им доходчиво, что так не надо, чтобы они раскаялись и облегчили свои карму, а мне бы обезболивающее, и если спасти уже нельзя, то под наркозом скончаться от потери крови. И не надо никого убивать.

----------


## Neroli

> Почему это реальная ситуация стала фантазией?


Совсем недавно мы говорили о том, что рыба, возможно не чувствует боли, и ты сама сказала, что мы не знаем как там реально. 
Зачэм опять говоришь о реальности? Рецидив.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Это демагогия, прости конечно. 
> Если животное случайно ошпарится кипятком, то ты приложишь к месту ожога лекарство. А не будешь ждать ясности и размышлять на тему умственных спекуляций.
> Или может будешь?


А как ты определишь нужно лекарство или пора убивать, чтобы не мучалось?

----------


## Zom

> можно и так вот


Это прямо как в "Ужасах нашего городка" -))

----------


## Топпер

> Разрешите, пожалуйтса, вопрос:
> А какже Сарипутта? (по моему его убили разбойники?)
> У меня явно где-то пробел в понимании Архатства и его неотличие от Просветления Будды...
> Спасибо.


Маха Могаллана. Его убили разбойники. Сарипутта умер своей смертью в своём доме в родной постели. 
Архаты могут быть убитыми. 
Только Саммасамбудды не могут быть убитымы. 
Именно поэтому в списке тяжелейших преступлениях значатся: убийство Архата и пролитие крови Будды.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (26.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Пристрастия нету в 12ти звенной цепи.


Пристрастие присутсвтует в Патиччасапуппаде в виде авидджи - неведения. Из которого вырастает таньха, упадана и бхава. 
Пять причин порождают пять плодов, как говорил Буддхагоса.



> А что на счет обета бодхисаттвы? Не надо этому учиться?


Иногда лучше повременить. По крайней мере, до развития правильного понимания хотя бы "на уровне низших колесниц"

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (26.12.2008)

----------

